# Pointless Survey



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

200. My middle name is:
Danielle

199. I was born in:
1983

198. I am really:
weird

197. My phone is:
junk

196. My eye color is:
dark brown 

195. My shoe size is:
7&1/2-8

194. My ring size is:
4/5

193. My height is:
5'4"

192. I am allergic to:
bees, penicillin

191. I was born on:
december 29

190. I am annoyed by:
my cough

189. Last book you read:
dunno...do magazines count?

188. My bed is:
a bed

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
body

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas and halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
only if it's BAD

140. Fate:
sort of

139. Yourself:
ah...

138. Aliens:
yeah

137. Heaven:
yes 

136. Hell?:
yes 

135. Ghosts:
dunno

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
depends

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
both, like me :b

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
bad

114. Parents:
mine are the best

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
awhile ago

102. Kissed Someone:
earlier tonight

101. Saw someone:
now.

100. Cried?
a couple of days ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Eric

87. The last movie I watched:
can't remember

82. What I don't understand is:
people

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
I miss my mom & dad 

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
I dunno

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
I dunno

73. Tomorrow:
is another day

72. Today:
was a day

71. This Summer:
I don't know

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Eric & Mom, that's it

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Eric

54. First time you had a crush:
I dunno

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
?

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
actress/model

49. First real job?:
data entry

48. Snow is:
pretty.

47. I have these pets:
kitty

46. I wish:
I would get better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
him

43. Best sound in the world:
METAL

38. Cats or dogs:
cats

37. Rain:
messes up my hair 

36.Which golden girl would you be
I don't know who's who or the names

35 Myspace or Facebook:
myspace 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
italian

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
too much

32. My favorite color is:
black, pink, red

31. Last time I cried:
couple days ago

30. My friends are:
great, but I have few

29. My computer is:
piece of crap  won't even let me online

28. missing?
my husband

27. Last person i got mad at?
my husband

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one secretly

25. Favorite place:
whatever

24. Favorite Song:
them bones by alice in chains

23. Paper or plastic:
whatever

22. All time favorite movie?
texas chainsaw massacre

20. Favorite scent:
paint

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black & white

18. Favorite shoes:
boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lie 

15. Color of your bedroom:
white. boring...but it's an apartment :sigh 

14. TV channels you watch:
I don't have tv service anymore

13. Best Feature:
tell me?

12. Worst Habit:
worrying too much, biting my lip

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
physical- surgery
mental- depression/life in general

9. Favorite TV Show:
Becker

8. My favorite celebrity is:
alot

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
my monkeys and my black cat

6. Greatest Fear:
losing the people I love, cancer/disease, bees/wasps/bugs, snakes, escalators/stairs, etc

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
sometimes I wonder. :b 

3. Who broke your heart:
doesn't matter anymore. those people suck

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
umm I dunno

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I should go to bed. :mum


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

200. My middle name is:
Lynn

199. I was born in:
1983

198. I am really:
strange

197. My phone is:
white

196. My eye color is:
bluish-green with golden centres 

195. My shoe size is:
8

194. My ring size is:
No clue

193. My height is:
5'6"

192. I am allergic to:
Macrobid

191. I was born on:
January 22

190. I am annoyed by:
Rude people

189. Last book you read:
Bagombo Snuff Box by Kurt Vonnegut

188. My bed is:
Too small and uncomfortable, I am going to buy a new one soon

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My inability to stop thinking

179. My favorite Holiday is:
New Year's, because it's exciting on a larger scale than Christmas which is mostly just spent visiting family

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
No

140. Fate:
No

139. Yourself:
Yes

138. Aliens:
Yes

137. Heaven:
Yes 

136. Hell?:
Yes 

135. Ghosts:
Yes

134: Horoscopes:
Yes

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs

128. Drunk or High:
Drunk

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black hair

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Uhhh, that depends on the context... if it's weather, Cold is better because if you take off all of your clothes in the summertime and you're still too hot, you're S.O.L.!

123. Summer or winter:
Winter, though I'd like summer if it wasn't so humid here.

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Always watch your back, but not to the point when you become jaded. Keep your guard up but not to the point where you let no one in.

114. Parents:
Unnecessary if we lived in a more communal world... I like the saying "It takes an entire village to raise a child." I think that's why I am so uncomfortable when I meet young children, because I am afraid of passing along values to them that their parents disagree with. 

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Half an hour ago

102. Kissed Someone:
Like an hour ago

101. Saw someone:
Half an hour ago

100. Cried?
Maybe a week ago?

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
I am!

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Jesse

87. The last movie I watched:
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

82. What I don't understand is:
Why there are no questions 86, 85, 84, 83, or 81 in this survey! (there's a lot in this world I don't understand but I don't feel like getting into it at the moment)

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Usually no response at all makes me feel ignored

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
The comfort of my own bed ("home" is my own apartment, no longer my parents' house as they are separated, and I am spending 2 months travelling around North America sometime this year, gonna sleep in cheap motels/hostels)

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most: Travelling! also going to college in September.

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is: Being anxious going back to school... hopefully that won't happen.

73. Tomorrow: Is technically January 2nd... I think I will work on fixing up the apartment.

72. Today: Is the first day of 2008!

71. This Summer: Should be fun, I hope

70. This Weekend: I'll probably go to the movies with someone

67. Last 3 People who called for me: Judy, Jesse, and my Grandma

62. The person who knows the most about me is: either Jesse or myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is? Figure out how to act in social situations with people I don't know very well.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket: Nope, I don't drive yet.

55. The first person I talked to today was? Uhhh, I forget.

54. First time you had a crush: When I was 7

53. The one person who I can't hide things from: Myself!

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking: Just what I said... "See you tomorrow!"

51. Right now I am talking to: Nobody

50. What is your dream job: A DJ/independent producer of movie/video game audio

49. First real job?: Kumon

48. Snow is: White (most of the time!)

47. I have these pets: None anymore

46. I wish: I would stop having weird thoughts and feel more relaxed everywhere I go

44. The person that last made me cry was: Jesse

43. Best sound in the world: I'm not sure

38. Cats or dogs: Cats

37. Rain: Is nice, especially when it's part of a thunderstorm

36.Which golden girl would you be? I haven't a clue of their names.

35 Myspace or Facebook: Facebook, though I Myspace from time to time

34. Mexican food or Chinese? Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing: Gotta be my black & silver sparkly striped arm warmers at the moment

32. My favorite color is: Probably turquoise... I'm going to paint my bedroom that colour soon.

31. Last time I cried: Didn't I answer this before?

30. My friends are: When close, something very precious and rare, though I have many acquaintances I consider friends as well

29. My computer is: the place I live in front of  

28. missing? no one, though I don't see Jesse as often as I'd like these days.

27. Last person i got mad at? My mom

26. Person you secretly crush: Well, Jesse, though it's no secret. 

25. Favorite place: Home right now... though I like to travel to new places and take in the sights.

24. Favorite Song: Oh boy, I have many favourites, my taste changes often as well. But I'll name one of my current faves... Joga by Bjork

23. Paper or plastic: Paper, dude it's recyclable! or even better get those reusable shopping bags, I try to remember to bring those when I go shopping

22. All time favorite movie? Napoleon Dynamite is one of my faves though not all time.

20. Favorite scent: Citrus fruit

19. What color is your hairbrush: Wooden

18. Favorite shoes:Ballet flats

17. I lose all respect for people who: Are mean

15. Color of your bedroom: White, but soon to be turquoise (The exact shade I have picked out is called "Christmas Spruce")

14. TV channels you watch: I don't have cable yet

13. Best Feature: facial? Probably my eyes.

12. Worst Habit: Thinking too much, biting my nails

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: When I had an ear infection

9. Favorite TV Show: Don't have one 

8. My favorite celebrity is: Britney Spears, even though she's gotten mainly bad press.

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: The only one I have actually, a big yellow stuffed Pokemon that belonged to Jesse. He's soooo cute!

6. Greatest Fear: Growing old without finding inner peace

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: How they are more easygoing and less snobby than many females

3. Who broke your heart: Well, Jesse did, but I've learned to accept our friendship for what it is.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: Laughing with friends

1. One thing that you're thinking about: How I'd love to be up laughing with friends, but everyone's probably asleep, so I probably should go to bed


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

*200. My middle name is:*
Somers
*199. I was born in:*
1982
*198. I am really:*
considerate
*197. My phone is:*
my alarm clock--and that's about all
*196. My eye color is:*
brown 
*195. My shoe size is:*
8 1/2 or 9
*194. My ring size is:*
5/6 i think
*193. My height is:*
5'7"
*192. I am allergic to:*
mean people
*191. I was born on:*
June 19th
*190. I am annoyed by:*
Not easily annoyed--i guess flies
*189. Last book you read:*
Ishmale by Daniel Quinn 
*188. My bed is:*
like a cloud 
*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
brain--it never listens to my heart
*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
don't have one

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::
*142. Love at first sight:*
no, not love
*141. Luck:*
yes
*140. Fate:*
maybe...i want to
*139. Yourself:*
i'll get back to you
*138. Aliens:*
yea...y not
*137. Heaven:*
no
*136. Hell?:*
no
*135. Ghosts:*
yes
*134: Horoscopes:*
no..just for entertainment

:::Which is Better?:::

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
both please
*128. Drunk or High:*
high
*127. Phone or Online:*
online
*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
black
*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
blonde
*124. Hot or cold?*
hot
*123. Summer or winter:*
summer
*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
chocolate
*120. Night or Day:*
night
*119. Oranges or Apples:*
apples 
*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

*115. Back stabbers:*
jealous
*114. Parents:*
wouldn't be here w/out them

:::Last time I:::

*103. Hugged someone:*
about 2 hours ago
*102. Kissed Someone:*
2 hours
*101. Saw someone:*
currently
*100. Cried?*
earlier today
*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
guilty as charged
*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
Wonton, my dog
*87. The last movie I watched:*
Terror Planet
*82. What I don't understand is:*
thing called life
*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
supplied by yours truly
*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
family, pets and tree frogs
*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
being totally and utterly comfortable...like 80yrs old-lol
*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
moving--it always sucks
*73. Tomorrow:*
is today
*72. Today:*
was yesterday
*71. This Summer:*
I'll be another year older
*70. This Weekend:*
we'll see
*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
phone hasn't rang for days
*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
guess my parents--i have the worst memory
*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
wake up
*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
multiple
*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
dad
*54. First time you had a crush:*
kindergarden
*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
me
*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
earlier tonight...my bro said he was hungry
*51. Right now I am talking to:*
nobody 
*50. What is your dream job:*
interior designer
*49. First real job?:*
15 at a community college
*48. Snow is:*
beautiful when it's falling
*47. I have these pets:*
2 cats (Velcro and Pandora) and a dog (Wonton)
*46. I wish:*
I had all the answers
*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
my ex
*43. Best sound in the world:*
a piano
*38. Cats or dogs:*
cats
*37. Rain:*
also the best sound in the world
*36.Which golden girl would you be*
I guess i'm most like betty white--lame-o
*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
SAS 
*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
chinese
*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
jeans
*32. My favorite color is:*
green-blue
*31. Last time I cried:*
earlier today (wasn't that already asked?)
*30. My friends are:*
beyond my grasp at the moment
*29. My computer is:*
going to be awesome once my bro helps me
*28. missing?*
the point
*27. Last person i got mad at?*
myself (i'm noticing a pattern here)
*26. Person you secretly crush:*
then it wouldn't be a secret anymore ~
*25. Favorite place:*
anywhere by an ocean
*24. Favorite Song:*
Soul to Squeeze - RHCP
*23. Paper or plastic:*
cloth--reuse it!
*22. All time favorite movie?*
Mary Poppins
*20. Favorite scent:*
chocolate chip cookies
*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
teal and black
*18. Favorite shoes:*
sandals
*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
hurt 
*15. Color of your bedroom:*
white 
*14. TV channels you watch:*
all the discovery ones, tlc, a&e, current, and lots more
*13. Best Feature:*
kindness
*12. Worst Habit:*
kicking myself
*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
losing loved ones
*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Anything that starts "Viewer Discretion is Advised" lol
*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Vince Vaughn
*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
not an animal, i had a blankie as a kid
*6. Greatest Fear:*
i'll give you one guess-lol
*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
strong arms 
*3. Who broke your heart:*
he knows who he is
*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
music
*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
if only it were one thing...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Insanely bored, so I'll add my pointless answers.

200. My middle name is:
Anne

199. I was born in:
1983

198. I am really:
annoying

197. My phone is:
usually not charged

196. My eye color is:
hazel

195. My shoe size is:
11 (gasp!)

194. My ring size is:
unknown

193. My height is:
5'10"

192. I am allergic to:
Sulfa based drugs

191. I was born on:
May 8th

190. I am annoyed by:
myself

189. Last book you read:
The Kite Runner

188. My bed is:
never made

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
One?

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
Nope, I don't exist.

138. Aliens:
perhaps

137. Heaven:
yes 

136. Hell?:
yes 

135. Ghosts:
possibly

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Never been kissed so I wouldn't know

128. Drunk or High:
Never experienced either

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
blond 

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
Summer 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Curly

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
will go to hell

114. Parents:
are helpful

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Christmas

102. Kissed Someone:
Never

101. Saw someone:
10 hours

100. Cried?
8 hours

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
I don't think that's a word.

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
My sister

87. The last movie I watched:
The Kite Runner

82. What I don't understand is:
myself

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
maybe

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
cats

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
death

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
every moment of every day

73. Tomorrow:
will be hell

72. Today:
was hell

71. This Summer:
is too far away

70. This Weekend:
will be hell

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Work, work, work.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Chris

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
quit an addiction

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Nope

55. The first person I talked to today was?
to be determined

54. First time you had a crush:
third grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Never

51. Right now I am talking to:
myself

50. What is your dream job:
research in the rain forest

49. First real job?:
PetSmart

48. Snow is:
evil

47. I have these pets:
Dying Golden Retriever, 2 siamese cats, 1 brother

46. I wish:
to die

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Chris

43. Best sound in the world:
my music

38. Cats or dogs:
both

37. Rain:
is necessary

36.Which golden girl would you be
I have no ****ing clue

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Neither

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
the blue hoodie I'm wearing

32. My favorite color is:
black

31. Last time I cried:
Didn't I already answer this?

30. My friends are:
nonexistant

29. My computer is:
getting old

28. missing?
everything

27. Last person i got mad at?
Chris

26. Person you secretly crush:
n/a

25. Favorite place:
Disney World

24. Favorite Song:
Marching Bands of Manhattan

23. Paper or plastic:
Neither

22. All time favorite movie?
Land Before Time

20. Favorite scent:
Shoe store

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Silver

18. Favorite shoes:
The only pair I have

17. I lose all respect for people who:
are happy

15. Color of your bedroom:
blue 

14. TV channels you watch:
Discovery

13. Best Feature:
N/A

12. Worst Habit:
Every habit

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Never ending

9. Favorite TV Show:
Scrubs

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Matthew Perry

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
N/A

6. Greatest Fear:
Talking to people

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Nothing

3. Who broke your heart:
Too many to count

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
sleeping

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
death


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

200. My middle name is:
Lauren

199. I was born in:
1984

198. I am really:
complicated

197. My phone is:
annoying

196. My eye color is:
green

195. My shoe size is:
9 1/2

194. My ring size is:
i have no idea, i'm not into jewelry

193. My height is:
5'7"

192. I am allergic to:
ragweed

191. I was born on:
February 12

190. I am annoyed by:
stupid people

189. Last book you read:
Slaughterhouse-Five, and it was amazing

188. My bed is:
cozy

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
the way I let anxiety control me

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas, though Halloween's cool too

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
mmm...maybe

139. Yourself:
yes

138. Aliens:
yes

137. Heaven:
i believe in some sort of afterlife, but not "heaven" and "hell" per se

136. Hell
no

135. Ghosts:
yes

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
i go back and forth on this one

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
(wags an angry finger)

114. Parents:
can't live with em, can't live without em

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
a week ago

102. Kissed Someone:
on the cheek? a week ago. on the lips? nearly 4 years ago

101. Saw someone:
about 12 hours ago

100. Cried?
2 days ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
a girl I work with

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
a guy I work with

87. The last movie I watched:
Stardust

82. What I don't understand is:
me

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
We'll see

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my pets

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
possibly moving overseas

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
trying to make it on my own

73. Tomorrow:
is going to suck

72. Today:
I don't have to go to work. Yay!

71. This Summer:
will hopefully be better than last summer

70. This Weekend:
I need to start getting my sh** together

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
i can't even remember

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
get out of bed every morning

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
*will be* my mom

54. First time you had a crush:
3rd grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
a few weeks ago

51. Right now I am talking to:
myself

50. What is your dream job:
traveling the world writing and taking pictures

49. First real job?:
at a music store

48. Snow is:
exciting

47. I have these pets:
a dog, two cats

46. I wish:
i didn't have so many issues

44. The person that last made me cry was:
a guy at work

43. Best sound in the world:
my acoustic guitar

38. Cats or dogs:
can't say, i love them both

37. Rain:
gives me an excuse for not going out

36.Which golden girl would you be
i don't relate to any of them

35 Myspace or Facebook:
neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
my black sweatpants

32. My favorite color is:
green

31. Last time I cried:
didn't i already answer this?

30. My friends are:
imaginary

29. My computer is:
my connection to the world

28. missing?
the time i spent filling out this questionnaire

27. Last person i got mad at?
my dad

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one

25. Favorite place:
my bed

24. Favorite Song:
almost anything by the Beatles

23. Paper or plastic:
surprise me

22. All time favorite movie?
Stand By Me

20. Favorite scent:
the pages of a new book

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black

18. Favorite shoes:
flip flops

17. I lose all respect for people who:
abuse animals

15. Color of your bedroom:
golden

14. TV channels you watch:
i surf

13. Best Feature:not sure

12. Worst Habit:
stressing out over the little stuff

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
dislocating my knee

9. Favorite TV Show:
The Office

8. My favorite celebrity is:
hmm...not sure

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
my mouse

6. Greatest Fear:
somebody close to me dying

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
guys are much easier to get along with than girls imo

3. Who broke your heart:
a guy I had a major thing for in 12th grade

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
music

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
my future


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

200. My middle name is:
Douglas

199. I was born in:
1983

198. I am really:
not sure

197. My phone is:
always going flat

196. My eye color is:
blue

195. My shoe size is:
11

194. My ring size is:
if I wore rings I'd probably know

193. My height is:
5'11"

192. I am allergic to:
nothing that I know of

191. I was born on:
December 25 (yes I'm a xmas baby :b 

190. I am annoyed by:
stupid people (which probably includes myself)

189. Last book you read:
halfway through Party of One: The Loners' Manifesto

188. My bed is:
where I sleep

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
not taking risks

179. My favorite Holiday is:
anytime I'm not at work

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
no

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
no

138. Aliens:
no

137. Heaven:
no

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
probably...had some weird experiences in the past

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
kisses

128. Drunk or High:
both

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
blonde

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
Summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straigt

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
should die

114. Parents:
are helpful

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Christmas

102. Kissed Someone:
3 years ago

101. Saw someone:
other than family, few weeks ago

100. Cried?
not for years

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
most of my town

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
my uncles, especially when they're together

87. The last movie I watched:
Brick

82. What I don't understand is:
people who kill sharks to prove they're "tough" and "manly"

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
you're just shy...you will grow out of it

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my dogs

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
going to Europe

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
next week, when I go back to work

73. Tomorrow:
cricket is on, ready to smash India again

72. Today:
I slept

71. This Summer:
is already here and it's hot

70. This Weekend:
will be seeing Amon Amarth, and can't ****in wait!

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
no one calls me

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
talk to women

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no, surprisingly

55. The first person I talked to today was?
my brother

54. First time you had a crush:
sixth grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
ummm....

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one

50. What is your dream job:
studying sharks or airline pilot

49. First real job?:
apprentice cabinetmaker

48. Snow is:
in the mountains in the winter

47. I have these pets:
3 dogs

46. I wish:
I was smart

44. The person that last made me cry was:
my ex when I was 16

43. Best sound in the world:
drums and other percussion instruments

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
is awesome, especially if there is a storm

36.Which golden girl would you be
:lol 

35 Myspace or Facebook:
I sadly have both

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
my band T's

32. My favorite color is:
black

31. Last time I cried:
years ago, like I said lol

30. My friends are:
I will tell you when I find some

29. My computer is:
surprisingly still working

28. missing?
a life

27. Last person i got mad at?
mum

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one

25. Favorite place:
Brisbane

24. Favorite Song:
way too many to list

23. Paper or plastic:
glass

22. All time favorite movie?
Cool Runnings

20. Favorite scent:
petrol, freshly laid tar (not that I sniff it or anything :lol )

19. What color is your hairbrush:
it's invisible

18. Favorite shoes:
boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
judge others without knowing them

15. Color of your bedroom:
cream

14. TV channels you watch:
sport, comedy, docos

13. Best Feature:
have none

12. Worst Habit:
biting my lip

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
when I was 16

9. Favorite TV Show:
Scrubs, The Simpsons, South Park

8. My favorite celebrity is:
none

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
don't have any, but if I did it'd be a shark

6. Greatest Fear:
people

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
neck, wet hair

3. Who broke your heart:
:troll 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
music, gigs, Jack Daniel's ( oh wait...thats 3 things 8) )

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
next Sunday night


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:afr


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

*200. My middle name is:*
Don't have one
*199. I was born in:*
1985
*198. I am really:*
lonely
*197. My phone is:*
my enemy
*196. My eye color is:*
blue/grey 
*195. My shoe size is:*
10 (UK)
*194. My ring size is:*
Don't know
*193. My height is:*
6'0"
*192. I am allergic to:*
public speaking
*191. I was born on:*
January 17th
*190. I am annoyed by:*
Loud noises
*189. Last book you read:*
A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking
*188. My bed is:*
My favourite place to be
*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
Just one? That I can't talk to people.
*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::
*142. Love at first sight:*
no
*141. Luck:*
no
*140. Fate:*
no
*139. Yourself:*
no
*138. Aliens:*
yes, somewhere out there
*137. Heaven:*
no
*136. Hell?:*
no
*135. Ghosts:*
no
*134: Horoscopes:*
no

:::Which is Better?:::

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
I would be happy with either
*128. Drunk or High:*
Don't know
*127. Phone or Online:*
Online
*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Black
*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Brunette
*124. Hot or cold?*
Cold
*123. Summer or winter:*
Winter
*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Chocolate
*120. Night or Day:*
Night
*119. Oranges or Apples:*
Apples 
*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Either is good

:::Here's What I Think About:::

*115. Back stabbers:*
Mean
*114. Parents:*
Love them

:::Last time I:::

*103. Hugged someone:*
Just now
*102. Kissed Someone:*
Never :cry 
*101. Saw someone:*
Just now
*100. Cried?*
Last week
*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Don't know
*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
My sister
*87. The last movie I watched:*
I Am Legend
*82. What I don't understand is:*
My own mind
*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
No
*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
Company
*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Overcoming SA.. I wish
*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
The near future
*73. Tomorrow:*
Is a new day
*72. Today:*
Was boring
*71. This Summer:*
I'll have no-one to go on holiday with again
*70. This Weekend:*
Will be just like any other
*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
Can't remember
*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
Myself
*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Speak
*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
No
*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
My sister
*54. First time you had a crush:*
When I was 8
*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
No-one, I keep things to myself a lot
*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
About 1 hour ago
*51. Right now I am talking to:*
YOU
*50. What is your dream job:*
Screenwriter
*49. First real job?:*
Tech support
*48. Snow is:*
Great
*47. I have these pets:*
A cat
*46. I wish:*
That no-one had to suffer what we do
*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Myself
*43. Best sound in the world:*
The crunch of snow when you walk on it
*38. Cats or dogs:*
Cats
*37. Rain:*
I like it
*36.Which golden girl would you be*
No clue
*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither
*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Neither
*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
Black jumper
*32. My favorite color is:*
Green
*31. Last time I cried:*
Last week
*30. My friends are:*
Non existent
*29. My computer is:*
A Macbook
*28. missing?*
Friends
*27. Last person i got mad at?*
Me
*26. Person you secretly crush:*
No-one I know IRL
*25. Favorite place:*
Anywhere but here
*24. Favorite Song:*
Slide Away by Oasis
*23. Paper or plastic:*
Paper for that old-school charm
*22. All time favorite movie?*
It varies, I'd say Pulp Fiction at the moment
*20. Favorite scent:*
Freshly baked bread
*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Black
*18. Favorite shoes:*
Trainers
*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
Are racist
*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Blue
*14. TV channels you watch:*
BBC, Channel 4
*13. Best Feature:*
Empathy
*12. Worst Habit:*
Avoidance
*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
No comment
*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Classic Simpsons
*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Don't really have one
*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
I had a teddy bear when I was younger
*6. Greatest Fear:*
People
*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
Not scared to talk about feelings
*3. Who broke your heart:*
No-one has had a chance to
*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Can't think of anything
*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
Getting better


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

200. My middle name is:
John

199. I was born in:
1987

198. I am really:
human

197. My phone is:
cheap

196. My eye color is:
brown

195. My shoe size is:
12 1/8, enough to make a 12 feel small and a 12 1/2 feel huge

194. My ring size is:
no idea

193. My height is:
6'

192. I am allergic to:
anything involving sumac

191. I was born on:
September 28

190. I am annoyed by:
my attempts at speaking

189. Last book you read:
a Philosophy history book for Philosophy

188. My bed is:
plain

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
voice

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas and halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
Luck, no. Karma, yes

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
no

138. Aliens:
no

137. Heaven:
no

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs, I like the combo of white and dark chocolate

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunes

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
day

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples (I live in New York State after all)

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
evil

114. Parents:
mine are the best

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Last Christmas eve, and before that was the christmas ever before that. I never hug

102. Kissed Someone:
...never

101. Saw someone:
about 2 hours ago

100. Cried?
don't remember

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
uhh...dunno

87. The last movie I watched:
Casino Royale

82. What I don't understand is:
myself

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
everything about it

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Saturday

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Tomorrow, Thursday and Friday

73. Tomorrow:
is going to suck

72. Today:
was nice

71. This Summer:
...summer...I must have missed it

70. This Weekend:
is one day long

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Mom and...it's been so long

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
myself

54. First time you had a crush:
3rd grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
earlier today

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one.

50. What is your dream job:
dunno

49. First real job?:
Grocery loader

48. Snow is:
the best thing

47. I have these pets:
cat, 2 dogs, bunny

46. I wish:
I would get better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
???

43. Best sound in the world:
Pink Floyd

38. Cats or dogs:
both

37. Rain:
Is calming to watch

36.Which golden girl would you be
who are they?

35 Myspace or Facebook:
myspace, if I must

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
neither

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
t-shirt

32. My favorite color is:
off green

31. Last time I cried:
???, didn't I already answer this?

30. My friends are:
few

29. My computer is:
portable 

28. missing?
focus

27. Last person i got mad at?
myself

26. Person you secretly crush:
nobody

25. Favorite place:
home

24. Favorite Song:
"Wish You Were Here" - Pink Floyd

23. Paper or plastic:
either

22. All time favorite movie?
The Living Daylights

20. Favorite scent:
my mom's fudge

19. What color is your hairbrush:
the same color as my towel, come to think of it, it IS my towel

18. Favorite shoes:
the pair that didn't break

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lie 

15. Color of your bedroom:
wallpaper

14. TV channels you watch:
whichever has something good on

13. Best Feature:
....uhh....?

12. Worst Habit:
SA

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
physical- don't rememebr
mental- last October

9. Favorite TV Show:
All Time: "The Invisible Man" (http://youtube.com/profile_videos?user=corvus02)
Currently: Eureka

8. My favorite celebrity is:
don't really have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
my stuffed Husky

6. Greatest Fear:
SA (and what it contains), heights

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
good question

3. Who broke your heart:
no one has been close

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
doing something well

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I'm bored enough to do a 20 question survey


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My middle name is:
John

199. I was born in:
1973

198. I am really:
weird

197. My phone is:
an AT&T bought at Sears.

196. My eye color is:
grey

195. My shoe size is:
13

194. My ring size is:
How the hell would I know? I've never worn one.

193. My height is:
6'0"

192. I am allergic to:
a wide variety of animals & pollen, dust, mold

191. I was born on:
April 30

190. I am annoyed by:
my life.

189. Last book you read:
It's been a long time. A book on IRA distributions by Ed Slott.

188. My bed is:
King size water bed & it's so nice & warm

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Hard to narrow it down to just one.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Hate them all.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
No

140. Fate:
No

139. Yourself:
No

138. Aliens:
Only the illegal kind from Mexico.

137. Heaven:
Hell, NO!

136. Hell?:
Yes, that's where I reside. 

135. Ghosts?
No

134: Horoscopes:
No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Kiss

128. Drunk or High:
Don't know. Give me some drugs and I'll tell you if high is better than drunk.

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Blond (on girls)

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
Both suck in their own way 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples if eating it; Orange if juice 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
That's not nice

114. Parents:
My father is 5 pounds of ash in a box.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Years.

102. Kissed Someone:
Years.

101. Saw someone:
Hours.

100. Cried?
20th Century

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Not sure.

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Not sure.

87. The last movie I watched:
can't remember

82. What I don't understand is:
why life has to **** me over endlessly.

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
"Because god says so."

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
I'm not leaving.

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Death

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
seeing any doctor

73. Tomorrow:
will be yesterday quickly enough.

72. Today:
was a day

71. This Summer:
is hot.

70. This Weekend:
it will warm up & rain, melting our snow cover.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Noca, my idiot brother and ?

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My mother

54. First time you had a crush:
1998

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
yesterday

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
Producing spanking videos

49. First real job?:
never had one

48. Snow is:
something that must be removed and nobody will do it for free.

47. I have these pets:
None

46. I wish:
my misery would end.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Lisa

43. Best sound in the world:
?

38. Cats or dogs:
hate both

37. Rain:
better than snow

36.Which golden girl would you be
I'd rather not be an elderly woman

35 Myspace or Facebook:
That's for folks a decade or two younger than me.

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Toss up.

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Don't really have a favorite.

32. My favorite color is:
Blue

31. Last time I cried:
Last century.

30. My friends are:
something that doesn't exist.

29. My computer is:
piece of crap.

28. missing?
my life

27. Last person i got mad at?
my mother

26. Person you secretly crush:
No secret & no crush.

25. Favorite place:
bed

24. Favorite Song:
"Tears Of The Dragon" -- Bruce Dickinson

23. Paper or plastic:
Both have their advantages.

22. All time favorite movie?
Not into movies.

20. Favorite scent:
smell of money

19. What color is your hairbrush:
My hair is two short to brush. Dark brown is the color of the one I use to spank naughty young ladies.

18. Favorite shoes:
New Balance

17. I lose all respect for people who:
are bible-thumpers

15. Color of your bedroom:
off-white with yellowish tinge; hasn't been painted in 25+ years.

14. TV channels you watch:
It varies. ABC has my two favorite shows: Desperate Housewives and Boston Legal.

13. Best Feature:
My money (by default since I really have nothing else going for me).

12. Worst Habit:
worrying too much

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
called life

9. Favorite TV Show:
Desperate Housewives

8. My favorite celebrity is:
I don't know.

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I'm a 34-year-old man! I don't have stuffed animals.

6. Greatest Fear:
people

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
they have fun parts.

3. Who broke your heart:
I don't have an answer.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Nothing anymore.

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Why do I exist?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

200. My middle name is:
don't have one

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
lonely

197. My phone is:
annoying

196. My eye color is:
brown

195. My shoe size is:
UK 11/ US 12

194. My ring size is:
don't know

193. My height is:
6'1"

192. I am allergic to:
nothing that I know of

191. I was born on:
may 14th

190. I am annoyed by:
myself

189. Last book you read:
Harry Potter!

188. My bed is:
a double

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
my SA

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
suppose

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
no

138. Aliens:
yes

137. Heaven:
no

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
red heads

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
both

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
day

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
bad

114. Parents:
they're ok

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
christmas

102. Kissed Someone:
do formal greetings count?

101. Saw someone:
now

100. Cried?
a long time ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
don't know..me?

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
something on tv or internet

87. The last movie I watched:
Nancy Drew

82. What I don't understand is:
alot of things

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my dog

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
nothing, everything is a downward slope from here

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
starting my new course

73. Tomorrow:
just another boring day

72. Today:
was boring

71. This Summer:
will probably be wasted

70. This Weekend:
will be boring

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
an old friend

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
somebody online

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
socialise

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
sister

54. First time you had a crush:
when I was about 7 or thereabouts

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
no idea

51. Right now I am talking to:
nobody

50. What is your dream job:
something interesting related to computers

49. First real job?:
cattery

48. Snow is:
nice

47. I have these pets:
dog, cat

46. I wish:
I could be normal

44. The person that last made me cry was:
-

43. Best sound in the world:
acoustic

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
I'm not so keen on

36.Which golden girl would you be
-

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook if I actually used either

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican if I had to choose

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
my jeans

32. My favorite color is:
blue

31. Last time I cried:
haven't I already answered this?

30. My friends are:
very few

29. My computer is:
home

28. missing?
some things in my past

27. Last person i got mad at?
parents

26. Person you secretly crush:
can't say

25. Favorite place:
my room

24. Favorite Song:
New Slang - The Shins

23. Paper or plastic:
don't care

22. All time favorite movie?
American Beauty

20. Favorite scent:
Archers 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black

18. Favorite shoes:
trainers

17. I lose all respect for people who:
tough question

15. Color of your bedroom:
blue..soon to be repainted

14. TV channels you watch:
quite a few

13. Best Feature:
eyebrows so I'm told

12. Worst Habit:
cutting my fingernails too short

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
don't know/ can't remember

9. Favorite TV Show:
Scrubs or Grey's Anatomy

8. My favorite celebrity is:
not sure

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
dog I got from childhood

6. Greatest Fear:
socialising

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
can be very loving

3. Who broke your heart:
nobody really

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
getting through a social event

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
this took ages to do


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

200. My middle name is:
The same as my Dad's.

199. I was born in:
a hospital

198. I am really:
not sure what to put here

197. My phone is:
in the droor

196. My eye color is:
brown

195. My shoe size is:
10 1/2

194. My ring size is:
unknown

193. My height is:
5'5"

192. I am allergic to:
most social situations

191. I was born on:
my birthday

190. I am annoyed by:
many things

189. Last book you read:
haven't finished one in a while

188. My bed is:
nice

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
no comment

179. My favorite Holiday is:
eh....Halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
in my experience there is no such thing as luck

140. Fate:
yes and no

139. Yourself:
yes...I must

138. Aliens:
yes, I saw that movie

137. Heaven:
not sure

136. Hell?:
not sure

135. Ghosts:
no, not really

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
never been high, so...

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
both

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
both

124. Hot or cold?
both

123. Summer or winter:
summer....in the summer, I would say winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
both

118. Curly or Straight hair:
both

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
they are unkind

114. Parents:
love them

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
the other day

102. Kissed Someone:
the other day

101. Saw someone:
just now over there

100. Cried?
last week :stu 

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
dunno

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
not sure

87. The last movie I watched:
American Psycho

82. What I don't understand is:
life....death

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
I don't know

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my wallet

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
the sun

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
N/A

73. Tomorrow:
never comes

72. Today:
Wednesday

71. This Summer:
I shall rock

70. This Weekend:
playoffs? don't talk to me about playoffs

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
don't remember two others

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
yeah, me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
run thru fire in gasoline droors

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
yes

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mom

54. First time you had a crush:
Kindergarten :stu 

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
the other day

51. Right now I am talking to:
nobody

50. What is your dream job:
professional web surfer :stu

49. First real job?:
what is real?

48. Snow is:
white and outside now

47. I have these pets:
2-7 cats

46. I wish:
that wishes mattered

44. The person that last made me cry was:
dunno

43. Best sound in the world:
electric guitars

38. Cats or dogs:
cats, but dogs are cool, too

37. Rain:
is wet

36.Which golden girl would you be
huh?

35 Myspace or Facebook:
myspace, I guess

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
I will not answer

32. My favorite color is:
blue, I guess

31. Last time I cried:
wasn't this already asked

30. My friends are:
great

29. My computer is:
disappointing, but functionable

28. missing?
no

27. Last person i got mad at?
my team :stu

26. Person you secretly crush:
I wouldn't crush anybody 

25. Favorite place:
the island

24. Favorite Song:
not sure

23. Paper or plastic:
it don't matter

22. All time favorite movie?
not sure

20. Favorite scent:
something that smells nice :stu

19. What color is your hairbrush:
dark blue

18. Favorite shoes:
tennis

17. I lose all respect for people who:
disrespect me or others

15. Color of your bedroom:
off white, I think

14. TV channels you watch:
many

13. Best Feature:
N/A

12. Worst Habit:
too personal

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
probably when I was on Paxil

9. Favorite TV Show:
Lost

8. My favorite celebrity is:
unknown

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
what?

6. Greatest Fear:
well, that's just too depressing

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
lots of things

3. Who broke your heart:
nobody

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
when I accomplish something

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
how to answer this question


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

200. My middle name is:
Ann

199. I was born in:
1987

198. I am really:
Bored

197. My phone is:
Cordless and not mine

196. My eye color is:
green 

195. My shoe size is:
8 or 8 1/2

194. My ring size is:
I don't know

193. My height is:
5'5'' 1/2

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing I know of

191. I was born on:
May 21

190. I am annoyed by:
Many things.

189. Last book you read:
Was rereading Torey Hayden's books a lil.

188. My bed is:
firmish.

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My crazy feelings and SA.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Yes

139. Yourself:
It changes depending on my depression

138. Aliens:
I don't know

137. Heaven:
Leaning towards No

136. Hell?:
Leaning towards Yes

135. Ghosts:
I don't know

134: Horoscopes:
Absolutely No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs

128. Drunk or High:
I've never been either so cannot say. 

127. Phone or Online:
Online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black hair

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
I like both.

124. Hot or cold?
Warm.

123. Summer or winter:
Both

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Hurtful

114. Parents:
Extremely strong influences.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Yesterday

102. Kissed Someone:
I don't remember

101. Saw someone:
Earlier today.

100. Cried?
Yesterday

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
My mom

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
My mom's boyfriend.

87. The last movie I watched:
Some movie on TV the other night. I don't remember the name and only saw part of it. 

82. What I don't understand is:
Why does my life have to suck so bad? Why were things so sucky for me?

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
"I'll think about it"

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Cats and my dad. Who knows I might not ever leave! lol. 

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Psychological healing. But I don't know if that will happen or when. 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Having to eventually take the stupid driver's test cuz I never learned.

73. Tomorrow:
I gotta get my butt in gear and clean this place. 

72. Today:
I am procrastinating on cleaning.

71. This Summer:
Maybe I'll learn to drive. 

70. This Weekend:
Who knows.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Umm. My mom. DOH I don't have the other two LOL. I'm a losa. 

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Probably watch someone you love die. 

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
I can't even drive *sigh*

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My kitty. 

54. First time you had a crush:
Never. 

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Me

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Oh gosh what will you be saying and will I understand? Blank out? Will it turn out bad or scary?

51. Right now I am talking to:
No one.

50. What is your dream job:
Something I couldn't be. 

49. First real job?:
Pending LOL I've never worked cuz of SA. 

48. Snow is:
Cold.

47. I have these pets:
Kitties!

46. I wish:
I could come to a state of peace. 

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Some folks chatting on the bus, and I had to overhear. 

43. Best sound in the world:
A mom's comforting tune to her child.

38. Cats or dogs:
Kitties! Doggies are cool too tho 

37. Rain:
I've seen too much of it.

36.Which golden girl would you be
I haven't really watched that show.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Myspace, but I don't use either. 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican!

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
A sweatshirt. 

32. My favorite color is:
Dark blue, brown, black, and pink (cuz I'm a female LOL)

31. Last time I cried:
Yesterday

30. My friends are:
What friends? 

29. My computer is:
My savior.

28. missing?
Being comforted. 

27. Last person i got mad at?
I guess my dad cuz I think he tossed something I wanted. It's no big deal tho. Just a lil stupid thing I wanted to save. 

26. Person you secretly crush:
No one. 

25. Favorite place:
Home. 

24. Favorite Song:
"Perfect Girl" by Sarah Mclachlan.

23. Paper or plastic:
Something with handles. 

22. All time favorite movie?
I'm not sure. 

20. Favorite scent:
Anything Bath & Body Works. 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Black. 

18. Favorite shoes:
Sneakers. I prefer Sketchers brand.

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are insensitive.

15. Color of your bedroom:
This pretty light green/blue color. It was just painted in August. I'm happy w/it.

14. TV channels you watch:
No favorites, but I lean towards the Food Network, TLC, Disc Health, and Animal Planet. I rarely like to watch TV though. 

13. Best Feature:
I've had cosmetologists tell me I have nice hair. 

12. Worst Habit:
I have tics. Ughhh!!!

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
If this means physical pain then when I was nine and burnt my foot on some hot dirt. Most of my pain is psychological. 

9. Favorite TV Show:
Don't have one!

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Don't have one!

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
The stuffed bunny my mom and I joke about lol. 

6. Greatest Fear:
My dad dying.

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They seem to be more accepting, and less of them are snobby. 

3. Who broke your heart:
I've had a broken heart many times but not from romantic stuff as in the usual sense of the word. It didn't always have to be a specific person that did it. Sometimes it's just the way things turn out. 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Being completely comfortable around a person. That and joking! I love to kid, but my SA stops me if I'm not comfy with the person. 

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I'm a procrastinator.


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

200. My middle name is:
5 letters long

199. I was born in:
1986

198. I am really:
shy, weird

197. My phone is:
red and busted

196. My eye color is:
dark brown 

195. My shoe size is:
6 1/2

194. My ring size is:
I have no idea but you can buy me one anytime

193. My height is:
5'4"

192. I am allergic to:
bees and artifical sugar

191. I was born on:
jan 6

190. I am annoyed by:
farting, keep that to yourself

189. Last book you read:
I am America, And So Can You (overrated)

188. My bed is:
really small

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
having to wear contacts

179. My favorite Holiday is:
halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
(cough) lust at first sight...

141. Luck:
only if it's not me

140. Fate:
probably

139. Yourself:
ah...in certain things

138. Aliens:
haha yeah they come down and probe white men in the butt

137. Heaven:
yes

136. Hell?:
no, eternal suffering, doesn't sound fair, can't all people be changed eventually

135. Ghosts:
no...that's bs 

134: Horoscopes:
no...even more bs than ghosts

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
kisses if the person has nice supple lips

128. Drunk or High:
Neither

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black, say no to gingers 

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
they're both hot

124. Hot or cold?
hot I hate the cold

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
vanilla

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples, i'm to lazy to peel my fruit

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight, I have long wavy hair and let me tell you it sucks

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
they must by stabbed

114. Parents:
they're pretty good

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
awhile ago

102. Kissed Someone:
awhile ago

101. Saw someone:
couple of minutes

100. Cried?
crying doesn't do anything 

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me, really

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Kevin

87. The last movie I watched:
Kill Bill on tv

82. What I don't understand is:
people who are jerks for their own entertainment

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
I don't know

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
nothing

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
finishing college

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
going to work, i haaate going to work

73. Tomorrow:
payday

72. Today:
sit on my butt at work day

71. This Summer:
I did the same

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
must remember to pay phone bill oops

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
try not to think people are judging 

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
yes, two actually, i was going 90, in my defense i was late to work

55. The first person I talked to today was?
leanne

54. First time you had a crush:
A girl I hung out with in higschool

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
?

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
artist, writter

49. First real job?:
cashier

48. Snow is:
cold, go away

47. I have these pets:
none

46. I wish:
be normal

44. The person that last made me cry was:
no one, i will not cry for anyone

43. Best sound in the world:
?

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
is wet

36.Which golden girl would you be
none of them, i would not want to be heck of old and wearing 80s fashions

35 Myspace or Facebook:
myspace 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican, i love tacos y burriots

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
I like my silver heels

32. My favorite color is:
red

31. Last time I cried:
no don't do it

30. My friends are:
few and far between

29. My computer is:
probably older than i am

28. missing?
a lot

27. Last person i got mad at?
some jerk i work with

26. Person you secretly crush:
haha the really hot asian guy who's in HR 

25. Favorite place:
the movies

24. Favorite Song:
so many

23. Paper or plastic:
does it matter? 

22. All time favorite movie?
kill bill vol 1

20. Favorite scent:
oranges, jasmine

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black 

18. Favorite shoes:
DC sneakers

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lie to make themselves look better

15. Color of your bedroom:
white 

14. TV channels you watch:
commedy central

13. Best Feature:
eyes

12. Worst Habit:
i play with my hair a lot 

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
physical- none
mental- lets not go there

9. Favorite TV Show:
south park

8. My favorite celebrity is:
a lot, mainly britney spears, she makes me feel better about myself jk

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
i have a stuffed animal i got in scotland that looks like the loc ness monster

6. Greatest Fear:
ending up an old woman who has cats and cats and ends up dying alone and being eaten by said cats

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Everything, sadly, I wish I was A sexual

3. Who broke your heart:
I have no heart, so it makes no difference

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
A lot of things

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
how much time did I waste doing this?


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

200. My middle name is:
unavalible

199. I was born in:
1988

198. I am really:
quiet

197. My phone is:
All scratched up

196. My eye color is:
green 

195. My shoe size is:
9 and 1/2

194. My ring size is:
um...not really sure

193. My height is:
5'5"

192. I am allergic to:
nothing

191. I was born on:
May 23

190. I am annoyed by:
a lot of things

189. Last book you read:
American Gods

188. My bed is:
a bed

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
weight

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas 

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Yes, unfortunatly I only have the bad.

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
not really

138. Aliens:
yeah

137. Heaven:
yes 

136. Hell?:
yes 

135. Ghosts:
yes

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
depends

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Hate them

114. Parents:
Love 'em

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
awhile ago

102. Kissed Someone:
never

101. Saw someone:
A few hours ago

100. Cried?
A few weeks ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
I don't know

87. The last movie I watched:
Shoot em up

82. What I don't understand is:
people

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Mom

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
my next paycheck

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
going outside (it's cold)

73. Tomorrow:
Is going to be better than yesterday

72. Today:
wasn't too bad

71. This Summer:
I don't kow

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Mom, work, dad

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
be normal

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Yeah, a few times

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mom

54. First time you had a crush:
Middle school, I guess

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
I don't know 

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
Writer

49. First real job?:
uh...lets not go there

48. Snow is:
pretty.

47. I have these pets:
dog

46. I wish:
I would get better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
myself

43. Best sound in the world:
Music

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
makes things wet 

36.Which golden girl would you be
I don't know who's who or the names

35 Myspace or Facebook:
neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
shoes

32. My favorite color is:
Green

31. Last time I cried:
A few weeks ago

30. My friends are:
non-existant

29. My computer is:
Awesome

28. missing?
my grandmother

27. Last person i got mad at?
brother

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one right now

25. Favorite place:
home

24. Favorite Song:
Day I tried to live by Soundgarden

23. Paper or plastic:
paper

22. All time favorite movie?
Fight Club

20. Favorite scent:
don't know

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black 

18. Favorite shoes:
flats

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lie 

15. Color of your bedroom:
white. 

14. TV channels you watch:
A lot of them

13. Best Feature:
Eyes?

12. Worst Habit:
worrying too much,

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
physical- don't know
mental- depression

9. Favorite TV Show:
Heroes

8. My favorite celebrity is:
I have a lot of favorites

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I don't have any

6. Greatest Fear:
losing the people I love, bugs

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
A lot of things 

3. Who broke your heart:
No one really...

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
a funny movie

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I should put on a jacket.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

46. I wish:
To not answer pointless surveys.


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

200. My middle name is:
Marie

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
complicated

197. My phone is:
new

196. My eye color is:
green

195. My shoe size is:
7

194. My ring size is:
Dunno

193. My height is:
5'8

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing that I know of

191. I was born on:
December 12th

190. I am annoyed by:
myself

189. Last book you read:
probably the last Harry Potter book

188. My bed is:
comfy

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
too many

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
maybe

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
sometimes

138. Aliens:
yeah

137. Heaven:
yes, maybe

136. Hell?:
I hope not

135. Ghosts:
Maybe

134: Horoscopes:
not really, I still check though out of curiosity!

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
either

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
either

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
both

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
either

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
bad

114. Parents:
they're ok

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
can't remember

102. Kissed Someone:
err..

101. Saw someone:
my dad about 30 mins ago

100. Cried?
few weeks ago?

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me, but I don't know many people, so..

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
My younger brother

87. The last movie I watched:
Finding Nemo

82. What I don't understand is:
people

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno 

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My family

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
My future when it gets good

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
People I love dying

73. Tomorrow:
I will be sad because my brothers are going back to school 

72. Today:
was ok

71. This Summer:
I don't know

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Someone in my family I suppose

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Myself, but my brother I think

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Brother

54. First time you had a crush:
I dunno

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
No one

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Can't remember

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
Mum

49. First real job?:
Never had one 

48. Snow is:
Fun

47. I have these pets:
None 

46. I wish:
The world was a better place and there was no poverty

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Myself

43. Best sound in the world:
Silence or children's laughter

38. Cats or dogs:
Either

37. Rain:
Is ok if Im not in it

36.Which golden girl would you be
No idea?

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
My coat

32. My favorite color is:
Pink

31. Last time I cried:
I think I already answered this!

30. My friends are:
not really my friends anymore

29. My computer is:
not mine 

28. missing?
my childhood

27. Last person i got mad at?
Myself

26. Person you secretly crush:
No one and even if I did, it wouldn't be a secret then 

25. Favorite place:
My house

24. Favorite Song:
Something by Linkin Park probably

23. Paper or plastic:
Depends

22. All time favorite movie?
Die Hard with a Vengeance

20. Favorite scent:
Chocolate 
or some natural scent

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black & silver 

18. Favorite shoes:
Duno

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Bully others

15. Color of your bedroom:
Lilac

14. TV channels you watch:
Lots

13. Best Feature:
eyes maybe

12. Worst Habit:
worrying

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
can't remember

9. Favorite TV Show:
Eastenders 

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Don't really have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I have a few 

6. Greatest Fear:
losing the people I love, certain insects and social situations of course

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
more easy-going I suppose

3. Who broke your heart:

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
When everyone in my family is happy

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I'm hungry opcorn


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

200. My middle name is:
Beatrix (That's how I spell it now, original version spelled wierd by the parental units and I hate it)

199. I was born in:
1987

198. I am really:
Distant

197. My phone is:
On my desk

196. My eye color is:
Green 

195. My shoe size is:
8 1/2

194. My ring size is:
Dunno

193. My height is:
5'8"

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing

191. I was born on:
September 16

190. I am annoyed by:
Phone calls

189. Last book you read:
The Good Earth

188. My bed is:
Comfy

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Knee probelms

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Maybe

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Not really

139. Yourself:
Depends

138. Aliens:
Yes

137. Heaven:
No 

136. Hell?:
No 

135. Ghosts:
Yes

134: Horoscopes:
Not too much, but I like reading them.

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Depends

128. Drunk or High:
Dunno

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Should get their asses kicked

114. Parents:
Love em or hate em.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
New Year's

102. Kissed Someone:
Dunno

101. Saw someone:
Ten minutes ago

100. Cried?
Don't recall

90. Who is the ditsiest person you know:
The daughter of my mom's best friend

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Christopher Titus (comedian)

87. The last movie I watched:
Water

82. What I don't understand is:
Math

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
"God is too complicated for us to understand"

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
The house

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Paramedic training

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Life

73. Tomorrow:
Is Monday

72. Today:
is Sunday

71. This Summer:
Might be good

70. This Weekend:
Is over

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Mom, brother, my boss

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Keep it together

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My mom

54. First time you had a crush:
At seven or eight years old.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Nobody. I'm good at it.

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
A few days ago.

51. Right now I am talking to:
Nobody

50. What is your dream job:
Paramedic or working for Ripleys! Believe it or Not.

49. First real job?:
Teaching Spanish in an after school program

48. Snow is:
Fun

47. I have these pets:
None right now

46. I wish:
I would win the lottery

44. The person that last made me cry was:
No one.

43. Best sound in the world:
Storm sounds (rain, thunder)

38. Cats or dogs:
Dogs

37. Rain:
I love it

36.Which golden girl would you be
Don't know their names

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Jackets from Hot Topic

32. My favorite color is:
Black

30. My friends are:
Few

29. My computer is:
Good so far

28. Missing?
My dorm room

27. Last person i got mad at?
My mom

26. Person you secretly crush:
Someone secret

25. Favorite place:
I have a few

24. Favorite Song:
Affirmation by Savage Garden

23. Paper or plastic:
Plastic (I use them as trash bags later)

22. All time favorite movie?
Pan's Labryinth

20. Favorite scent:
Food cooking

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Black and red

18. Favorite shoes:
Sneakers (boots are good too)

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are religious fundamentalists

15. Color of your bedroom:
White

14. TV channels you watch:
I usually just flip around until I find something

13. Best Feature:
Attitude on life

12. Worst Habit:
Nail biting

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
When my stomach condition flares up

9. Favorite TV Show:
Avatar: The Last Airbender

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Don't have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Scorpion Beanie Baby

6. Greatest Fear:
Financial issues

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
A lot

3. Who broke your heart:
Too many people

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Finding good deals when shopping online

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Eating something


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

200. My middle name is:
I Don't Want To Say...

199. I was born in:
1985...

198. I am really:
I Dont Know...You Decide...

197. My phone is:
I Avoid It...

196. My eye color is:
Green...

195. My shoe size is:
9 1/2...

194. My ring size is:
Ring Size...What

193. My height is:
5'10"...

192. I am allergic to:
Nothin...

191. I was born on:
November 22...

190. I am annoyed by:
Fear...

189. Last book you read:
None...

188. My bed is:
A Mattress On The Floor...

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
There's Nothing Good About Me...

179. My favorite Holiday is:
I'm Beginning To Hate All Holidays...

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No...Not Sight...

141. Luck:
No...

140. Fate:
No...

139. Yourself:
No...Nothin Yet...

138. Aliens:
I Hope There Somewhere...

137. Heaven:
No...There Is No Paradise...

136. Hell
Yes...We All Wait For Our Dreamless Sleep...

135. Ghosts:
No...

134: Horoscopes:
No...

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Never Been Kissed...I Hate Being Hugged...

128. Drunk or High:
A Little Of Both...

127. Phone or Online:
Online...

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black...

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes...

124. Hot or cold?
Cold...

123. Summer or winter:
Winter...I Love The Snow...

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate...Dark

120. Night or Day:
Night...No One Can See Me...

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples...

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight...

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
...

114. Parents:
...

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
I Dont Remember...It Was My Grandma...

102. Kissed Someone:
My Lips Have Never Touched Anyone...

101. Saw someone:
A Few Hours Ago...

100. Cried?
Starting To Now...A Little...

90. Who is the ditsiest person you know:
What...

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
CoCo...A Weird Girl...

87. The last movie I watched:
Atonement...I Seemed Like I Kept Dozing Off, I Didnt Though...

82. What I don't understand is:
People...Myself...Life...

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
You'll Find Someone...There's Someone Out There For Everyone...I'll Stick Around A Little Longer...Before I Run Away...

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Sleeping...

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
A Little Love...

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Tomorrow...

73. Tomorrow:
I'm Not Looking Forward To The Day After Today...Everything Is Still The Same As Yesterday...Tomorrow Will Be The Same...

72. Today:
The Same As Yesterday...

71. This Summer:
...

70. This Weekend:
Getting Drunk With Someone...Or Drink Alone...

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
No One Ever Calls Me...

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
No One...Not Even Me...I Keep Changing Yet Everything Is Still The Same...

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Talking...Even When I Want To...

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No...The Cops Are Never Out In The Early Hours Of A New Day...There's No One On The Road But Me...

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Me Or Myself...

54. First time you had a crush:
Never...

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Myself...I Try Though...

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Never...No One Has Ever Thought The Same As I...

51. Right now I am talking to:
You...

50. What is your dream job:
To See The Beauty Of The World...

49. First real job?:
Never...

48. Snow is:
Everything...

47. I have these pets:
Dogs...Cats...Many...

46. I wish:
I Was Truly Alone In This World...Or A Dream Where I Had The World All To Myself...So No One Has To Die...I Wish Never To Wake...

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Loneliness...

43. Best sound in the world:
The Wind Blowing While Sitting Next To Crackling Fire...

38. Cats or dogs:
...

37. Rain:
I Hate The Rain...

36.Which golden girl would you be
What...

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither...

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Both...All Food...

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
None...I Like To Be Nude...When I'm Alone...

32. My favorite color is:
Red...Black...White...

31. Last time I cried:
A Few Minutes Ago...Still

30. My friends are:
I Have None...

29. My computer is:
...

28. Missing?
Out On Life...

27. Last person i got mad at?
Myself...

26. Person you secretly crush:
No One...

25. Favorite place:
Haven't Found One Yet...

24. Favorite Song:
Now...*"I'm Not Jesus" by Apocalyptica feat Corey Taylor*...

23. Paper or plastic:
Plastic I Guess...

22. All time favorite movie?
Goodfellas...Show Me Love...

20. Favorite scent:
Strawberries...

19. What color is your hairbrush:
...

18. Favorite shoes:
I Wear Boots...

17. I lose all respect for people who:
...

15. Color of your bedroom:
Black...

14. TV channels you watch:
Not Much Lately...

13. Best Feature:
Eyes...I'm Not Much To Look At...Or To Like...

12. Worst Habit:
stressing out over the little stuff

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
...

9. Favorite TV Show:
The Simpsons...Up Until Season 8...

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Christian Bale...

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
...

6. Greatest Fear:
Hurting Someone...

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Were All The Same...So Guess There Private Parts...

3. Who broke your heart:
The World...

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Nothin Anymore....

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
CoCo...


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Holy crap this thing is long

200. My middle name is:
way too long

199. I was born in:
1989

198. I am really:
cool

197. My phone is:
underused

196. My eye color is:
dark brown

195. My shoe size is:
11

194. My ring size is:
I don't know

193. My height is:
5'7"

192. I am allergic to:
seafood

191. I was born on:
sept 13

190. I am annoyed by:
a lot of things, especially the social game and its rules

189. Last book you read:
The alphabet of manliness

188. My bed is:
small

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
i don't hate myself

179. My favorite Holiday is:
new years

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
yes

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
mostly

138. Aliens:
yeah

137. Heaven:
yes

136. Hell?:
yes

135. Ghosts:
yes

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
kisses

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
both 

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
**** them

114. Parents:
i don't like mine

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
when i came back home

102. Kissed Someone:
not in a very long time

101. Saw someone:
i am with my family right now

100. Cried?
oh its been a while since i had a very good cry

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
hm don't know, it might be me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
hm, can't say

87. The last movie I watched:
in a theater was American Gangster

82. What I don't understand is:
people

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
No. sounds really spoiled but it really hurts when you feel you honest deserved a yes

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
nothing, really

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
the future

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
next spring semester

73. Tomorrow:
is another day

72. Today:
could have gone better

71. This Summer:
was hot

70. This Weekend:
might be fun

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Marc, My Mom, and... 

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me, of course

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Talk to people. heh living is definately hard too

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
nope

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Dave

54. First time you had a crush:
never ;\

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
hm, can't remember the last time

51. Right now I am talking to:
noone

50. What is your dream job:
porn star (hey, it would be cool to atleast try it), someone who can change things (like the president, a senator)

49. First real job?:
never had one yet

48. Snow is:
white. ive never seen it

47. I have these pets:
two cats

46. I wish:
I would get better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
my parents

43. Best sound in the world:
METAL heh 

38. Cats or dogs:
cats

37. Rain:
is fun

36.Which golden girl would you be
eh, not my generation nor would i want to be a girl

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
underwear

32. My favorite color is:
green

31. Last time I cried:
wasn't there a question like this already

30. My friends are:
awesome and would be even more so if i talked more ;\

29. My computer is:
a laptop. i wish i had a better one to play WoW on haha

28. missing?
a lot of things. particularly a girlfriend but it doesnt bother me

27. Last person i got mad at?
my friend ryan, although i didn't get mad at him directly. i guess i was more mad at myself

26. Person you secretly crush:
noone

25. Favorite place:
arizona lol

24. Favorite Song:
how soon is now by the smiths

23. Paper or plastic:
plastic

22. All time favorite movie?
Superbad

20. Favorite scent:
Hmm

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Black

18. Favorite shoes:
comfortable ones

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lie and break my trust

15. Color of your bedroom:
white

14. TV channels you watch:
the good ones

13. Best Feature:
my smile

12. Worst Habit:
worrying too much, jumping to conclusions

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
depression

9. Favorite TV Show:
chappelle's show

8. My favorite celebrity is:
don't have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I have a blanket

6. Greatest Fear:
death, getting into a high stress situation, being old alone, losing my closest friends

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
well i first notice their eyes. i like how they smell too. hah

3. Who broke your heart:
my parents, i guess

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
hmm

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
this survey is really long


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yay, a quiz to pass the time!

200. My middle name is:
Ian. It sucks.

199. I was born in:
1980

198. I am really:
Out there

197. My phone is:
Black with a colorful screen and lots of buttons. I use it more for web browsing than calling anyone.

196. My eye color is:
dark brown 

195. My shoe size is:
8 1/2

194. My ring size is:
???

193. My height is:
5'8"

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing I know of. 

191. I was born on:
October 29

190. I am annoyed by:
random bugs that get in my room and smack into the lights

189. Last book you read:
Dunno

188. My bed is:
A great place to be

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My inferior body

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Maybe

139. Yourself:
Sometimes

138. Aliens:
Not really

137. Heaven:
Dunno

136. Hell?:
No

135. Ghosts:
Yes

134: Horoscopes:
Just for entertainment purposes

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Depends on the person doing what to me

128. Drunk or High:
Neither

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Hot

123. Summer or winter:
Summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Get what's coming to them

114. Parents:
I like them

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Mom, this morning

102. Kissed Someone:
Don't recall

101. Saw someone:
About an hour ago I guess

100. Cried?
Don't recall

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Don't know

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Angry people

87. The last movie I watched:
Kung Pow

82. What I don't understand is:
Humans

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
The cats

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Spring

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Group work at school

73. Tomorrow:
I will be working.

72. Today:
Is half way done for me

71. This Summer:
Will be full of adventure and suprises!... maybe

70. This Weekend:
The new 24 starts

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Friend... uhh... same friend... same friend again.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me, Myself and I

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Play the social game

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mom

54. First time you had a crush:
When I was about 13 or so.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
No one. 

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
???

51. Right now I am talking to:
No one

50. What is your dream job:
Working in a National park

49. First real job?:
Video Store Clerk

48. Snow is:
Great

47. I have these pets:
Three cats and a turtle

46. I wish:
The world wasn't so damn complicated

44. The person that last made me cry was:
No one

43. Best sound in the world:
The wind

38. Cats or dogs:
Depends

37. Rain:
Is okay

36.Which golden girl would you be
How about none?

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Black jeans

32. My favorite color is:
Orange

31. Last time I cried:
Don't recall

30. My friends are:
Few

29. My computer is:
Doing alright

28. missing?
Warm weather

27. Last person i got mad at?
Don't recall

26. Person you secretly crush:
Shall remain a secret

25. Favorite place:
Cuddled up in my bed

24. Favorite Song:
???

23. Paper or plastic:
Whichever

22. All time favorite movie?
???

20. Favorite scent:
The smell of opening a newly delivered package

19. What color is your hairbrush:
I wish I had a hairbrush

18. Favorite shoes:
My hiking boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
are inconsiderate of others

15. Color of your bedroom:
White... with lots of other various colors from stuff in it.

14. TV channels you watch:
I don't watch TV much. 

13. Best Feature:
Hmm...

12. Worst Habit:
Procrastination

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Combination of food poisoning and IBS. Ear infections ranks close too.

9. Favorite TV Show:
???

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Them hot young actresses.

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
A pumpkin. Though that's not really an animal...

6. Greatest Fear:
Never really living

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They're cuddly and cute and nice to hold, fascinating, mesmerizing... and other things.

3. Who broke your heart:
I don't think about them

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Overcoming a challenge

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
This survey is missing a few questions


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

200. My middle name is:
**** this is a long survey

199. I was born in:
1988

198. I am really:
forgetful

197. My phone is:
okay

196. My eye color is:
grey-blue

195. My shoe size is:
12 but wider than you can get

194. My ring size is:
dunno

193. My height is:
6'3"

192. I am allergic to:
milk slightly

191. I was born on:
march 17

190. I am annoyed by:
my teeth

189. Last book you read:
the world without us

188. My bed is:
thin padding on the floor

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
I'm a guy

179. My favorite Holiday is:
halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
no

140. Fate:
I'm not that smart

139. Yourself:
no

138. Aliens:
no

137. Heaven:
no

136. Hell?:
"People do not go to hell after death. The designers and builders of hell are human beings. The designs and buildings are almost completed. It is becoming difficult to add more hell."

135. Ghosts:
sometimes

134: Horoscopes:
**** no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brown

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
kill

114. Parents:
ruin you

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
few days

102. Kissed Someone:
never

101. Saw someone:
hours

100. Cried?
recently

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
someone I rather like

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
too bad we can't be friends

87. The last movie I watched:
Donnie Darko

82. What I don't understand is:
math and physics

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:


76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
fireplace

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
living alone

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
life

73. Tomorrow:
stressful and too long

72. Today:
uneventful and short

71. This Summer:
****

70. This Weekend:
difficult

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
family

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
doing things

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
mom

54. First time you had a crush:
5th grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
nobody

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
today

51. Right now I am talking to:
myself

50. What is your dream job:
singer/musician

49. First real job?:
taco bell

48. Snow is:
cold and limiting

47. I have these pets:
none

46. I wish:
nothing

44. The person that last made me cry was:
nobody directly

43. Best sound in the world:
thunder

38. Cats or dogs:
cats

37. Rain:
awesome

36.Which golden girl would you be
**** that

35 Myspace or Facebook:
don't care

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
jacket

32. My favorite color is:
black maybe

31. Last time I cried:
recently you tard

30. My friends are:
gone I think

29. My computer is:
poorly built

28. missing?
several people

27. Last person i got mad at?
brother

26. Person you secretly crush:
best not to say

25. Favorite place:
by a river

24. Favorite Song:
From Her to Eternity

23. Paper or plastic:
don't ****ing care

22. All time favorite movie?
A Bittersweet Life

20. Favorite scent:
certain people

19. What color is your hairbrush:
blue with ****ing sparkles or something

18. Favorite shoes:
I hate shoes

17. I lose all respect for people who:
are bigots

15. Color of your bedroom:
messy brown-grey

14. TV channels you watch:
IFC

13. Best Feature:
I'm creepy

12. Worst Habit:
slouching

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
bit of an ulcer
mental- knowing I'd be separated from someone forever

9. Favorite TV Show:
Henry Rollins Show

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Nick Cave?

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
don't care

6. Greatest Fear:
nothing changing

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
they aren't ugly as **** and bigoted and offensive and grotesque and impossible to relate to

3. Who broke your heart:
me

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
the world

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
lack of time


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

That's too many things to answer.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

200. My middle name is:
Lynn

199. I was born in:
1986

198. I am really:
creative 

197. My phone is:
hardly never used lol 

196. My eye color is:
greeny blue 

195. My shoe size is:
8 or 9 

194. My ring size is:
dunno 

193. My height is:
5'8 

192. I am allergic to:
nothing 

191. I was born on:
8th August 

190. I am annoyed by:
my nose 

189. Last book you read:
One of my cross stitch magazines 

188. My bed is:
lovely with a new duvet cover  

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
being thin 

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas 

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
kinda

139. Yourself:
no 

138. Aliens:
yeah

137. Heaven:
yes 

136. Hell?:
no 

135. Ghosts:
kinda 

134: Horoscopes:
nope 

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs 

128. Drunk or High:
high 

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
i have red hair, so i'll say red  

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes 

124. Hot or cold?
hot 

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
day

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think about:::

115. Back stabbers:
bad

114. Parents:
mine are lovely  

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
my mum today 

102. Kissed Someone:
dunno 

101. Saw someone:
does my parents count lol 

100. Cried?
Dunno 

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
dunno 

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
my dad

87. The last movie I watched:
Australia 

82. What I don't understand is:
lots of stuff 

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
dunno 

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my mum and dad 

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
my cousin coming tomorrow 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
how i am going to entertain him for like 4 or 3 days 

73. Tomorrow:
is when my cousin is coming

72. Today:
is just a boring day 

71. This Summer:
I am going to Australia 

70. This Weekend:
I dunno 

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
mum, dad 

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
my mum

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
talk to strangers 

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
nope 

55. The first person I talked to today was?
my dad

54. First time you had a crush:
when i was about 12

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself 

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
dunno 

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one, but a minutue ago i was talking to my mum

50. What is your dream job:
kennel worker 

49. First real job?:
warehouse assistant 

48. Snow is:
pretty but dangerous 

47. I have these pets:
Cookie, Maisey my guinea pigs and Honey my hamster

46. I wish:
I wish i had a job

44. The person that last made me cry was:
dunno

43. Best sound in the world:
dunno 

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs 

37. Rain:
makes me all soaked through!

36.Which golden girl would you be
dunno 

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
chinese 

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
my jeans 

32. My favorite color is:
green and purple 

31. Last time I cried:
dunno 

30. My friends are:
only online 

29. My computer is:
great. I love my laptop 

28. missing?
my pets who have died 

27. Last person i got mad at?
my mum 

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one 

25. Favorite place:
Scotland 

24. Favorite Song:
Greatest day' by Take that 

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper 

22. All time favorite movie?
Harry Potter 

20. Favorite scent:
Coconut 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
a very dark red 

18. Favorite shoes:
pumps 

17. I lose all respect for people who:
ignore me 

15. Color of your bedroom:
purple. 

14. TV channels you watch:
BBC One, ITV, BBC THREE 

13. Best Feature:
I like my hair 

12. Worst Habit:
biting my nails 

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
dunno 

9. Favorite TV Show:
Little Britain 

8. My favorite celebrity is:
James McAvoy 

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
My stuffed cow 

6. Greatest Fear:
losing my mum and dad, driving, getting ill 

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
their eyes, arms 

3. Who broke your heart:
dunno 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
making myself look beautiful with make up lol 

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
How i am going to entertain my cousin LOL


----------



## Mathilda (Dec 30, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> 46. I wish:
> To not answer pointless surveys.


ditto


----------



## getupandgo (Jan 19, 2009)

I love doing these things, even though nobody reads them 

200. My middle name is:
Penelope

199. I was born in:
1986

198. I am really:
fruit

197. My phone is:
off the hook

196. My eye color is:
boring

195. My shoe size is:
small

194. My ring size is:
?

193. My height is:
short

192. I am allergic to:
bananas

191. I was born on:
a cold winter's night

190. I am annoyed by:
hot weather

189. Last book you read:
memory, kj parker

188. My bed is:
comfy

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
my tendency to procrastinate to an absurd extent

179. My favorite Holiday is:
one I don't have to spend with extended family

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
nah

141. Luck:
it's possible

140. Fate:
not really

139. Yourself:
yeah

138. Aliens:
insufficient data!

137. Heaven:
mm, no

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
I read them for fun but don't really believe in them. But then again some of them are surprisingly accurate..

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
high~ naturally

127. Phone or Online:
depends on who I'm talking to. usually phone

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black, the color of night

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
lukewarm

123. Summer or winter:
winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
choco

120. Night or Day:
both

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
curly

:::Here's What I Think about:::

115. Back stabbers:
I haven't really ever had someone backstab me so I'm not sure what to think of them. Right now it's a little hard to believe someone would deliberately hurt me, but I guess that's a little naive.

114. Parents:
not all made equal!~

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
a day or so

102. Kissed Someone:
yesterday

101. Saw someone:
couple of hours

100. Cried?
a week, maybe 2

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
my sister!

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
my sis

87. The last movie I watched:
simpsons movie

82. What I don't understand is:
what I don't understand could fill up the floor space of every library on earth..lol

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
a blank stare. frustrating!

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
the comfort of not having to pay bills

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
getting a new job

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
the anxiety in looking for a new job

73. Tomorrow:
will be a good day, I hope

72. Today:
was great

71. This Summer:
I grew lychee plants

70. This Weekend:
will be a good one to watch a new movie probably

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
parents, sister

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
overcome inertia

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
can't remember

54. First time you had a crush:
when I was 10

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
a little while ago on this messageboard!

51. Right now I am talking to:
myself?

50. What is your dream job:
astronaut to mars. or dreamworks artist, whatever 

49. First real job?:
fast food

48. Snow is:
pretty looking

47. I have these pets:
cat

46. I wish:
for the faith we all need

44. The person that last made me cry was:
i'd rather not say

43. Best sound in the world:
laughter

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs. but really both

37. Rain:
is great to get frisky in 

36.Which golden girl would you be
blanche, little show off

35 Myspace or Facebook:
none

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
both are delicious

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
probably my shoes. can't go anywhere without a good comfy pair of shoes

32. My favorite color is:
ocean blue

31. Last time I cried:
don't remember

30. My friends are:
wonderfully kind people

29. My computer is:
great, super fast

28. missing?
my senses haha

27. Last person i got mad at?
myself for losing control

26. Person you secretly crush:
that would be telling 

25. Favorite place:
hard to choose a fav

24. Favorite Song:
right now, up all night by matt willis

23. Paper or plastic:
plastic, an improvement on nature

22. All time favorite movie?
fight club was pretty cool. but I have a number of favorites.

20. Favorite scent:
jasmine perfume

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black

18. Favorite shoes:
mine

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lose respect for themselves

15. Color of your bedroom:
brown(yeah I know)

14. TV channels you watch:
any and all, depending on the time

13. Best Feature:
on me? probably my eyes. 

12. Worst Habit:
complaining

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
burn to the arm. ouch.

9. Favorite TV Show:
the tudors right now

8. My favorite celebrity is:
a little known one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
a toy rabbit with its stuffing coming out

6. Greatest Fear:
running out of time to do all the things I want to do, letting anxiety ruin my life

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
sensualness
a sense of humor, especially about themselves
a lot more 

3. Who broke your heart:
myself, really. I break away too soon.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
opportunity

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
how tired I am and how I should probably be asleep right now, and all the things I have to get up early to do tomorrow.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
Hacer

199. I was born in:
1992

198. I am really:
lazy!

197. My phone is:
dead.

196. My eye color is:
dark brown.

195. My shoe size is:
5-5.5

194. My ring size is:
i dunno.

193. My height is:
5'.

192. I am allergic to:
stuff.

191. I was born on:
the sixth of october

190. I am annoyed by:
ignorance

189. Last book you read:
i dunno

188. My bed is:
messy!

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
my procrastinatin' skillz

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloween<333

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
maybe

141. Luck:
maybe

140. Fate:
maybe

139. Yourself:
yup

138. Aliens:
yessss

137. Heaven:
yes

136. Hell?:
yes

135. Ghosts:
yes

134: Horoscopes:
sometimes

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
online. i hate talking on the phone!

126. Red heads or Black hair:
i don't have a preference

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
either

124. Hot or cold?
hotttt

123. Summer or winter:
summmer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
both

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
either

:::Here's What I Think about:::

115. Back stabbers:
are a double letter.

114. Parents:
should be loving

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
sometime today

102. Kissed Someone:
nada

101. Saw someone:
hours ago

100. Cried?
days ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
a person. not sure who though tbh

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
my dad

87. The last movie I watched:
rocky horror

82. What I don't understand is:
why so many people are greedy

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
no response!

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my bed

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
moving

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
cleaning my room

73. Tomorrow:
a realtor is gonna check the house

72. Today:
I finished summer school

71. This Summer:
i went to summer school

70. This Weekend:
will hopefully not suck

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
parents and dylan i guess

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
overcome procrastination

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
nope

55. The first person I talked to today was?
the padre

54. First time you had a crush:
when I was like 5 or 6.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
not too long ago

51. Right now I am talking to:
nobody

50. What is your dream job:
actor, comedian, talkshow host, writer, model, music vid director/producer, philanthropist

49. First real job?:
bum

48. Snow is:
awesome

47. I have these pets:
dust bunnies

46. I wish:
for world peace.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
i dunno

43. Best sound in the world:
laughter

38. Cats or dogs:
both

37. Rain:
i love it

36. Which golden girl would you be
i dunno, maybe Rose haha

35 Myspace or Facebook:
used to be facebook but facebook is annoying now

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
both

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
none

32. My favorite color is:
hotpink, but i like all colors

31. Last time I cried:
i dunno sometime this week

30. My friends are:
my friends

29. My computer is:
my computer

28. missing?
a lot of sleep.

27. Last person i got mad at?
i dunno.

26. Person you secretly crush:
Conan ;] and that Donna chick from that Gibbs commercial

25. Favorite place:
New York City<333333333333

24. Favorite Song:
have none

23. Paper or plastic:
i dunno

22. All time favorite movie?
don't really have a favorite

20. Favorite scent:
no favorite

19. What color is your hairbrush:
purplee

18. Favorite shoes:
i dunno

17. I lose all respect for people who:
don't have respect for others including themselves

15. Color of your bedroom:
pink

14. TV channels you watch:
mostly comedy central, vh1 classic, & tbs

13. Best Feature:
my eyes i guess.

12. Worst Habit:
being lazy

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
emotional

9. Favorite TV Show:
late night with conan o'brien [obviously lol]

8. My favorite celebrity is:
CONAN!! <33333 :]

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
my bunnny alyssa from build-a-bear

6. Greatest Fear:
failure

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
their PENISES. HAHA
sense of humor
attractive
humble
kind
intelligent

3. Who broke your heart:
someone

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
succeeding

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
why i haven't finished my room yet!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Holy crap this thing is long

200. My middle name is:
Lynn

199. I was born in:
1986

198. I am really:
bored

197. My phone is:
next to me

196. My eye color is:
blue/green

195. My shoe size is:
8

194. My ring size is:
uhm...L i think

193. My height is:
5"8

192. I am allergic to:
nothing

191. I was born on:
August 8th

190. I am annoyed by:
alot of stuff, changes everyday 

189. Last book you read:
uhm..forgot

188. My bed is:
single

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
no comment

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
sometimes 

138. Aliens:
no

137. Heaven:
sometimes

136. Hell?:
yeah

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs (depends who the person is)

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
Online


126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red head

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
don't like them

114. Parents:
Mine are nice 

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
uhm...can't remember

102. Kissed Someone:
can't remember

101. Saw someone:
I just saw my family 

100. Cried?
a few days ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
no one 

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
dad and boyfriend

87. The last movie I watched:
uhm...can't remember...oh hang on Annie 

82. What I don't understand is:
alot of stuff 

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
err...dunno

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
dunno

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
my boyfriend coming to visit me 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
uhm...dunno

73. Tomorrow:
is just another day

72. Today:
is boring 

71. This Summer:
is hot lol

70. This Weekend:
I am not doing anything that interesting 

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
no one

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
get a job

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
uhm my mum i think

54. First time you had a crush:
ages ago

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself and my boyfriend

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
boyfriend i think

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one 

50. What is your dream job:
work with animals

49. First real job?:
warehouse associate

48. Snow is:
white and i love making snowmen in it 

47. I have these pets:
one guinea pig 

46. I wish:
uhm...nothing right now 

44. The person that last made me cry was:
myself lol

43. Best sound in the world:
uhm...dunno, not really though about it 

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
ugh, hate it 

36.Which golden girl would you be
err what? lol

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
lingerine

32. My favorite color is:
green

31. Last time I cried:
already answered that 

30. My friends are:
online friends lol

29. My computer is:
a laptop and i can't do without it 

28. missing?
uhm....my boyfriend 

27. Last person i got mad at?
my mum i think 

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one 

25. Favorite place:
Scotland/Cornwall

24. Favorite Song:
don't really have one 

23. Paper or plastic:
plastic

22. All time favorite movie?
uhm...the harry potter films lol

20. Favorite scent:
coconut and vanilla

19. What color is your hairbrush:
maroon typed colour 

18. Favorite shoes:
canva shoes 

17. I lose all respect for people who:
uhm...dunno

15. Color of your bedroom:
teal and cream

14. TV channels you watch:
good ones 

13. Best Feature:
my eyes

12. Worst Habit:
getting paranoid, jumping to conclusions

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
can't remember 

9. Favorite TV Show:
don't have one 

8. My favorite celebrity is:
don't have one 

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I love all my stuffed animals equally 

6. Greatest Fear:
dying alone, losing loved ones

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
eyes, arms, caring, funny 

3. Who broke your heart:
no one 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
my boyfriend 

1. One thing that you're thinking about: 
eating my lunch after i've taken this survey


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Nicole
199. I was born in:
1998
198. I am really:
insane
197. My phone is:
charging
196. My eye color is:
pale blue
195. My shoe size is:
10 -.-
194. My ring size is:
idk
193. My height is:
5'7
192. I am allergic to:
lemons,i think
191. I was born on:
january 6
190. I am annoyed by:
people
189. Last book you read:
Maria+Holic
188. My bed is:
smelly
187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Face
179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloween
:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::
142. Love at first sight:
no
141. Luck:
yes
140. Fate:
no
139. Yourself:
no
138. Aliens:
yes
137. Heaven:
no
136. Hell?:
no
135. Ghosts:
no
134: Horoscopes:
sort of
:::Which is Better?:::
129. Hugs or Kisses:
neither
128. Drunk or High:
high
127. Phone or Online:
online.
126. Red heads or Black hair:
black
125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunettes
124. Hot or cold?
cold
123. Summer or winter:
winter 
121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate
120. Night or Day:
night
119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 
118. Curly or Straight hair:
curly
:::Here's What I Think About:::
115. Back stabbers:
kill
114. Parents:
annoying
:::Last time I:::
103. Hugged someone:
dont even know
102. Kissed Someone:
never
101. Saw someone:
now.
100. Cried?
a couple of days ago
90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
a girl named cassie
89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Boston
87. The last movie I watched:
can't remember
82. What I don't understand is:
society
80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Dunno
76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my ipod touch
75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
nothing
74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
presenting my project
73. Tomorrow:
another day of sorrow
72. Today:
was crappy
71. This Summer:
I don't know
70. This Weekend:
I don't know
67. Last 3 People who called for me:
dad,mom
62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me
60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Live
59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no
55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mom
54. First time you had a crush:
A year ago
53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself
52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
?
51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 
50. What is your dream job:
Artist
49. First real job?:
none
48. Snow is:
pretty.
47. I have these pets:
2 cats
46. I wish:
I was happy
44. The person that last made me cry was:
society
43. Best sound in the world:
music
38. Cats or dogs:
cats
37. Rain:
tastes yucky
36.Which golden girl would you be
I don't know who's who or the names
35 Myspace or Facebook:
idk
34. Mexican food or Chinese?
chinese
33. My favorite piece of clothing:
bras
32. My favorite color is:
black, green, purple
31. Last time I cried:
couple days ago
30. My friends are:
what friends?
29. My computer is:
piece of slow crap
28. missing?
myself
27. Last person i got mad at?
myself
26. Person you secretly crush:
Double D from Ed, Edd n Eddy
25. Favorite place:
idk
24. Favorite Song:
Psycho by SOAD
23. Paper or plastic:
whatever
22. All time favorite movie?
2012
20. Favorite scent:
Pomegrantes
19. What color is your hairbrush:
Grey and black
18. Favorite shoes:
idk
17. I lose all respect for people who:
are shallow
15. Color of your bedroom:
pink and white -.-
14. TV channels you watch:
alot
13. Best Feature:
Probably my glasses
12. Worst Habit:
biting my fingers, procastnaing 
11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
feeling rejected and suicidal
9. Favorite TV Show:
Ed, Edd n Eddy
8. My favorite celebrity is:
Lady Gaga
7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
idk
6. Greatest Fear:
bugs, being murdered, being rejected
4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
nothing 
3. Who broke your heart:
Him
2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Sniffing rubbing alcohol
1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I need to start now


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
don't have one

199. I was born in:
1991

198. I am really:
crazy

197. My phone is:
a mirror

196. My eye color is:
hazel

195. My shoe size is:
12

194. My ring size is:
10

193. My height is:
6'1"

192. I am allergic to:
kryptonite

191. I was born on:
in the summer.

190. I am annoyed by:
stupid people

189. Last book you read:
my bible

188. My bed is:
a pillowtop

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
lack of motivation

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
yes

141. Luck:
no

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
yes

138. Aliens:
no

137. Heaven:
yes

136. Hell?:
yes

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
depends

128. Drunk or High:
neither

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
both

125. Blonds or Brunettes
blonds

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
will be sorry

114. Parents:
best ever

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
a month ago

102. Kissed Someone:
a few months ago

101. Saw someone:
at lunch

100. Cried?
5 1/2 years ago at a funeral

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
my cousin

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Adam Sandler

87. The last movie I watched:
dont remeber probably had adam sandler in it though

82. What I don't understand is:
a lot of things

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Maybe

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my dog

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
traveling

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
getting a job

73. Tomorrow:
Sunday

72. Today:
Saturday

71. This Summer:
When I going traveling 

70. This Weekend:
has been boring

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
brother, dad, and my neighbor

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
my brother

54. First time you had a crush:
years ago

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
yesterday

51. Right now I am talking to:
myself

50. What is your dream job:
basketball player

49. First real job?:
car sales

48. Snow is:
cool

47. I have these pets:
dog

46. I wish:
I would feel better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
no body makes me cry

43. Best sound in the world:
dance beats

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
is fun to play in

36.Which golden girl would you be
WTF??

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
japanese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
my fedora

32. My favorite color is:
orange

31. Last time I cried:
5 1/2 years ago

30. My friends are:
no where to be found

29. My computer is:
awesome

28. missing?
out on life

27. Last person i got mad at?
my dad

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one

25. Favorite place:
tennesse

24. Favorite Song:
higher by taio cruz

23. Paper or plastic:
dont care

22. All time favorite movie?
happy gilmore

20. Favorite scent:
dunno

19. What color is your hairbrush:
red

18. Favorite shoes:
camo boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
use people

15. Color of your bedroom:
Wood

14. TV channels you watch:
404 dance/electronica music 24/7

13. Best Feature:
all of them lol

12. Worst Habit:
procastinating

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
dislocated knee cap

9. Favorite TV Show:
family guy

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Evangeline Lilly

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
dunno

6. Greatest Fear:
getting older, change, losing my family

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
a lot.

3. Who broke your heart:
who cares.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
night time

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
how bored i am.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*Because I honestly have no life and nothing better to do.*

200. My middle name is:
*Not saying.*

199. I was born in:
*1990.*

198. I am really:
*Anxious.*

197. My phone is:
*Laying on the dining room table.*

196. My eye color is:
*Brown.*

195. My shoe size is:
*Depends...7-71/2 usually.*

194. My ring size is:
*I don't know.*

193. My height is:
*5'2*

192. I am allergic to:
*Pollen. :mum*
*I dread spring.*

191. I was born on:
*A November afternoon.*

190. I am annoyed by:
*People.*

189. Last book you read:
*I don't know...but I am reading "The Confession" and "Scar Tissue" Yeah...two books..*

188. My bed is:
*Comfortable.*

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
*My anxiety.*

179. My favorite Holiday is:
*Thanksgiving.*

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
*Not really. *

141. Luck:
*Maybe.*

140. Fate:
*Maybe.*

139. Yourself:
*Sometimes.*

138. Aliens:
*No..."The 4th Kind" scared the **** out of me though. I thought it was real at first. :um*

137. Heaven:
*Not really.*

136. Hell?:
*Not really.*

135. Ghosts:
*I believe in spirits and energy.*

134: Horoscopes:
*No, but I still read them and have hope. :roll*

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
*Both are nice.*

128. Drunk or High:
*I'd rather be high.*

127. Phone or Online:
*Online. I don't like talking on the phone. It's way too awkward.*

126. Red heads or Black hair:
*Both.*

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
*Both.*

124. Hot or cold?
*I'd rather be hot.*

123. Summer or winter:
*Summer.*

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
*Vanilla.*

120. Night or Day:
*Night.*

119. Oranges or Apples:
*I don't really like either...but I like things made from them like orange juice, apple juice, apple cider, apple pie...*

118. Curly or Straight hair:
*My hair is naturally curly..but I kinda straighten it..*

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
:mum

114. Parents:
*<3*

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
*I don't know.*

102. Kissed Someone:
*February.*

101. Saw someone:
*Today.*

100. Cried?
*A little last night...*

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
*Myself.*

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
*It doesn't take much to make me laugh.*

87. The last movie I watched:
*Dodgeball.*

82. What I don't understand is:
*Men.*

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
*Anything that doesn't answer my question is unsatisfying. *

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
*My bed.*

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
*There's something to look forward to? *:haha

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
*Intro to Communications. :door*

73. Tomorrow:
*Will be the same as today.*

72. Today:
*Is going by fast.*

71. This Summer:
*Is far away.*

70. This Weekend:
*Is over.*

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
*Insurance company with a "reminder" I didn't pick up or call back. *
*The pharmacy telling me to come pick up my drugs*
*Lady calling to set up an interview for a job I didn't end up getting. *

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
*Umm...*

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
*Let go.*

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
*Nope.*

55. The first person I talked to today was?
*Dad.*

54. First time you had a crush:
*Kindergarten or 1st grade.*

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
*Dad...he fricken knows everything...or atleast so he thinks. *

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
*I don't know....maybe yesterday.*

51. Right now I am talking to:
*No one.*

50. What is your dream job:
*I don't have one. I'd love to just hide in my room all day. *

49. First real job?:
*Never had one.*

48. Snow is:
*Painful to shovel.*

47. I have these pets:
*Dog.*

46. I wish:
*Things were different.*

44. The person that last made me cry was:
*I don't know....myself?*

43. Best sound in the world:
*A Day to Remember blasting through speakers.*

38. Cats or dogs:
*Both.*

37. Rain:
*Is peaceful.*

36.Which golden girl would you be
*lol...the mom.*

35 Myspace or Facebook:
*Facebook.*

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
*Mexican.*

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
*A hoodie.*

32. My favorite color is:
*blue/red*

31. Last time I cried:
*A little last night. But...last time I cried hard was New Years Eve...I think.*

30. My friends are:
*in my head.*

29. My computer is:
*My life...next to music.*

28. missing?
*My mom.*

27. Last person i got mad at?
*I don't really get mad. I get even. *

26. Person you secretly crush:
**

25. Favorite place:
*My room.*

24. Favorite Song:
*It's impossible to pick one. *

23. Paper or plastic:
*Plastic.*

22. All time favorite movie?
*Stand By Me*

20. Favorite scent:
*I don't know.*

19. What color is your hairbrush:
*I don't use a brush...*

18. Favorite shoes:
*Converse <3*

17. I lose all respect for people who:
*Lie to me*

15. Color of your bedroom:
*My walls are light yellow, but they're mostly covered with picture, lyrics and quotes and my carpet is...I don't know what color it is. lol*

14. TV channels you watch:
*TLC, FOX, travel channel, a&e...*

13. Best Feature:
:stu

12. Worst Habit:
*I don't know. *

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
*when I realized my mom was dying.*

9. Favorite TV Show:
*Lie to Me, Family Guy, Hells Kitchen, Untold Stories of the ER...and whatever catches my eye or attention. *

8. My favorite celebrity is:
*Adam Sandler.*

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
*Sock Monkey and teddy bear.*

6. Greatest Fear:
*Death.*

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
*I don't know.*

3. Who broke your heart:
*My ex "boyfriend" last year.*

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
*Music.*

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
*School...him...life...the storm that may be coming. A lot of ****.*

All these surveys seem to be missing questions....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
...

199. I was born in:
1991

198. I am really:
shy

197. My phone is:
rarely used

196. My eye color is:
blue

195. My shoe size is:
6

194. My ring size is:
???

193. My height is:
5'

192. I am allergic to:
nothing

191. I was born on:
May 3rd

190. I am annoyed by:
loud people

189. Last book you read:
???

188. My bed is:
comfy

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
my anxiety

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
not really

140. Fate:
eh

139. Yourself:
not really

138. Aliens:
no

137. Heaven:
...

136. Hell?:
on earth

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
depends

128. Drunk or High:
neither

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
as in??

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Hate them

114. Parents:
Love, but can't stand sometimes

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
idk

102. Kissed Someone:
never

101. Saw someone:
???

100. Cried?
last night 

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
I don't know any

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
I don't know

87. The last movie I watched:
Flipped

82. What I don't understand is:
the meaning of life

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
idk

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
family

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
moving on with my life

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
all the hard work to get there

73. Tomorrow:
is just another day

72. Today:
sucked

71. This Summer:
will be hot?

70. This Weekend:
is over

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
no one

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
idk

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
talk

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
no one

54. First time you had a crush:
I dunno

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
i dunno

51. Right now I am talking to:
myself 

50. What is your dream job:
wish I knew

49. First real job?:
never had one

48. Snow is:
cold

47. I have these pets:
3 cats

46. I wish:
I would get over SA

44. The person that last made me cry was:
...

43. Best sound in the world:
you win!!!

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats

37. Rain:
go away

36.Which golden girl would you be
Sophia of course!! :b

35 Myspace or Facebook:
neither 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
neither

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
shoes

32. My favorite color is:
pink, purple, blue

31. Last time I cried:
yesterday

30. My friends are:
non-existent (except online)

29. My computer is:
my life :/

28. missing?
social life

27. Last person i got mad at?
my sister

26. Person you secretly crush:
...

25. Favorite place:
anywhere warm

24. Favorite Song:
I can't choose just one

23. Paper or plastic:
both

22. All time favorite movie?
I can't choose just one

20. Favorite scent:
vanilla

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black

18. Favorite shoes:
boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
back-stab 

15. Color of your bedroom:
white

14. TV channels you watch:
mtv and tlc

13. Best Feature:
none of them

12. Worst Habit:
isolating myself

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
i dunno

9. Favorite TV Show:
i dunno

8. My favorite celebrity is:
I don't care about celebrities

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I don't have stuffed animals

6. Greatest Fear:
Embarrassment, Rejection, Failure

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
It's the opposite??

3. Who broke your heart:
No one

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
sleeping

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I wonder how many times I answered with "I don't know"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


> 9. Favorite TV Show:
> conan, the office


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

200. My middle name is:
Michael

199. I was born in: 
1985

198. I am really: 
unique

197. My phone is: 
i phone 3GS

196. My eye color is: 
blue

195. My shoe size is: 
12

194. My ring size is: 
dont know

193. My height is: 
6'3"

192. I am allergic to: 
nothing

191. I was born on: 
november 12

190. I am annoyed by: 
noisy people at night

189. Last book you read: 
dunno

188. My bed is: 
too small for me

187: One thing you hate about yourself: 
body

179. My favorite Holiday is: 
Easter

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In::: 

142. Love at first sight: 
yes

141. Luck: 
yes

140. Fate: 
yes

139. Yourself: 
sometimes

138. Aliens: 
no

137. Heaven: 
yes

136. Hell?: 
yes

135. Ghosts: 
yes

134: Horoscopes: 
yes

:::Which is Better?::: 

129. Hugs or Kisses: 
hugs

128. Drunk or High: 
I have never been either, but i'd guess high

127. Phone or Online: 
phone

126. Red heads or Black hair: 
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes: 
brunettes

124. Hot or cold? 
hot

123. Summer or winter: 
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla: 
chocolate

120. Night or Day: 
day

119. Oranges or Apples: 
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair: 
straight

:::Here's What I Think About :::

115. Back stabbers: 
cant trust them

114. Parents: 
mixed emotions

:::Last time I::: 

103. Hugged someone: 
about a month ago

102. Kissed Someone: 
about a month ago

101. Saw someone: 
hours ago

100. Cried? 
months ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know: 
nobody in person, only on tv

89. Who makes you laugh the most: 
random people

87. The last movie I watched: 
Puppet Master

82. What I don't understand is: 
Math

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was: 
just because....

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is: 
Probably not much

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most: 
Moving out eventually

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is: 
the unknown

73. Tomorrow: 
is another day

72. Today: 
was an ordinary day

71. This Summer: 
Is going to be great

70. This Weekend: 
was boring overall

67. Last 3 People who called for me: 
nobody,nobody, and nobody

62. The person who knows the most about me is: 
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is? 
get a job

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket: 
no

55. The first person I talked to today was? 
my mom

54. First time you had a crush: 
6th grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from: 
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking: 
last week and at the same time as me

51. Right now I am talking to: 
nobody

50. What is your dream job: 
acting, or working on a farm. random I know

49. First real job?
being an uncle

48. Snow is: 
cold

47. I have these pets: 
cats

46. I wish: 
I could accomplish important things

44. The person that last made me cry was: 
dont know

43. Best sound in the world: 
silence

38. Cats or dogs: 
both

37. Rain: 
fun to go out in during Summer

36.Which golden girl would you be 
none

35 Myspace or Facebook: 
facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese? 
chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing: 
shorts

32. My favorite color is: 
orange

31. Last time I cried: 
long time ago

30. My friends are: 
never offline

29. My computer is: 
great!

28. missing? 
grandparents

27. Last person i got mad at? 
too many to count

26. Person you secretly crush: 
I wont say

25. Favorite place: 
outside

24. Favorite Song: 
dont have any

23. Paper or plastic: 
paper

22. All time favorite movie? 
Gremlins

20. Favorite scent: 
something sweet

19. What color is your hairbrush: 
a comb, and black

18. Favorite shoes: 
sneakers

17. I lose all respect for people who: 
think their the best

15. Color of your bedroom: 
orange,yellow, and red

14. TV channels you watch: 
animal planet, discovery, sci fi

13. Best Feature: 
my eyes

12. Worst Habit: 
worrying too much

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: 
stomach pain

9. Favorite TV Show: 
the x files

8. My favorite celebrity is: 
cascada

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: 
no favorite

6. Greatest Fear: 
heights

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: 
that their women

3. Who broke your heart: 
many people

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: 
When it's warm and sunny outside

1. One thing that you're thinking about :
I should go to bed


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Elizabeth

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
shy at first then after that I'm nice and open minded

197. My phone is:
an oldschool flip phone

196. My eye color is:
green

195. My shoe size is:
like 5 or 6...yes small feet

194. My ring size is:
dunno

193. My height is:
5'3"

192. I am allergic to:
Abilify I suppose

191. I was born on:
January 16th

190. I am annoyed by:
Flaky people....also my hand feels really cold

189. Last book you read:
I dunno lol

188. My bed is:
Amazing

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Hmm, I put off things a lot that's why I get nothing done heh

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
no

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
I'm trying

138. Aliens:
That would be cool but dunno

137. Heaven:
Sure

136. Hell?:
It can happen

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
I guess a kiss from an attractive guy 

128. Drunk or High:
High

127. Phone or Online:
online. 

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black hair

125. Blonds or Brunettes
Brunette..actually I would say both

124. Hot or cold?
Hmmm if I had to pick hot. Even though I don't like being really hott where all I do is sweat

123. Summer or winter:
Summer. Well I am craving warm weather right now

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Horrible

114. Parents:
Hmmm...they are cool

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Maybe Thanksgiving

102. Kissed Someone:
Hehhh, probably since like May

101. Saw someone:
Today

100. Cried?
Wednesday

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Could be me lol

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Conan is pretty funny...That 70s show people. Phoebie from Friends 

87. The last movie I watched:
Lars and the real girl

82. What I don't understand is:
People that talk to you everyday all the time then just all of a sudden stop.

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
I don't know

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My bed, my cat

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Not really anything

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
My birthday

73. Tomorrow:
Will be boring

72. Today:
Boring too

71. This Summer:
I dunno what is gonna happen

70. This Weekend:
Sitting here in the net and watching tv heh

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Dad, Mom, and i dunno who else

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me and maybe my cat lol

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
be more independent and trying to not depend on others. Growing up. Getting a job

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Myself lol

54. First time you had a crush:
Around in middle school so like 11?

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
I dunno

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
who knows

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one

50. What is your dream job:
Like maybe being a VS model or someone that rescues animals or working in a wildlife type of thing. I want something that I can travel with or go on trips.

49. First real job?:
Hostess lol

48. Snow is:
Awesome

47. I have these pets:
cat,dog

46. I wish:
I would stop putting off stuff and make it a goal for me to go out in public everyday

44. The person that last made me cry was:
It was me

43. Best sound in the world:
When the church bells go off, The birds

38. Cats or dogs:
I like both

37. Rain:
is cool

36.Which golden girl would you be
I dunno, I don't watch it.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Myspace

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Underwear

32. My favorite color is:
Blue

31. Last time I cried:
two or three days ago

30. My friends are:
Invisible...no friends here

29. My computer is:
Like my sweet comforting cave

28. missing?
out on being 21..but oh well

27. Last person i got mad at?
I'm not saying here

26. Person you secretly crush:
Nah no crush

25. Favorite place:
Sylvan Beach, my cave in here, bookstores.

24. Favorite Song:
M83 "Midnight city"

23. Paper or plastic:
who cares

22. All time favorite movie?
I dont really have one

20. Favorite scent:
gasoline, candles, great food being baked, fresh cut grass, 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black and orange 

18. Favorite shoes:
Flip Flops

17. I lose all respect for people who: 
Abuse others, takes advantage of young people

15. Color of your bedroom: 
white

14. TV channels you watch: 
Random stations, TBS, Travel Channel, animal planet, ID, Nick at nite, VH1. Yea anything if there is something good on it.

13. Best Feature: 
Hair I guess

12. Worst Habit: 
Putting off stuff, biting my nails

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: 
stomach pain

9. Favorite TV Show: 
Friends, That 70s show

8. My favorite celebrity is: 
Mila Kunis

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: 
none now

6. Greatest Fear: 
Being an adult, 

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: 
they are cool and I dunno the arms maybe

3. Who broke your heart: 
No one

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: 
Being relaxed and having Euphoria 

1. One thing that you're thinking about :
Not really anything


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Don't have one

199. I was born in:
1997

198. I am really:
Odd

197. My phone is:
Nonexistent

196. My eye color is:
Brown

195. My shoe size is:
8

194. My ring size is:
I don't know

193. My height is:
Around 5'6''

192. I am allergic to:
I don't know

191. I was born on:
April 20th

190. I am annoyed by:
Annoying people

189. Last book you read:
Watchmen

188. My bed is:
Average

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
I'm too skinny

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Yes

139. Yourself:
Maybe

138. Aliens:
Yes

137. Heaven:
Yes

136. Hell?:
Yes

135. Ghosts:
Yes

134: Horoscopes:
Sometimes

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs

128. Drunk or High:
Drunk 

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black Hair

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Should die in the gutters

114. Parents:
Meh

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Don't remember

102. Kissed Someone:
Don't remember

101. Saw someone:
5 Minutes ago

100. Cried?
Sorta about 4 months ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know?
No one

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Daniel Tosh

87. The last movie I watched:
Green Lantern

82. What I don't understand is:
Why people need to be loud

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Yeah..

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My room

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Winter break

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
School

73. Tomorrow:
Will happen in about 9 hours

72. Today:
Is cold

71. This Summer:
Was boring

70. This Weekend:
Just started

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
No one

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Some random stranger on the internet

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Go on a killing spree and get away with it

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My mom

54. First time you had a crush:
4th grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
I can hide things from everyone

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
2 weeks ago

51. Right now I am talking to:
No one

50. What is your dream job:
Zoologist 

49. First real job?:
None

48. Snow is:
Awesome

47. I have these pets:
None

46. I wish:
I had superpowers

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Myself

43. Best sound in the world:
The Offspring

38. Cats or dogs:
Dogs

37. Rain:
Is awesome

36.Which golden girl would you be:
I don't know who they are

35 Myspace or Facebook:
None

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Shoes

32. My favorite color is:
Blue

31. Last time I cried:
About four months ago sorta

30. My friends are:
Nonexistent

29. My computer is:
Crap compared to today's

28. missing?
No?

27. Last person i got mad at?
My brother

26. Person you secretly crush:
This one guy

25. Favorite place:
My room

24. Favorite Song:
I Choose - The Offspring

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
X-Men 2

20. Favorite scent:
Hot Cheetos

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Don't use one

18. Favorite shoes:
Converse

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are prejudiced

15. Color of your bedroom:
White

14. TV channels you watch:
Comedy Central, CBS, local channels, occasionally Cartoon Network

13. Best Feature:
Good memory 

12. Worst Habit:
Tapping of foot, fingers, pencils etc.

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
I fell off my bike going downhill into concrete

9. Favorite TV Show:
Criminal Minds

8. My favorite celebrity is:
None

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
A monkey

6. Greatest Fear:
Crickets/grasshoppers/katydids

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They can be with guys and be "normal"

3. Who broke your heart:
No one

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Compliments

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Screw triangles and proofs


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
John.

199. I was born in:
1993.

198. I am really:
Broken.

197. My phone is:
Missing.

196. My eye color is:
Alternates between lightish blue, darker blue, and greenish.

195. My shoe size is:
10 or so.

194. My ring size is:
No idea.

193. My height is:
6'0 or so.

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing I know of.

191. I was born on:
December 6.

190. I am annoyed by:
My life and my problems.

189. Last book you read:
Obermann.

188. My bed is:
Really small and...the environment is dark, boring and depressing.

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Everything.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Easter.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Not sure.

141. Luck:
Yes.

140. Fate:
Not sure.

139. Yourself:
No.

138. Aliens:
Not sure.

137. Heaven:
We can't know.

136. Hell

We can't know.

135. Ghosts:
Not sure.

134: Horoscopes:
Not sure.

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Kisses.

128. Drunk or High:
Never been high, so drunk.

127. Phone or Online:
Phone is better, but using it is horrifying, so online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black.

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes.

124. Hot or cold?
Cold.

123. Summer or winter:
Winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate.

120. Night or Day:
Hmm dunno.

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples.

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight (I have curly though *shakes fist at who or whatever created me*

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Tis life, people always have their reasons. It's obviously not good, but yeah, it's life.

114. Parents:
Love my parents.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
A week or so ago.

102. Kissed Someone:
A week or so ago.

101. Saw someone:
12 hours ago or so.

100. Cried?
Not sure...i'm out of tears these days.

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Me.

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Arj Barker.

87. The last movie I watched:
The Pink Panther 2

82. What I don't understand is:
Why i'm still alive.

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
I don't love you that much.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Just everything I guess.

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Having a life.

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Waking up after I fall asleep shortly.

73. Tomorrow:
I will try to get things done.

72. Today:
Sucked.

71. This Summer:
Has started off poorly.

70. This Weekend:
Was boring.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Not sure. My phone is missing.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Georgia.

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Live.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No.

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Georgia.

54. First time you had a crush:
I was 7 or 8 I think. Her name was Kerryn...But I can't be sure. 


53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Myself.

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
No idea.

51. Right now I am talking to:
Ashley.

50. What is your dream job:
Not sure. A job doesn't mean much to me, rather the person does.

49. First real job?:
None.

48. Snow is:
Never present in Australia.

47. I have these pets:
A cat, named Puss.

46. I wish:
I would get better, or perhaps die.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Chloe.

43. Best sound in the world:
The sound of a woman moaning ;D

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats.

37. Rain:
Is romantic.

36.Which golden girl would you be
No idea.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Myspace.

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese.

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
None.

32. My favorite color is:
No idea... red I guess.

31. Last time I cried:
Can't remember.

30. My friends are:
Only have one true friend, and I love her dearly.

29. My computer is:
My life currently.

28. missing?
Her.

27. Last person i got mad at?
Myself.

26. Person you secretly crush:
No one.

25. Favorite place:
The concert hall.

24. Favorite Song:
Not sure.

23. Paper or plastic:
Plastic.

22. All time favorite movie?
Hmm....I have no idea.

20. Favorite scent:
Rain.

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Blue.

18. Favorite shoes:
Idk.

17. I lose all respect for people who:
I don't think there's anything.

15. Color of your bedroom:
Blue...Most boring room ever.

14. TV channels you watch:
Mainly comedy, fox8 and ESPN these days.

13. Best Feature:
Not sure.

12. Worst Habit:
Failing at life.

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
When my ex left.

9. Favorite TV Show:
South Park.

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Idk.

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
No idea.

6. Greatest Fear:
Not living. Not getting the life I desire.

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Everything. What's not to like?

3. Who broke your heart:
A couple of people. One a few months ago, one a couple weeks ago.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Being with her.

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Her. Jealousy.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh good, a distraction.

200. My middle name is:
one

199. I was born in:
1977

198. I am really:
mussed up

197. My phone is:
just a phone

196. My eye color is:
blue 

195. My shoe size is:
can't remember

194. My ring size is:
no idea

193. My height is:
short

192. I am allergic to:
pollen and dust mite feces

191. I was born on:
October

190. I am annoyed by:
everything

189. Last book you read:
Thinking In Pictures

188. My bed is:
red

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
meltdowns

179. My favorite Holiday is:
bank holidays

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
yes

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
sort of

139. Yourself:
somewhat

138. Aliens:
yes

137. Heaven:
on Earth

136. Hell?:
on Earth

135. Ghosts:
only skeletons in the closet

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
kissies

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
red

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
blonde

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
vanilla

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
curly

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
sick

114. Parents:
okay

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
this evening

102. Kissed Someone:
got kissed today - didn't reciprocate

101. Saw someone:
now

100. Cried?
this evening

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
no one

87. The last movie I watched:
knowing

82. What I don't understand is:
people and my brain

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
no you're not

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
already did

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
doing more research

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
dying

73. Tomorrow:
is when I might feel better

72. Today:
was good then bad

71. This Summer:
I don't know

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Mary

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
many things

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mary

54. First time you had a crush:
childhood

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
this week

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one

50. What is your dream job:
researcher

49. First real job?:
course tutor

48. Snow is:
dangerous

47. I have these pets:
hates

46. I wish:
I would get better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Mary

43. Best sound in the world:
music

38. Cats or dogs:
cats

37. Rain:
makes everything soggy

36.Which golden girl would you be
I don't know who's who or the names

35 Myspace or Facebook:
none

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
hoodie

32. My favorite color is:
black


30. My friends are:
more than friends

29. My computer is:
XPS M1500

28. missing?
my lover

27. Last person i got mad at?
Mary

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one secretly

25. Favorite place:
bed

24. Favorite Song:
varies

23. Paper or plastic:
paper

22. All time favorite movie?
none

20. Favorite scent:
forest or fresh ink

19. What color is your hairbrush:
none

18. Favorite shoes:
trainers

17. I lose all respect for people who:
set out to harm

15. Color of your bedroom:
white

14. TV channels you watch:
only those Mary watches

13. Best Feature:
feet

12. Worst Habit:
beating self up

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
physical- surgery
mental- terror

9. Favorite TV Show:
varies

8. My favorite celebrity is:
none

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
all

6. Greatest Fear:
terminal illness or severe dismemberment

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
dunno

3. Who broke your heart:
secret

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
achievement

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I'm screwed


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
Michael

199. I was born in:
1988

198. I am really:
sleep deprived, but not yet tired.

197. My phone is:
Turned off

196. My eye color is:
green

195. My shoe size is:
12

194. My ring size is:
huh

193. My height is:
6'2

192. I am allergic to:
Freshly cut grass

191. I was born on:
Dec 14th

190. I am annoyed by:
Sitcoms with fake laughter between basically every line of dialogue.

189. Last book you read:
The Bell Jar. Right now I'm reading 3 different short story collections

188. My bed is:
Perpetually unmade

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
I'm an ***

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Xmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
ya win some ya lose some

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
Sometimes

138. Aliens:
It's possible

137. Heaven:
yuck

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
can't I have both? :cry

128. Drunk or High:
High

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
can't I have both? :cry

125. Blonds or Brunettes
Brunette but I'm not fussy

124. Hot or cold?
cold. Heat makes me lethargic

123. Summer or winter:
Winter. I think rain is purty

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

_the numbers are all funny omg observant_

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
My spider sense is tingling

114. Parents:
are people too

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Weirdos at work decided to do a group hug, it was awkward, for me.

102. Kissed Someone:
my breath smelt like stale beer

101. Saw someone:
Today

100. Cried?
A couple months ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Perhaps my sister :duck

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
I laugh a lot... so me I guess

87. The last movie I watched:
Raging Bull

82. What I don't understand is:
Why noone likes me :cry

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Maybe next weekend.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
my cat, my stereo, my music gear

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Winning the lottery

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
My next job probably

73. Tomorrow:
Mañana...

72. Today:
A wasted day

71. This Summer:
I will worship air conditioning

70. This Weekend:
reading napping sasing watching soccer

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
mum, my cat, I don't remember

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
A friend from high school and probably anyone who stalks me on SAS :sus

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
find a reason to do anything

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No, but I should have

55. The first person I talked to today was?
said hello to my cat and haven't opened my trap since

54. First time you had a crush:
I was 10 or 11

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
huh
52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
dunno

51. Right now I am talking to:
noone

50. What is your dream job:
Pro DJ, that would be lazy money. Writer. Something that involves traveling.

49. First real job?:
Supermarket

48. Snow is:
White?

47. I have these pets:
cat, 3 dogs

46. I wish:
Somebody to love:boogie

44. The person that last made me cry was:
A musician

43. Best sound in the world:
Female orgasm :b

38. Cats or dogs:
Both

37. Rain:
is pretty

36.Which golden girl would you be
huh

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither, facebook mebe

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese, both are good

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Black Levi's Jeans

32. My favorite color is:
Red, Purple

31. Last time I cried:
a couple months ago

30. My friends are:
in my head

29. My computer is:
God

28. missing?
the point

27. Last person i got mad at?
Was a cop. :blank

26. Person you secretly crush:
You. (probably)

25. Favorite place:
My wretched hermit's cave

24. Favorite Song:
This year it's Chad VanGaalen - Sara
or Girls - Vomit uke

23. Paper or plastic:
Idunno. Funny story, the other day I noticed plastic is basically everywhere.

22. All time favorite movie?
Taxi Driver probably

20. Favorite scent:
Mary Jane

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black comb

18. Favorite shoes:
I dunno what they're called, but they're canvas, black, and super comfortable to dance in.

17. I lose all respect for people who: 
Are quick to judge, or gossip about people they don't know

15. Color of your bedroom: 
white, cream

14. TV channels you watch: 
Don't really watch TV except for live soccer. I download some shows.

13. Best Feature: 
I dunno, honesty

12. Worst Habit: 
ummm not answering the phone?

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: 
*Soccer ball to the nuts from point blank range.* I was in bed all afternoon and had a headache and shiz.

9. Favorite TV Show: 
Breaking Bad or Justified

8. My favorite celebrity is: 
Don't have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: 
nope

6. Greatest Fear: 
can't think of one, death I suppose

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: 
They're sensitive and they smell good like flowers and stuff :stu boobs are cool too

3. Who broke your heart: 
No one really, I've had troubles but nothing devastating

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: 
Being of use

1. One thing that you're thinking about :
What I was planning to do before I started this quiz


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Anne

199. I was born in:
1987

198. I am really:
sore.. from dancing.

197. My phone is:
in my room somewhere 

196. My eye color is:
blue

195. My shoe size is:
9/10 depends on the shoe lol

194. My ring size is:
No idea..

193. My height is:
5'7

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing

191. I was born on:
July 23rd

190. I am annoyed by:
the fact that i cant say no because im so scared of confrontation.. ugh!

189. Last book you read:
Reading one currently.. cant remember the name.. lol

188. My bed is:
Where I feel safest.

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My body.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Nope

141. Luck:
Yeah

140. Fate:
No

139. Yourself:
Yeah, sometimes i do

138. Aliens:
Kinda

137. Heaven:
No

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
yeah

134: Horoscopes:
only if theyre accurate lol

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
if i had to choose.. def hugs. otherwise hugs while kissing 

128. Drunk or High:
Drunk

127. Phone or Online:
Phone

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black hair

125. Blonds or Brunettes
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Day

119. Oranges or Apples:
Oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
eh, pathetic!

114. Parents:
Love

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
This morning

102. Kissed Someone:
awhile ago

101. Saw someone:
ten minutes ago

100. Cried?
Umm thursday I think

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Sister lol

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Friends & Fam

87. The last movie I watched:
The inbetweeners

82. What I don't understand is:
a lot of things

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
probably silence, no answer, nothing.. yep that def answered my question lol.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
ummmmmmmm nothing lol

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Concert, Christmas, Bris in Jan 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Uni results tonight.. but trying not to think about it atm..

73. Tomorrow:
i will either be happy or sad, depnding on results lol

72. Today:
is finally sunny 

71. This Summer:
will hopefully be a cold one.. pls pls!

70. This Weekend:
has been a good one

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
my bestfriend, mum and sis

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
believe in myself

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Nope

55. The first person I talked to today was?
my nephew, he woke up next to me

54. First time you had a crush:
prob in kindy haha

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
matt

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
a week or two ago..

51. Right now I am talking to:
Friend, via text

50. What is your dream job:
Nursing

49. First real job?:
Checkout chick

48. Snow is:
Cold

47. I have these pets:
Dog

46. I wish:
that it was january already.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
ummm an ex

43. Best sound in the world:
Music

38. Cats or dogs:
Dogs

37. Rain:
ruins my hair

36.Which golden girl would you be
no idea

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Jeans

32. My favorite color is:
Red

31. Last time I cried:
thursday..

30. My friends are:
my life

29. My computer is:
pretty ahmazing lol

28. missing?
since when?

27. Last person i got mad at?
Myself

26. Person you secretly crush:
No crush

25. Favorite place:
My room

24. Favorite Song:
I have too many fav songs

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
Too many to pick just one

20. Favorite scent:
Lots lol

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Black

18. Favorite shoes:
Pointe, Heels.. and thongs cos theyre super comfy!

17. I lose all respect for people who: 
lie, are selfish, judge people, use people etc

15. Color of your bedroom: 
Cream

14. TV channels you watch: 
Dont want heaps of tv..

13. Best Feature: 
Physically, my eyes

12. Worst Habit: 
Pushing people away

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: 
When I broke my ankle and pain I get now.

9. Favorite TV Show: 
Dexter

8. My favorite celebrity is: 
Meh

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: 
Dont have any

6. Greatest Fear: 
Rejection, the dark

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: 
that im attracted to them :yes

3. Who broke your heart: 
Two people

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: 
Dancing, helping others

1. One thing that you're thinking about :
A person


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
i don't wish to say

199. I was born in:
1992

198. I am really:
um...ugly lol

197. My phone is:
purple

196. My eye color is:
hazel

195. My shoe size is:
6-6.5

194. My ring size is:
don't know

193. My height is:
5'3"

192. I am allergic to:
amoxicillin, birch trees, dust, mold, dogs, cats

191. I was born on:
august 20

190. I am annoyed by:
crinkling noises

189. Last book you read:
anthropology textbook...yay finals

188. My bed is:
really comfortable

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
face

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas 

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
...lol

138. Aliens:
somewhat

137. Heaven:
not sure

136. Hell?:
not sure

135. Ghosts:
not sure

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
hugs

128. Drunk or High:
never been drunk or high, so i wouldn't know

127. Phone or Online:
online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
no preference

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
no preference

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
both

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
lowest life forms on earth

114. Parents:
don't know where i would be without them 

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
today

102. Kissed Someone:
today

101. Saw someone:
today

100. Cried?
november 2009

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
not sure

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
my best friends

87. The last movie I watched:
some christmas special

82. What I don't understand is:
people

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
don't remember

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
i miss my family every time i leave for college

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
for finals to be over

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
finals...lol

73. Tomorrow:
is sunday

72. Today:
is saturday

71. This Summer:
is too far away

70. This Weekend:
is now

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
don't remember

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
2 of my best friends and my parents

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live, i guess

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
mom or dad

54. First time you had a crush:
second grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
don't remember

51. Right now I am talking to:
nobody 

50. What is your dream job:
clinical psychologist

49. First real job?:
saxophone teacher

48. Snow is:
pretty when it first comes down

47. I have these pets:
1 dog, 1 cat

46. I wish:
i could feel better about myself

44. The person that last made me cry was:
some idiot

43. Best sound in the world:
led zeppelin

38. Cats or dogs:
both

37. Rain:
is obnoxious

36.Which golden girl would you be
don't watch the show

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
i really like my prom dress from senior year of high school

32. My favorite color is:
navy, royal purple

31. Last time I cried:
november 2009

30. My friends are:
lovely

29. My computer is:
okay

28. missing?
my friends from other colleges

27. Last person i got mad at?
my friend's rude boyfriend

26. Person you secretly crush:
nobody, it's not worth it

25. Favorite place:
california

24. Favorite Song:
down on the corner by ccr, tangerine by led zeppelin

23. Paper or plastic:
paper

22. All time favorite movie?
amelie

20. Favorite scent:
eucalyptus

19. What color is your hairbrush:
fuchsia 

18. Favorite shoes:
one of my pairs of black heels

17. I lose all respect for people who:
lie to my face

15. Color of your bedroom:
light blue 

14. TV channels you watch:
i don't watch tv

13. Best Feature:
anything but my face, i'm very thin so i have a nice body i guess

12. Worst Habit:
putting myself down apparently?

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
a migraine 5 years ago and heartburn this summer that caused me to go to the hospital

9. Favorite TV Show:
don't watch tv

8. My favorite celebrity is:
i don't care for celebrities

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
the build-a-bear my best friend made for me

6. Greatest Fear:
never getting married/starting a family, i.e. being alone forever. too bad it will probably come true.

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
they're straight and to the point, and almost never catty or fake

3. Who broke your heart:
i've never really had my heart broken

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
spending time with my closest friends and family

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
i should really be studying for finals


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

200. My middle name is:
Anne

199. I was born in:
1982

198. I am really:
Pessimistic

197. My phone is:
An LG Banter

196. My eye color is:
Green

195. My shoe size is:
8 - 8 1/2

194. My ring size is:
8

193. My height is:
5'6

192. I am allergic to:
N/A

191. I was born on:
May 30th

190. I am annoyed by:
My moms BF

189. Last book you read:
Can't remember lol

188. My bed is:
My favorite place

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
I'm trying to stop saying negative things about myself :/

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Thanksgiving

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No

141. Luck:
No

140. Fate:
Kind of

139. Yourself:
No

138. Aliens:
No

137. Heaven:
No

136. Hell?:
No

135. Ghosts:
No

134: Horoscopes:
No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Kisses

128. Drunk or High:
High

127. Phone or Online:
Online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
A**holes

114. Parents:
Ugh

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Today

102. Kissed Someone:
About 3 months ago

101. Saw someone:
Now

100. Cried?
Few days ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
No sure

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
IDK

87. The last movie I watched:
Fast Five

82. What I don't understand is:
Men/People

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Nothing

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My dog

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Getting the Holidays over with

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Doctors Appt

73. Tomorrow:
Sunday

72. Today:
Was OK

71. This Summer:
No plans yet

70. This Weekend:
Boring

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Mom, Jim and Julie

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Try to push through another day

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Yes

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mom

54. First time you had a crush:
IDK

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Me

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Yesterday my mom

51. Right now I am talking to:
No one

50. What is your dream job:
Vet tech

49. First real job?:
Shipping

48. Snow is:
OK if I don't have to shovel or drive in it

47. I have these pets:
Dog

46. I wish:
I was free of depression and SA

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Thinking about all my problems

43. Best sound in the world:
Not sure

38. Cats or dogs:
Dogs

37. Rain:
I like the sound if I'm laying in bed it's peaceful

36.Which golden girl would you be
Rose - Betty White

35 Myspace or Facebook:

Nether

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Italian

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Don't have one

32. My favorite color is:
Purple, Black and Blue

31. Last time I cried:
A few days ago

30. My friends are:
OK

29. My computer is:
Nice

28. missing?
A lot

27. Last person i got mad at?
My mom or her BF

26. Person you secretly crush:
None

25. Favorite place:
In my bed

24. Favorite Song:
I don't have just one

23. Paper or plastic:
Either

22. All time favorite movie?
Don't have one

20. Favorite scent:
Rose and I like the smell of nail polish

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Purple and Black

18. Favorite shoes:
Any.. Really don't like wearing shoes

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are Dishonest

15. Color of your bedroom:
Tan

14. TV channels you watch:
HGTV, E or MTV

13. Best Feature:
Not sure

12. Worst Habit:
Worry all the time

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Any emonational pain

9. Favorite TV Show:
House hunters

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Really don't have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Rabbit

6. Greatest Fear:
Ending up alone

4. What I like about the opposite sex is:
Mmm

3. Who broke your heart:
That's the past

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Sleeping

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Worried about Monday&#8230;


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I cant beleive I'm doing a second survey, I'm such a loser

200. My middle name is:
Dont have a middle name

199. I was born in:
1988

198. I am really:
Loser, weird, ugly, worthelss, messed up, unlucky in every way in life

197. My phone is:
.

196. My eye color is:
Brown

195. My shoe size is:
5-6 

194. My ring size is:
What ? I dont know, dont have one

193. My height is:
5'0"

192. I am allergic to:
Wood

191. I was born on:
.

190. I am annoyed by:
Many things

189. Last book you read:
Dont know, dot really read books

188. My bed is:
What ? 

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Face

179. My favorite Holiday is:
I dont like holidays, but love how there's no school

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
I dont know

139. Yourself:
No

138. Aliens:
Yes

137. Heaven:
Yes

136. Hell?:
Yes

135. Ghosts:
N

134: Horoscopes:
No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Both are good

128. Drunk or High:
I dont know, never been in any of these states

127. Phone or Online:
Depends

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
I dont like girls, so I dont know

124. Hot or cold?
Depends on what you'r takling about

123. Summer or winter:
Both

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Day

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Messed up people

114. Parents:
Not always right, and think they own the world or something

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Months ago

102. Kissed Someone:
Same

101. Saw someone:
Months ago

100. Cried?
Some minutes ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
What's 'ditsiest' ??

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
I dont know

87. The last movie I watched:
Holy daddy

82. What I don't understand is:
Life

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Many answers

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
I'm not home right now, I dont really miss anything though

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Nothing

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Something important

73. Tomorrow:
I cant wait on it to come

72. Today:
Was one of the worse days I have experienced

71. This Summer:
I dont know how I will spend it

70. This Weekend:
Sucks

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Only my brother called today

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
I'm not sure if I even know myself well

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Stay alive

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Never

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Sister online

54. First time you had a crush:
Dont remember

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
No one

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
I dont know, no one

51. Right now I am talking to:
Nobody

50. What is your dream job:
Naval engineer, ship captain, opera singer, pianist

49. First real job?:
Never worked 

48. Snow is:
Innocent

47. I have these pets:
Dont have any :/

46. I wish:
I could disappear

44. The person that last made me cry was:
He knows who he is

43. Best sound in the world:
Silence

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats

37. Rain:
I like it, especially it's smell

36.Which golden girl would you be
???

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Ewww neither

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Shoes

32. My favorite color is:
Pink and blue

31. Last time I cried:
Repetitive questions

30. My friends are:
Dont have any

29. My computer is:
getting messed up

28. missing?
I dont know

27. Last person i got mad at?
Someone

26. Person you secretly crush:
I dont have a cush on anyone

25. Favorite place:
Dont have any, I guess my room

24. Favorite Song:
Oh I dont have a favorite song

23. Paper or plastic:
??

22. All time favorite movie?
I dont really like movies and I dont have a favorite one

20. Favorite scent:
Rain

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Black

18. Favorite shoes:
High heels

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Cheat and lie and betray you

15. Color of your bedroom:
White walls

14. TV channels you watch:
I don't have tv 

13. Best Feature:
I dont know

12. Worst Habit:
Starving myself

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Emotional, right now


9. Favorite TV Show:
Havent watched tv in months

8. My favorite celebrity is:
I dont like them

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I dont have one

6. Greatest Fear:
Feeling unwanted, cheated on, lied to ...

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Heh nothing

3. Who broke your heart:
It really doesnt matter as long as he's happy

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Probably nothing for now

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I need to sleep it's really late or early or whatever


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

200. My middle name is:
Anonymous

199. I was born in:
A hospital which no longer exists

198. I am really:
Alone

197. My phone is:
from indonesia

196. My eye color is:
Hazel

195. My shoe size is:
5 or 7

194. My ring size is:
I didn't know rings had numbered sizes

193. My height is:
5'6''

192. I am allergic to:
Amoxicillin, shellfish, pollen, cats and probably more

191. I was born on:
In Spring

190. I am annoyed by:
My itchy mouth and nose due to some allergy no doubt 

189. Last book you read:
We need to talk about kevin

188. My bed is:
Smooth and clean

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My withdrawn nature

179. My favorite Holiday is:
NYD

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
I'm 50/50 on this.

139. Yourself:
I'm 50/50 on this.

138. Aliens:
Perhaps *shrugs*

137. Heaven:
Hell no

136. Hell?:
Is my mind

135. Ghosts:
No

134: Horoscopes:
No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Can't choose, both are necessary

128. Drunk or High:
Drunk

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Hot

123. Summer or winter:
Summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Need a taste of their own medicine

114. Parents:
Unimpressed

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Day before yesterday

102. Kissed Someone:
Day before yesterday

101. Saw someone:
10 minutes ago

100. Cried?
A few weeks ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
My aunty

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Myself

87. The last movie I watched:
Somewhere

82. What I don't understand is:
Why we have to live at all

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
May as well enjoy it now because it will get worse as you age 

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Comfort

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Next weekend

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Doctors appointment

73. Tomorrow:
Is going to be Monday

72. Today:
Was pretty average

71. This Summer:
Doesn't feel like it's started yet

70. This Weekend:
Could have been better

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
A psychiatrist, a psychologist, and J

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Myself

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Tolerate never ending suffering

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My mum

54. First time you had a crush:
Was when I was 4 in kindergarten

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Day before yesterday

51. Right now I am talking to:
My kitten

50. What is your dream job:
Design or mental health 

49. First real job?:
Haven't had one yet

48. Snow is:
Nice to look at but intolerable to live with

47. I have these pets:
Multiple cats

46. I wish:
I would change

44. The person that last made me cry was:
J

43. Best sound in the world:
White noise like a fan while I fall asleep

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats

37. Rain:
Is welcome when I'm not in it 

36.Which golden girl would you be
The one who was manly

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
My puffy jacket

32. My favorite color is:
Black

31. Last time I cried:
A few weeks ago

30. My friends are:
No where to be seen

29. My computer is:
Decent, it runs night and day.

28. missing?
Time

27. Last person i got mad at?
My mum

26. Person you secretly crush:
No one anymore, when I did it was S

25. Favorite place:
My bed

24. Favorite Song:
Can't pick only one

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
Can't pick only one

20. Favorite scent:
Luscious, green, fresh, leafy smells. Secretely - petrol. 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Grey

18. Favorite shoes:
Boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are abusive

15. Color of your bedroom:
Off white

14. TV channels you watch:
SBS, ABC, 10

13. Best Feature:
I don't know

12. Worst Habit:
Jiggling my legs

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Period pain and suicidal depression

9. Favorite TV Show:
First that comes to mind is Seinfeld

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Don't have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
A koala

6. Greatest Fear:
Going crazier than I already am

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They can be protective

3. Who broke your heart:
S

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Being taken care of

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I'm tired as frig now


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
Starts with an M

199. I was born in:
'75

198. I am really:
thirsty

197. My phone is:
white

196. My eye color is:
green sometimes blue

195. My shoe size is:
7-1/2

194. My ring size is:
5, I think

193. My height is:
5'5-1/2"

192. I am allergic to:
nothing

191. I was born on:
October

190. I am annoyed by:
the load of work I need to do and the xmas shopping (yes, I said xmas lol) and a person

189. Last book you read:
hard to say, I read so many

188. My bed is:
so warm and comfy, wish i was there now

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
obsessiveness

179. My favorite Holiday is:
new years eve/day

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Yes

139. Yourself:
Yes

138. Aliens:
Sure.

137. Heaven:
Undecided.

136. Hell?:
No.

135. Ghosts:
Yes

134: Horoscopes:
Ehhh, not completely. They're just fun, sometimes true, sometimes false.

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
They're all good with someone I'm in to.

128. Drunk or High:
Both

127. Phone or Online:
Online or text

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Both

123. Summer or winter:
Winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Usually end up getting hurt in the end, anyway.

114. Parents:
One is nonexistent, the other is a bit unstable

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
A few weeks ago

102. Kissed Someone:
A few months ago

101. Saw someone:
Friday at work

100. Cried?
Wednesday...major panic attack

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
This girl at work......

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Yesterday...it was me. Typically, my best friend. 

87. The last movie I watched:
Amelie

82. What I don't understand is:
Why I have such a difficult time connecting with people. Am I that weird? 

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
You'll be fine...you always are. 

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Already left home yearssss ago. So, I miss my grandparent's love, comfort, shelter...seemingly just being there for me.

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
NYE

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Today.

73. Tomorrow:
Is going to be rough.

72. Today:
See above.

71. This Summer:
Will be next year...too far in advance to consider just yet.

70. This Weekend:
Has been nothing but work overtime

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
don't remember, too lazy to look at phone

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
no one

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Tell someone my most personal secrets

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Hahaha, have I? 

55. The first person I talked to today was?
No one yet

54. First time you had a crush:
Don't really remember...very young

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
I can easily hide things and keep secrets

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Yesterday through text

51. Right now I am talking to:
I'm not talking

50. What is your dream job:
To have my own business out of my house... 

49. First real job?:
Computer programming for a steel company

48. Snow is:
So magical...

47. I have these pets:
2 small dogs: white male maltese and black female mini-schnauzer

46. I wish:
to have a happier, more fullfilled personal life...with a guy preferably

44. The person that last made me cry was:
A guy

43. Best sound in the world:
Good music

38. Cats or dogs:
I love both

37. Rain:
Is welcome when I'm not in it 

36.Which golden girl would you be
IDK

35 Myspace or Facebook:
FB, I guess

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
leggings and boots

32. My favorite color is:
Black or grey

31. Last time I cried:
Wednesday

30. My friends are:
too far

29. My computer is:
2 laptops

28. missing?
what used to be a close friend

27. Last person i got mad at?
hmm, don't really get mad unless its work

26. Person you secretly crush:


25. Favorite place:
My bed

24. Favorite Song:
Can't pick only one

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
Can't pick only one

20. Favorite scent:
Clean scents...love the smell of soapy scents on guys like irish springs or dryer sheets. Like the smell of a bonfire/wood burning, fresh-cut grass. 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black, i think

18. Favorite shoes:
Boots

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are racist/hateful

15. Color of your bedroom:
Off white

14. TV channels you watch:
showtime...don't watch much tv lately

13. Best Feature:
no idea

12. Worst Habit:
biting my nails, obsessing

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
depression, and other female type of pain 10 years ago. 

9. Favorite TV Show:
Dexter, Criminal Minds

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Not really into celebrities but kinda like Kirsten Dunst

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
A koala since I was born

6. Greatest Fear:
being alone forever

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Their comforting/protective nature

3. Who broke your heart:
Pretty much each person I've allowed to be close to me. Not many.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Being taken care of

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Someone, and that I need to get to work now.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Kishore

199. I was born in:
1994

198. I am really:
awkward

197. My phone is:
cool for a non-smart phone.

196. My eye color is:
dark brown 

195. My shoe size is:
10-11?

194. My ring size is:
No idea.

193. My height is:
5'6"

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing

191. I was born on:
January 26

190. I am annoyed by:
I can't think of anything right now

189. Last book you read:
Canoeing with the Cree.

188. My bed is:
a bed

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Speech impediment

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Don't have one.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
no

140. Fate:
no

139. Yourself:
no

138. Aliens:
yes. Maybe not intelligent though.

137. Heaven:
no

136. Hell?:
no 

135. Ghosts:
no

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
depends

128. Drunk or High:
None

127. Phone or Online:
Online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Blonds 

124. Hot or cold?
Hot

123. Summer or winter:
Summer 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla

120. Night or Day:
Day

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Not good.

114. Parents:
Idk... distant.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Never?

102. Kissed Someone:
Never.

101. Saw someone:
10 minutes ago.

100. Cried?
Watched the King's Speech last March/April

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Hmm...

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
My 'friend' (acquintance?) David

87. The last movie I watched:
Don't know.

82. What I don't understand is:
Social interactions

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
_________

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My sister

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
College? 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
College applications

73. Tomorrow:
I have homework due.

72. Today:
I have to do homework.

71. This Summer:
Will suck.

70. This Weekend:
Has sucked.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
No idea.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Cousin.

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Talk

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Nope

55. The first person I talked to today was?
No one.

54. First time you had a crush:
5th grade.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Nobody.

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Hmmm.

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
Physicist

49. First real job?:
None

48. Snow is:
Cold and annoying to shovel.

47. I have these pets:
None

46. I wish:
I didn't have a speech issue.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Never cried over a person. I recall crying like 4 times in my life.

43. Best sound in the world:
Good music.

38. Cats or dogs:
Eh?

37. Rain:
Cold.

36.Which golden girl would you be
None.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Facebook. 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese.

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Jeans

32. My favorite color is:
Don't have one. 

31. Last time I cried:
Last March/April.

30. My friends are:
Pretty much nonexistent.

29. My computer is:
Fairly decent.

28. missing?


27. Last person i got mad at?
idk

26. Person you secretly crush:
Rachel

25. Favorite place:
None.

24. Favorite Song:
Lots

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
The King's Speech

20. Favorite scent:
idk

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Nope

18. Favorite shoes:
Mine

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Idk

15. Color of your bedroom:
Blue

14. TV channels you watch:
Don't.

13. Best Feature:
None? Smartness?

12. Worst Habit:
Excessive daydreaming, picking at my hair.

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Depression

9. Favorite TV Show:
Big Bang Theory

8. My favorite celebrity is:
None

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
None

6. Greatest Fear:
Lots of stuff

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
:b

3. Who broke your heart:
No one.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Not much....

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
__________


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
Louise 

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
crafty

197. My phone is:
black and red

196. My eye color is:
Blue

195. My shoe size is:
8

194. My ring size is:
M

193. My height is:
Unknown

192. I am allergic to:
Dust, cleaning sprays, perfumes...

191. I was born on:
19th June

190. I am annoyed by:
Anger

189. Last book you read:
I would say something by Jodi Picoult 

188. My bed is:
under me

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Lack of intelligence 

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Easter

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
No

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Yes

139. Yourself:
At times

138. Aliens:
yup

137. Heaven:
Nah 

136. Hell?:
Nope 

135. Ghosts:
Mmmmm....

134: Horoscopes:
Nope

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs

128. Drunk or High:
Neither

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Curly

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
EVIL

114. Parents:
Human 

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Few weeks back

102. Kissed Someone:
Over a year a go

101. Saw someone:
Few minutes ago

100. Cried?
Two days ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Oh I know a few

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
The people I help look after

87. The last movie I watched:
Dreamhouse

82. What I don't understand is:
How I do so bad in college

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
No answer

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My bed 

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Making a cake today 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Placement

73. Tomorrow:
I am off

72. Today:
I am going to drive my car

71. This Summer:
I will study

70. This Weekend:
Is almost over

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Work, mum and no one before that

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
My best friend 

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Be myself

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Work mate

54. First time you had a crush:
Years ago lol

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Mum does it all the time

51. Right now I am talking to:
The computer

50. What is your dream job:
Nurse

49. First real job?:
Shop assistant 

48. Snow is:
No showing itself

47. I have these pets:
None

46. I wish:
I was intelligent 

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Myself

43. Best sound in the world:
no sound at all

38. Cats or dogs:
dogs

37. Rain:
Never stops falling in Ireland 

36.Which golden girl would you be
???

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Facebook 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Neither

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Skirts

32. My favorite color is:
All of them

31. Last time I cried:
Two days ago

30. My friends are:
My life

29. My computer is:
keeping my sane

28. missing?
My best friend

27. Last person i got mad at?
Timmy

26. Person you secretly crush:
Not telling you

25. Favorite place:
My bed room

24. Favorite Song:
true Colours

23. Paper or plastic:
Plastic

22. All time favorite movie?
Tideland

20. Favorite scent:
cocanut 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
don't have one

18. Favorite shoes:
Heals

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Get angry easily 

15. Color of your bedroom:
red and blue

14. TV channels you watch:
none really

13. Best Feature:
?

12. Worst Habit:
Saying stupid things

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Emotional pain 

9. Favorite TV Show:
The Big Bang Theory 

8. My favorite celebrity is:
None

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
An Elephant that sits on my bed

6. Greatest Fear:
Failing college and spiders

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They are easier to talk to 

3. Who broke your heart:
No one

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Making something

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
going to the shops


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

200. My middle name is: Anne

199. I was born in: '69'

198. I am really: bored right now

197. My phone is: neglected, I hate talking on phone.

196. My eye color is: dark brown

195. My shoe size is: 8 1/2

194. My ring size is: 7

193. My height is: 5'4

192. I am allergic to:N/A

191. I was born on: A full moon, I came out butt first.

190. I am annoyed by:peeps that don't recycle. 

189. Last book you read:The Dance of Anger.

188. My bed is:Occupied by a black cat. 

187: One thing you hate about yourself:Im bitter and lonely.

179. My favorite Holiday is:Halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:Yessss

141. Luck:Yes, but i don't have it. 

140. Fate:Yessss

139. Yourself:Yes.

138. Aliens:Yes.

137. Heaven:I've had my moments in heaven. 

136. Hell?:Oh yes, I been there. 

135. Ghosts:Seen one once.









134: Horoscopes:Silly superstitions. 

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:I really miss passionate kisses.









128. Drunk or High:high right now. 

127. Phone or Online:I'm online

126. Red heads or Black hair:black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:brunet

124. Hot or cold?HOT

123. Summer or winter:Summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:Chocolate

120. Night or Day:Early mornings 

119. Oranges or Apples:Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:









114. Parents:









:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:Everyday









102. Kissed Someone:3 1/2 years

101. Saw someone:There's people everywhere. Kind of hard to avoid them. 

100. Cried? 3 days ago. 

90. who is the ditsiest person you know: My bosses husband. Goofy mofo!!

89. Who makes you laugh the most:My best friend Mary. 

87. The last movie I watched:Conan the "New" Barbarian. 

82. What I don't understand is:Politics









80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:I'm sorry I hurt you, it won't happen again, I promise. 

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:My pets

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:Human extinction. ​
74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:The end

73. Tomorrow:Its back to work 

72. Today:Its cold, dark and windy
71. This Summer:I went to worlds of fun 3 times.









70. This Weekend:I got most of my holiday shopping done. 

67. Last 3 People who called for me:My mom, BF Mary, and my son.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:My kids

60. The most difficult thing to do is?Being a parent

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:Yes, I was doing downhill officer.









55. The first person I talked to today was?Myself

54. First time you had a crush:age 13

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:My kids

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking: Happens all time, I'm kinda slow. :stu

51. Right now I am talking to:Myself...I'm saying, "Dam this survey is long. I'm gonna take a break. brb.









50. What is your dream job: Working with animals.

49. First real job?: Waitress at the truck plaza.

48. Snow is: inevitable 

47. I have these pets: 2 dogs, 2 cats, 12 hens, 1 betta fish and too many guppies. 

46. I wish: I was rich so i wouldn't have to work anymore. 

44. The person that last made me cry was: Combination of several peeps. 

43. Best sound in the world: Birds singing in the morning. 

38. Cats or dogs: I like cats best, but I like all animals. 

37. Rain: Makes my bones achy, and I just want to sleep. 

36.Which golden girl would you be: Based on personality, I'm Rose. 

35 Myspace or Facebook: I only SAS

34. Mexican food or Chinese? Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing: Bras, i have 32 of them. 

32. My favorite color is: Sage green

31. Last time I cried: 3 days, I thought I answered this already?

30. My friends are: A pain in the ***

29. My computer is: My friend

28. missing? My mind sometimes. 

27. Last person i got mad at? Pialicious88

26. Person you secretly crush: My SAS friends. 

25. Favorite place: SAS

24. Favorite Song: I'm So Tired of Being Alone-Al Green. 

23. Paper or plastic: Plastic, though I am using recycle sacks much as possible. 

22. All time favorite movie? Dances with Wolves. 

20. Favorite scent: Man smell. 

19. What color is your hairbrush: lol Blue

18. Favorite shoes: Dancing shoes

17. I lose all respect for people who: are nasty mofos

15. Color of your bedroom: yellowish

14. TV channels you watch: PBS, or KSNT, I don't have cable. 

13. Best Feature: My ***. 

12. Worst Habit: Smoking

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: Childbirth 4 times, without any painkiller. 

9. Favorite TV Show: American Idol

8. My favorite celebrity is: Vin Diesel 

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: Teddy bears

6. Greatest Fear: Maggots

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: Hum...the magnetism i feel for the touch of man around me, is something i long for quite often. *sigh*

3. Who broke your heart: My X, I was cramping his style, after he came into lots of money. 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: Me, because I'm the only one that can make me happy. 

1. One thing that you're thinking about: What's for breakfast?


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
*Peter *

199. I was born in:
*1993*

198. I am really:
*Bored*

197. My phone is:
*Black*

196. My eye color is:
*Brown *

195. My shoe size is:
*9 1/2 - 10*

194. My ring size is:
*I have no idea
* 
193. My height is:
*6'1" 1/2
* 
192. I am allergic to:
*N/A*

191. I was born on:
*April 30*

190. I am annoyed by:
*My inability to stand up for myself.*

189. Last book you read:
*Incognito by David Eagleman*

188. My bed is:
*Unmade*

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
*I can only pick one?*

179. My favorite Holiday is:
*Christmas*

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
*No*

141. Luck:
*No
* 
140. Fate:
*No*

139. Yourself:
*No*

138. Aliens:
*Yes*

137. Heaven:
*No*

136. Hell?:
*No*

135. Ghosts:
*No*

134: Horoscopes:
*No*

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
*Depends*

128. Drunk or High:
*Neither*

127. Phone or Online:
*Online*

126. Red heads or Black hair:
*No preferance*

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
*No preferance*

124. Hot or cold?
*Hot*

123. Summer or winter:
*Summer*

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
*Vanilla*

120. Night or Day:
*Night*

119. Oranges or Apples:
*Oranges *

118. Curly or Straight hair:
*No preferance*

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
*Self centered*

114. Parents:
*Well meaning*

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
*2 years ago*

102. Kissed Someone:
*Never*

101. Saw someone:
*1 hour ago
* 
100. Cried?
*A couple of months ago
*
90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
*Me*

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
*Myself, I'm hilarious*

87. The last movie I watched:
*Harlod and Kumar go to White Castle
* 
82. What I don't understand is:
*Quanum Mechanics*

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
*I don't know*

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
*My mum's cooking*

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
*The NBA season*

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
*Getting a job*

73. Tomorrow:
*Is Monday*

72. Today:
*Is Sunday*

71. This Summer:
*Was dissapointing*

70. This Weekend:
*Sucked*

7. Last 3 People who called for me:
*My mum, My best freind, My dad*

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
*Me*

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
*Connect*

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
*No*

55. The first person I talked to today was?
*My mum*

54. First time you had a crush:
*8 Years old*

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
*No-one*

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
*Last week*

51. Right now I am talking to:
*You*

50. What is your dream job:
*I don't know*

49. First real job?:
*Never had one*

48. Snow is:
*Cold
* 
47. I have these pets:
*None *

46. I wish:
*I could start again
* 
44. The person that last made me cry was:
*I don't remember*

43. Best sound in the world:
*Silence*

38. Cats or dogs:
*Cats*

37. Rain:*
Is awesome*

36.Which golden girl would you be
*What?*

35 Myspace or Facebook:
*Neither*

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
*Neither
* 
33. My favorite piece of clothing:
*My Birthday Suit*

32. My favorite color is:
*Black
* 
31. Last time I cried:
*I'm getting Deja vu
* 
30. My friends are:
*Nonexistent*

29. My computer is:
*Decent*

28. missing?
*Survey question numbers*

27. Last person i got mad at?
*Myself*

26. Person you secretly crush:
*No-one*

25. Favorite place:
*My bed*

24. Favorite Song:
*Rick Astly - Never gonna give you up*

23. Paper or plastic:
*Paper*

22. All time favorite movie?
*Not sure*

20. Favorite scent:
*Freshly cut grass*

19. What color is your hairbrush:
*I don't have one*

18. Favorite shoes:
*I hate shoes*

17. I lose all respect for people who:
*I haven't lost all respect for anyone yet*

15. Color of your bedroom:
*Cream*

14. TV channels you watch:
*I only wach T.V shows online*

13. Best Feature:
*None*

12. Worst Habit:
*Doing nothing all day*

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
*Not sure*

9. Favorite TV Show:
*How I Met Your Mother*

8. My favorite celebrity is:
*Don't have one
* 
7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
*Polar bear
* 
6. Greatest Fear:
*Alzheimers, Deep Seas, Spiders, Waking up 80 years old and realizing I've wasted my only life.*

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
* Lots of things*

3. Who broke your heart:
*No-one*

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
*Sleep*

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
*Why the numbers in this survey were so messed up???*


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

OMG This is too much.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*200. My middle name is:*
:no
*199. I was born in:*
1990
*198. I am really:*
Sleepy
*197. My phone is:*
Invisible
*196. My eye color is:*
Constantly changing
*195. My shoe size is:*
12
*194. My ring size is:*
Not Sure
*193. My height is:*
6'1
*192. I am allergic to:*
Attention
*191. I was born on:*
:no
*190. I am annoyed by:*
A lot of things
*189. Last book you read:*
Bible
*188. My bed is:*
The worst
*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
Everything
*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
Not sure, maybe Easter/Passover

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::
*142. Love at first sight:*
Not really
*141. Luck:*
No
*140. Fate:*
Yes
*139. Yourself:*
No
*138. Aliens:*
In a way
*137. Heaven:*
Yes
*136. Hell?:*
Yes
*135. Ghosts:*
Yes
*134: Horoscopes:*
Not sure

:::Which is Better?:::

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
Depends
*128. Drunk or High:*
None of the above
*127. Phone or Online:*
Online (Edit: Depends)
*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Both
*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Both
*124. Hot or cold?*
Cold
*123. Summer or winter:*
There is good and bad in each
*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Chocolate
*120. Night or Day:*
Night
*119. Oranges or Apples:*
Apples
*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
I don't care

:::Here's What I Think About:::

*115. Back stabbers:*
Love them
*114. Parents:*
Love them

:::Last time I:::

*103. Hugged someone:*
Can't remember
*102. Kissed Someone:*
Can't remember
*101. Saw someone:*
5 minutes ago
*100. Cried?*
Can't remember
*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Hmm, not sure.
*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
Maybe, my brother
*87. The last movie I watched:*
Don't remember
*82. What I don't understand is:*
Everything
*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
Don't know
*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
Not sure
*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Not sure
*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
Not sure
*73. Tomorrow:*
Is Sunday
*72. Today:*
Is Saturday
*71. This Summer:*
I'll be on my way to being stable hopefully
*70. This Weekend:*
Bleh
*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
Don't remember
*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
Myself
*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Live
*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
No
*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
Don't remember
*54. First time you had a crush:*
Less than 1 year old
*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
Jesus
*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
Couple minutes ago
*51. Right now I am talking to:*
Nobody
*50. What is your dream job:*
Boxer
*49. First real job?:*
None 
*48. Snow is:*
Fun
*47. I have these pets:*
Dog
*46. I wish:*
I knew what to do
*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Don't recall
*43. Best sound in the world:*
Can't think
*38. Cats or dogs:*
Dogs
*37. Rain:*
Horrible
*36.Which golden girl would you be*
:stu
*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
None
*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Mexican
*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
Don't Care
*32. My favorite color is:*
Green
*31. Last time I cried:*
Not sure
*30. My friends are:*
Awesome
*29. My computer is:*
Garbage
*28. missing?*
Who knows man
*27. Last person i got mad at?*
Me
*26. Person you secretly crush:*
Secret? Lucia
*25. Favorite place:*
Nature Reserve
*24. Favorite Song:*
IDK....maybe.. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
*23. Paper or plastic:*
Plastic
*22. All time favorite movie?*
I'll go with Back to the Future
*20. Favorite scent:*
Vanilla maybe?
*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Black
*18. Favorite shoes:*
Jordans
*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
I never lose all respect
*15. Color of your bedroom:*
White
*14. TV channels you watch:*
ESPN, ESPN2, ESPN Classic
*13. Best Feature:*
Eyes
*12. Worst Habit:*
Lots
*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
Not Sure
*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Don't watch many shows....maybe, Psych?
*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Are athletes celebrities?
*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
None
*6. Greatest Fear:*
Myself
*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
IDK
*3. Who broke your heart:*
No one
*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Boxing
*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
Friends on this site


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I already done this but oh well I will do it again.

200. My middle name is:
Elizabethhhhh

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
jamming

197. My phone is:
Not there sometimes

196. My eye color is:
green 

195. My shoe size is:
I dunno 5 or 6

194. My ring size is:
who cares

193. My height is:
5'3'

192. I am allergic to:
Not much of anything

191. I was born on:
January 16th the most boring of birthdays

190. I am annoyed by:
Well my stomach has been acting up....that is pretty much it

189. Last book you read:
An Unquiet mind. I wanted to rent It's kind of a funny story..but it was checked out already ugh.

188. My bed is:
Awesome.

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
I put off things way too much. No motivation. I freak people out apparently. 

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloweeeen

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Noooo

141. Luck:
It could happen

140. Fate:
Heh

139. Yourself:
Sometimes

138. Aliens:
That would be cool

137. Heaven:
Maybe

136. Hell?:
maybe

135. Ghosts:
No

134: Horoscopes:
No. I have read mine and no not like me

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hmmm..I guess hugs

128. Drunk or High:
High

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes or both

124. Hot or cold?
I'm in between on this

123. Summer or winter:
Summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
losers

114. Parents:
they are cool

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
like three days ago

102. Kissed Someone:
it's been forever

101. Saw someone:
today

100. Cried?
I dunno like a week ago

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
I dunno

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
i dunno

87. The last movie I watched:
The descendents 

82. What I don't understand is:
People disappearing out of the blue. Close minded people.

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
I don't know

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Haven't left but I guess my own room

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Not really anything

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Any day

73. Tomorrow:
Is Christmas eve and supposed to be raining

72. Today:
Was a little cold, was decent.

71. This Summer:
Will be cool.

70. This Weekend:
Is starting now...woooo

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Not really anyone

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
no one

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Talk about my feelings and my disappointments. Life and being a grown up.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
I guess my dad

54. First time you had a crush:
Like around 10

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
No one

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
I dunno

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one

50. What is your dream job:
I don't really have a dream job....I guess I dunno something with traveling the world? Like I said I dunno

49. First real job?:
Sigh..haven't really had that

48. Snow is:
Cool if I don't live in it

47. I have these pets:
a cat

46. I wish:
To change the emotions I have. To fit into society cause you can't be a bum forever :/ to have somebody

44. The person that last made me cry was:
no one

43. Best sound in the world:
Blasting good music. 

38. Cats or dogs:
I love both

37. Rain:
is cool

36.Which golden girl would you be
IDK

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Sandals.

32. My favorite color is:
blue

31. Last time I cried:
I don't remember...

30. My friends are:
what?

29. My computer is:
desktop

28. missing?
Everything

27. Last person i got mad at?
I am not naming names

26. Person you secretly crush:
A celeb

25. Favorite place:
under the covers

24. Favorite Song:
Empire of the sun's music

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
I don't have one

20. Favorite scent:
Gasoline. Fresh cut grass. Great candles. 

19. What color is your hairbrush:
orange and black

18. Favorite shoes:
flip flops

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Mean for no reason to someone. Likes to hurt people and animals.

15. Color of your bedroom:
white

14. TV channels you watch:
any of them

13. Best Feature:
Hair?

12. Worst Habit:
Picking at my lip, fingers. Putting off stuff.

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Stomach and kidney pain. 

9. Favorite TV Show:
Homeland, American horror story, Friends, that 70s show,the real world, conan, 

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Mila kunis

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Dont have one now

6. Greatest Fear:
Failing, being alone forever

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They are hott  No but I dunno their voices and seem laidback

3. Who broke your heart:
Never has been

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Doing a nice thing, concerts

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
How do I let my cat stay in or not...cause she will wake me up around 3 again ugh.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Jo. .......... Great isn't it?
Its not even short for anything.

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
Ugly and ugly and fat
and unlovable. And fcking ugly.

197. My phone is:
White

196. My eye color is:
Gray

195. My shoe size is:
7-8

194. My ring size is:
Dunno

193. My height is:
5'3'

192. I am allergic to:
Bananas /tofu

191. I was born on:
25th january

190. I am annoyed by:
Customers. Working retail.
Christmas. Customers.
Did I mention customers?
Rude and oblivious customers.

189. Last book you read:
Camera creative

188. My bed is:
Where its safe

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Im boring, afraid to get close to people,
scared, fat, afraid, pathetic,
shy, scared, ugly, scared.


179. My favorite Holiday is:
Valentines day

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Dunno

140. Fate:
Dunno

139. Yourself:
uhg

138. Aliens:
Yes

137. Heaven:
Maybe

136. Hell?:
Yes 

135. Ghosts:
Maybe

134: Horoscopes:
Yes.

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs

128. Drunk or High:
Never been either

127. Phone or Online:
Real life

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brown

124. Hot or cold?
Don't really know.

123. Summer or winter:
Spring

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Both 

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Orange

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
I love them of course

114. Parents:
Its good having parents

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Dad yesterday

102. Kissed Someone:
Never

101. Saw someone:
I saw lots of people today at work.
I bet like 3 thousand or so.

100. Cried?
Yesterday in the bathroom at work.
Customers stare at me, and criticise me.

90. who is the ditsiest person you know: a lot of customers.

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
I don't have any who's.

87. The last movie I watched:
I don't watch many movies.
I don't remember.

82. What I don't understand is:
Oblivious people.
Confident people.
How to make people love me.
Math.
Why people like dogs. :/

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
I don't know. That's my moms answer
for everything.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is: my covers to hide in

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most: christmas to be over.
Not losing my sanity.

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Work.

73. Tomorrow:
I really ....don't want to think about it.

72. Today:
Was black friday all. -day.- long.

71. This Summer:
.....

70. This Weekend:
Is going to be a weekday not end

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
None

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
No.

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Keep my cool at work.
Not get angry.
Not give up on life.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was? My manager

54. First time you had a crush:
3rd grade

53. The one person who I cant hide things from: I can hide things from everyone, even myself.

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking: no.

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one

50. What is your dream job:
Soulmate. Teacher. Mother. Photographer.

49. First real job?:
Arby's

48. Snow is:
I dunno what snow is. 
I live in the desert.

47. I have these pets:
2 cats
8 dustbunnies

46. I wish:
I didn't give a sht if
people look or stare at me.
I wish it didn't freak me out so much.
I wish I wasn't paranoid. =D

44. The person that last made me cry was: customer guy who was grabbing things from me and cussing at me and slamming things on the table and telling me I'm too slow. ...... .... ... .. ... ..
................... ............... ................. ........ . Yep.

43. Best sound in the world:
I don't know ):

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats

37. Rain:
rain.

36.Which golden girl would you be
No.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
No. ^-^

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese and japanese 

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
I wish I had an invisibility cloak.
I would wear it forever.

32. My favorite color is:
Light gray, silver.

31. Last time I cried:
Oh yeah today

30. My friends are:
.... .... .... .... 

29. My computer is:
My computer is hibernating.

28. missing?
love, affection, fondness,
human bonding, social assertiveness,
confidence, patience.

27. Last person i got mad at?
NO.

26. Person you secretly crush:
It doesn't matter.

25. Favorite place:
A sound proof rubber room so I can scream and cry and claw at the walls and myself and no one will ever hear me. 

24. Favorite Song:
Watered down - the used
Till you come to me - spencer day
( He's got a very sexy voice.)

23. Paper or plastic:
Paperrrrrrr

22. All time favorite movie?
The pianist o-o

20. Favorite scent:
Meatloaf and mashed potatoes

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Silver

18. Favorite shoes:
Barefeet

17. I lose all respect for people who:
are narrow minded and judgemental and
critical, like religious people. And 
people who swear.

15. Color of your bedroom:
maroon, dark blue, purple.

14. TV channels you watch:
History, pbs, lifetime, tlc, cnn,
msnbc

13. Best Feature:
Hands

12. Worst Habit:
Avoiding eye contact.

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
I dunno.

9. Favorite TV Show:
History channel stuff, cnn news,
project runway, charmed, buffy,
angel, next great baker, cake boss,
pawn stars ..blah

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Celebrity is an exhausting word.
Revolting word!

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Pillow. My favourite pillow.

6. Greatest Fear:
Me.

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
How calm and relaxed they seem.
They tend to forgive things better.

3. Who broke your heart:
Life.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: crying. squeeky toys. No really.


1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Squeeking a squeeky toy. 
If only it weren't 1 am and everyone were trying to sleep. LOL!!
Haha:haha!! XDDDDD


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*200. My middle name is:*
Andrew.

*199. I was born in:*
1989.

*198. I am really:*
Tired.

*197. My phone is:*
Charging.

*196. My eye color is:*
Grey.

*195. My shoe size is:*
10 1/2, US.

*194. My ring size is:*
Whatever I want it to be.
*
193. My height is:*
6'0"
*
192. I am allergic to:*
Dust mites
*
191. I was born on:*
October 11.

*190. I am annoyed by:*
The loud and the crass.

*189. Last book you read:*
Outliers, by Malcolm Gladwell.

*188. My bed is:*
Being taken over by cats.

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
That I'm letting my bed be taken over by cats.

*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
Christmas.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

*142. Love at first sight:*
No.

*141. Luck:*
No.

*140. Fate:*
No.

*139. Yourself:*
Yes.
*
138. Aliens:*
No.
*
137. Heaven:*
No.

*136. Hell?:*
No.

*135. Ghosts:*
No.

*134: Horoscopes:*
No.

:::Which is Better?:::

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
Hugs.

*128. Drunk or High:*
High.
*
127. Phone or Online:*
Depends.

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Black.
*
125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Brunettes.

*124. Hot or cold?*
Cold.

*123. Summer or winter:*
Winter.

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Vanilla.

*120. Night or Day:*
Night.

*119. Oranges or Apples:*
Apples.

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Straight.

:::Here's What I Think About:::

*115. Back stabbers:*
Stabby.

*114. Parents:*
Mixed thoughts.

:::Last time I:::

*103. Hugged someone:*
Can't recall.
*
102. Kissed Someone:*
Can't recall.
*
101. Saw someone:*
A couple of minutes ago.
*
100. Cried?*
Can't recall.
*
90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Dan.
*
89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
Zach.

*87. The last movie I watched:*
Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang.
*
82. What I don't understand is:*
How Kurt Cobain always makes it onto those "Greatest Guitarists of All Time" lists.
*
80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
"No."
*
76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
Comfortable seating.

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Getting started on my film production class.

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
Getting started on my film production class.

*73. Tomorrow:*
Saturday.

*72. Today:*
Friday.

*71. This Summer:*
Wet, hot, and American.

*70. This Weekend:*
At Bernie's.
*
67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
Jen, Steve, and the orthodontist.

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
This guy.
*
60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Facing fears.
*
59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
No.

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
Waffle.
*
54. First time you had a crush:*
3rd grade.

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
Her.

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
Can't recall.

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
No one.
*
50. What is your dream job:*
Screenwriter.

*49. First real job?:*
Movie theater box office guy.

*48. Snow is:*
Bright when the sun hits it.
*
47. I have these pets:*
Waffle, Gidget. Cats.

*46. I wish:*
The circumstances were better.

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Can't recall.

*43. Best sound in the world:*
The savage wail of a Fender Strat.

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Dogs.

*37. Rain:*
Love it.

*36.Which golden girl would you be*
The little one.

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither.

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Chinese.

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
Don't have one.
*
32. My favorite color is:*
Blue.

*31. Last time I cried:*
Can't recall.

*30. My friends are:*
Don't have the patience to go through them.
*
29. My computer is:*
Fairly competent for a laptop.

*28. missing?*
That old-timey magic.
*
27. Last person i got mad at?*
Myself.

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
No one.

*25. Favorite place:*
Manly Beach, Bilgola Beach, Royal Botanical Gardens (Sydney), Sydney Airport, Sydney Fish Market.

*24. Favorite Song:*
Corduroy - Pearl Jam

*23. Paper or plastic:*
Either one.

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Can't say.

*20. Favorite scent:*
Vanilla.
*
19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Brown.

*18. Favorite shoes:*
Boots.

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
Exhibit racism, homophobia, and other things of that nature.

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Copperish.

*14. TV channels you watch:*
Travel, BBC, Adult Swim.
*
13. Best Feature:*
Modesty.
*
12. Worst Habit:*
False modesty.
*
11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
Major depression.

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
David Tennant-era Doctor Who, No Reservations, Deadwood.

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Don't have one.

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
See above.

*6. Greatest Fear:*
Answering complicated questions.

*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
Their laughter.

*3. Who broke your heart:*
I don't think anyone has.

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Totem.

*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
How to bridge the acts.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

200. My middle name is: :b

199. I was born in: 1991

198. I am really: not sure

197. My phone is: on my bed

196. My eye color is: dark brown/blackish

195. My shoe size is: 6 to 7 US Female

194. My ring size is: I have no idea

193. My height is: 154 cm

192. I am allergic to: dust and some grasses 

191. I was born on: spring

190. I am annoyed by: me

189. Last book you read: a field guide for rocks and fossils

188. My bed is: comfy

187: One thing you hate about yourself: that I can hate 

179. My favorite Holiday is: Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight: no

141. Luck: there are chances

140. Fate: no

139. Yourself: I try

138. Aliens: yes

137. Heaven: no

136. Hell?: no

135. Ghosts: 

134: Horoscopes: no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses: no experience, I don't know :'(

128. Drunk or High: drinking yes

127. Phone or Online: online

126. Red heads or Black hair: my hair is dark to almost black

125. Blonds or Brunettes: no preference ._.

124. Hot or cold? warm and cool

123. Summer or winter: I like both :/

121. Chocolate or vanilla: chocolate

120. Night or Day: both

119. Oranges or Apples: neither 

118. Curly or Straight hair: my hair is sort of wavy

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers: ouch?

114. Parents: 

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone: never :c

102. Kissed Someone: never ;_;

101. Saw someone: my sister is sleeping near next to my bed

100. Cried? right now from hay fever ;_;

90. who is the ditsiest person you know: I am silly?

89. Who makes you laugh the most: siblings

87. The last movie I watched: a disney movie

82. What I don't understand is: so much

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was: 

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is: my bed

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most: to have a close friend :c

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is: death

73. Tomorrow: I hope I won't be ill

72. Today: is the day before Christmas

71. This Summer: was alrighty

70. This Weekend: almost done

67. Last 3 People who called for me: parents and siblings

62. The person who knows the most about me is: me

60. The most difficult thing to do is? I don't know

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket: nope, I don't drive yet

55. The first person I talked to today was? my sister

54. First time you had a crush: I don't remember

53. The one person who I cant hide things from: myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking: idk

51. Right now I am talking to: no one 

50. What is your dream job: yellow power ranger, pirate, samurai, ice cream shop keeper, tea cafe keepr, pilot, police, forensic/detective work, zoo keeper, meteorologist, geologist, park/forest ranger, doctor, and more, I have a lot of dream job 

49. First real job?: does veterinary assisting internship counts?

48. Snow is: pretty 

47. I have these pets: I used to have a fish tank and a turtle tank

46. I wish: I'm not lonely

44. The person that last made me cry was: me

43. Best sound in the world: the sound of someone who loves you? I wouldn't know :c

38. Cats or dogs: meow

37. Rain: can be pleasant

36.Which golden girl would you be? idk .-.

35 Myspace or Facebook: facebook, only because I have relatives there who adds me

34. Mexican food or Chinese? both?

33. My favorite piece of clothing: hmm no favorite but I really like my long sleeves pj and lavender pantie ._.

32. My favorite color is: all of the colors in the sky

31. Last time I cried: few minutes ago, hay fever ;_;

30. My friends are: 

29. My computer is: alrighty

28. missing? I don't know? o-o

27. Last person i got mad at? myself

26. Person you secretly crush: if I tell then it won't be a secret ._.

25. Favorite place: outdoors in nature

24. Favorite Song: I don't have a favorite 

23. Paper or plastic: I'll carry it by hand or reusable bags

22. All time favorite movie? Howl's Moving Castle

20. Favorite scent: skin 

19. What color is your hairbrush: blue and a sea green blue

18. Favorite shoes: boots or my old vans sneakers

17. I lose all respect for people who: 

15. Color of your bedroom: white

14. TV channels you watch: food network, discovery, sci fi, travel channel

13. Best Feature: I don't know

12. Worst Habit: sleeping habit

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: depression

9. Favorite TV Show: currently cupcake wars

8. My favorite celebrity is: I don't have/know anyone

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: white teddy bear

6. Greatest Fear: losing family members, getting abused, losing self-control, dying loveless

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: 

3. Who broke your heart:

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: when someone is happy with me

1. One thing that you're thinking about: worries


----------



## kirsty96 (Dec 26, 2011)

My middle name is:
Hanna louise

199. I was born in:
1996

198. I am really:
Nervous

197. My phone is:
Blackberry curve

196. My eye color is:
Blue

195. My shoe size is:
5

194. My ring size is:


193. My height is:
5'3

192. I am allergic to:
penicillin

191. I was born on:
March 4th

190. I am annoyed by:
People thinking they know how your feeling.

189. Last book you read:
Cant remember

188. My bed is:
Double

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Fat:L

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas 

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Yea

139. Yourself:
Mm

138. Aliens:
No

137. Heaven:
yes 

136. Hell?:
yes 

135. Ghosts:
Yes

134: Horoscopes:
Yes

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs

128. Drunk or High:
drunk

127. Phone or Online:
Phone

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunette

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
bad

114. Parents:
mine are the best

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Yesterday

102. Kissed Someone:
Yesterday

101. Saw someone:
10 minutes ago

100. Cried?
Last night

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
My friend

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Uncle

87. The last movie I watched:
can't remember

82. What I don't understand is:
people

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Work it out yourself

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Mum and sister

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Leaving school

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Work and doctors 

73. Tomorrow:
is another day

72. Today:
was a day

71. This Summer:
Boring

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Nan, mum and uncle

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Pretend everything is ok 

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Mum

54. First time you had a crush:
Year 8

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Me

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
?

51. Right now I am talking to:
My friend

50. What is your dream job:
Trauma surgeon 

49. First real job?:
None

48. Snow is:
pretty.

47. I have these pets:
Bearded dragon and dog

46. I wish:
I would get better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
No1

43. Best sound in the world:


38. Cats or dogs:
cats

37. Rain:
messes up my hair 

36.Which golden girl would you be
I don't know 

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
too much

32. My favorite color is:
Light blue

31. Last time I cried:
Last night

30. My friends are:
great

29. My computer is:
piece of crap

28. missing?
No1

27. Last person i got mad at?
Auntie

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one secretly

25. Favorite place:
whatever

24. Favorite Song:


23. Paper or plastic:
whatever

22. All time favorite movie?


20. Favorite scent:
petrol hahah

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black 

18. Favorite shoes:
Uggs

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Stab you in the back

15. Color of your bedroom:
Black and pink flower wallpaper 

14. TV channels you watch:


13. Best Feature:
tell me?

12. Worst Habit:
worrying too much, 

11. The worst pain I was ever in?
Dno

9. Favorite TV Show:
Celebrity juice

8. My favorite celebrity is:
alot

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:

6. Greatest Fear:
losing control

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Dno

3. Who broke your heart:
Waste of space.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
umm I dunno

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
bed.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*200. My middle name is:*
Anne

*199. I was born in:*
1989

*198. I am really:*
private

*197. My phone is:*
white

*196. My eye color is:*
hazel

*195. My shoe size is:*
9

*194. My ring size is:*
I don't know

*193. My height is:*
5'3"

*192. I am allergic to:*
nothing

*191. I was born on:
*November 5th

*190**. I am annoyed by:*
people

*189. Last book you read:*
Dear John

*188. My bed is:*
so comfy

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
My body
*
179. My favorite **Holiday** is:
*I don't really have one

*:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::*

*142. Love at first sight:*
No

*141. Luck:*
Yeah

*140. Fate:*
I'm not sure

*139. Yourself:*
Nope

*138. Aliens:*
No

*137. Heaven:
*I'm not sure, anymore

*136. Hell?:*
I'm not sure, anymore

*135. Ghosts*:
Heck yeah

*134: Horoscopes:*
No
*
:::Which is Better?:::*

*129. Hugs or Kisses*:
Hugs

*128. Drunk or High:*
I don't know; I've never been either.

*127. Phone or Online:*
Online

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Black

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Brunettes

*124. Hot or cold?*
Cold

*123. Summer or winter:*
I hate them both equally.

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Chocolate

*120. Night or Day:*
Night

*119. **Oranges** or Apples:*
Apples

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Straight

*:::Here's* *What I Think About:::*

*115. Back stabbers:*
Suck

*114. Parents:*
Love them

*:::Last time I:::*

*103. Hugged someone:*
Yesterday
*
102. Kissed Someone:*
Yesterday

*101. Saw someone:*
10 minutes ago

*100. Cried?*
Last week

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
My Mom

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
My brother

*87. The last movie I watched:*
*My Week with Marilyn*

*82. What I don't understand is:*
People

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
I don't know
*
76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
my dog

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
*living on my own

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
anything involving people

*73. Tomorrow:*
will be uneventful

*72. Today:*
was uneventful

*71. This Summer:*
will be hot & boring

70. *This Weekend*:
boring
*
67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
my Mom, my half brother, & CVS

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
me

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Live

*59. Have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
No

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
My brother
*
54. First time you had a crush:*
2nd grade

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
is myself

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
I don't remember

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
no one

*50. What is your dream job?:*
Working with animals

*49. First real job?:*
Medical Records Clerk

*48. Snow is:*
peaceful

*47. I have these pets:*
a dog

*46. I wish:*
I wasn't so guarded

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
my Dad

*43. Best sound in the world:*
is a baby's laugh

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Dogs

*37. Rain:*
I like it
*
36.Which golden girl would you be
*I have no idea

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither

*34*. *Mexican food or Chinese?*
Mexican

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
My delicates

*32. My favorite color is:
*Pink

*31. Last time I cried:*
I think this was already asked, but last week.

*30. My friends are:*
non existent

*29*. *My* *computer is:*
working just fine

*28. Missing?*
I don't know

*27. Last person I got mad at?*
My nephew

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
No one

*25. Favorite place:*
My bedroom

*24. Favorite Song:*
I'm not sure

*23. Paper or plastic:*
whatever

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Walk the Line

*20. Favorite scent:*
Fresh laundry

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Black

*18. Favorite shoes:*
None

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
are disrespectful, selfish, & manipulative

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
A very, very light blue

*14. TV channels you watch:*
CBS, ABC, TBS, FX, ABC Family, E!, HGTV, Food Network, CMT

*13. Best Feature:*
None, to me

*12. Worst Habit:*
Peeling my split ends & biting my nails

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
when I had this really intense pain going from my back to my chest&#8230; might have been pleurisy, but I'm not sure.

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Pretty Little Liars

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
I guess if I had to choose I would say Reese Witherspoon

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
is a Lion

*6. Greatest Fear:*
is losing my Mom or my nephew.

*4. What I like about the opposite sex is:*
I'm not sure

*3. Who broke your heart:*
I'll never tell

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
a shower
*
1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
It's a secret


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
David

199. I was born in:
1994

198. I am really:
weird

197. My phone is:
non-existent 

196. My eye color is:
blue

195. My shoe size is:
7&1/2-8

194. My ring size is:
8-9

193. My height is:
5'8"

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing that I'm aware of

191. I was born on:
24th Feb 1994

190. I am annoyed by:
The government 

189. Last book you read:
Don't read books 

188. My bed is:
an inanimate object

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
body

179. My favorite Holiday is:
christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yeah

141. Luck:
Yeah

140. Fate:
Yeah

139. Yourself:
On occasions

138. Aliens:
yeah 

137. Heaven:
nope 

136. Hell?:
nope

135. Ghosts:
50-50

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
depends

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
either 

124. Hot or cold?
hot

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
bad 

114. Parents:
cool

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
ages ago

102. Kissed Someone:
Years ago

101. Saw someone:
Just now

100. Cried?
Ages ago...

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
myself?

87. The last movie I watched:
30 minutes or less 

82. What I don't understand is:
many things

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
k.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
parents, home itself. 

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Leaving college 

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
the future 

73. Tomorrow:
never comes 

72. Today:
is nearly over 

71. This Summer:
I don't know

70. This Weekend:
I don't know

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
lick your elbow with your tongue...oh wait...its impossible.
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Myself

54. First time you had a crush:
A long time ago! 

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Bleahhhhh 

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
Scientist / researcher in the field of meteorology 

49. First real job?:
never had a real job 

48. Snow is:
made up of frozen water + ice crystals. 

47. I have these pets:
Tortoise and Rabbit

46. I wish:
SA would ever so kindly piss off 

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Can't remember 

43. Best sound in the world:
Dunno....a fart?

38. Cats or dogs:
Dogs but only small, fluffy ones which don't bark much or eat babies alive. 

37. Rain:
is wet. 

36.Which golden girl would you be
I would be a silver girl. 

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Twitter 

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese 

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
No clue 

32. My favorite color is:
Red

31. Last time I cried:
Ages ago

30. My friends are:
Non existent 

29. My computer is:
my baby 

28. missing?
my life back 

27. Last person i got mad at?
Can't remember. 

26. Person you secretly crush:
It wouldn't be a secret if I told. 

25. Favorite place:
Local Brothel. 

24. Favorite Song:
There are too many good songs to have a favourite 

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper 

22. All time favorite movie?
Twister 

20. Favorite scent:
Cut grass

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Silver 

18. Favorite shoes:
Dunno

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Bully

15. Color of your bedroom:
Blue 

14. TV channels you watch:
I don't watch TV that much, I'm more a movie person. 

13. Best Feature:
How the F do I know. 

12. Worst Habit:
randomly shaking leg lol 

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
You don't need to know that  

9. Favorite TV Show:
The Inbetweeners 

8. My favorite celebrity is:
I don't have one. 

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
My tiger. 

6. Greatest Fear:
Cancer, living a crap life, flying. 

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Take a guess  

3. Who broke your heart:
No one's broken it. 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Many things. 

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
When this will end.


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

*200. My middle name is:*
Eiram

*199. I was born in:*
The Year Of The Rabbit

*198. I am really:*
Sensual

*197. My phone is:*
Used to do everything except make phone calls

*196. My eye color is:*
Grey

*195. My shoe size is:*
11

*194. My ring size is:*
8/9

*193. My height is:*
5'7"

*192. I am allergic to:*
Zinc

*191. I was born on:*
5 May

*190. I am annoyed by:*
People who talk too much
*
189. Last book you read:*
Twilight (by Billy Dee Williams and Elizabeth Atkins-Bowman)
*
188. My bed is:*
Beautiful
*
187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
My stomach, it is too damn big!
*
179. My favorite Holiday is:*
The 4th of July

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::
*142. Love at first sight:*
Lust at first sight, yes, love, no

*141. Luck:*
yes

*140. Fate:*
Not sure

*139. Yourself:*
No

*138. Aliens:*
Yes

*137. Heaven:*
No

*136. Hell?:*
No

*135. Ghosts:*
Not Sure

*134: Horoscopes:*
Yes, if they are done by real astrologers (like my mum and brother)

:::Which is Better?:::

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
Kisses, the more passionate the better

*128. Drunk or High:*
Neither, eww

*127. Phone or Online:*
Online

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Both

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Brunettes

*124. Hot or cold?*
Hot

*123. Summer or winter:*
Summer

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Both! LOL

*120. Night or Day:*
Night

*119. Oranges or Apples:*
Apples

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Curly, the nappier the better 

:::Here's What I Think About:::

*115. Back stabbers:*
Nasty

*114. Parents:*
Lovable

:::Last time I:::

*103. Hugged someone:*
This morning

*102. Kissed Someone:*
This morning

*101. Saw someone:*
3 hours ago

*100. Cried?*
A few days ago

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Not a person, but she is ditsy as hell...one of my cats, Kerani

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
My dad

*87. The last movie I watched:*
Close Encounters

*82. What I don't understand is:*
Why can an unmarried 15 year old can have a baby and I can't find someone to knock me up.

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
"It's God's plan" hmmph.

*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
A balanced meal

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Finding the guy who will finally make me a mother

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
Getting old and being alone after all my family has died

*73. Tomorrow:*
I'm off work

*72. Today:*
My brother is going to call

*71. This Summer:*
Was too freaking hot

*70. This Weekend:*
I have to work 

*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
My husband, this trucker I used to mess with, and my brother

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
My brother (poor thing)

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Get somewhere on time

*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
No

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
Husband

*54. First time you had a crush:*
The boy told me he hated my guts and ripped up the note I'd written to him

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
My mum

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
Don't remember

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
My cats

*50. What is your dream job:*
Architect

*49. First real job?:*
Cook at the Holiday Inn Crowne Plaza's employee cafeteria (18)

*48. Snow is:*
What drives Nashvillians crazy

*47. I have these pets:*
2 cats, Nadira and Kerani

*46. I wish:*
I had a husband who was younger, fertile and wanted me constantly

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
This fellow I know...

*43. Best sound in the world:*
A soul-stirring Indian ghazal

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Cats!!!

*37. Rain:*
Ruins the excitement of an impending thunderstorm

*36.Which golden girl would you be*
Blanche, no doubt

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Mexican - the hotter the better

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
The blue sheer sari my husband hates

*32. My favorite color is:*
Peach

*31. Last time I cried:*
I brought it on by listening to sad music and thinking about some guy I missed

*30. My friends are:*
All male

*29. My computer is:*
Running better since I installed smc Fan Control

*28. missing?*
Living in West Nashville (so much)

*27. Last person i got mad at?*
My husband

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
Chef Ramsey...

*25. Favorite place:*
White Bridge Road

*24. Favorite Song:*
Resampled Area - NN (dark, obscure dub techno nobody's ever heard of)

*23. Paper or plastic:*
Plastic...I can reuse it.

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Mississippi Masala!!!

*20. Favorite scent:*
Gardenia

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Cherry wood

*18. Favorite shoes:*
Jeweled sandals

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
Are classless and trashy

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Peach

*14. TV channels you watch:*
The Weather Channel, Music Choice Easy Listening, Ion

*13. Best Feature:*
My natty dreadlocks 

*12. Worst Habit:*
Dissing myself constantly

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
When I had a miscarriage

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Hell's Kitchen

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Richard Meier

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
Stuffed Sylvester the cat 

*6. Greatest Fear:*
Having to clean up after a sick guest

*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
Hmm...so many things...the strength, the tenderness, the fragility...

*3. Who broke your heart:*
Those people who tormented me in school

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Being inside/around beautiful buildings

*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
When I'm going to get up and fry this damn hamburger, lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

*200. My middle name is:
*My mom's name

*199. I was born in:*
the early 90s
*198. I am really:*
sensitive
*197. My phone is:*
old
*196. My eye color is:*
pretty brown

*195. My shoe size is:*
7 and a half

*194. My ring size is:*
dunno

*193. My height is:*
5'1"

*192. I am allergic to:*
one medication

*191. I was born on:
*July 30th
*190**. I am annoyed by:*
my ex roommates
*189. Last book you read:*
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay

*188. My bed is:*
twin

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
that I beat myself up easily
*179. My favorite Holiday is:
*Halloween, Christmas, New Years, and my Birthday

*:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::*

*142. Love at first sight:*
Yes

*141. Luck:*
Yes

*140. Fate:*
Totally
*139. Yourself:*
Sometimes
*138. Aliens:*
Yes

*137. Heaven:
*Think so...idk

*136. Hell?:*
maybe....
*135. Ghosts*:
Yup

*134: Horoscopes:*
No
*
:::Which is Better?:::*

*129. Hugs or Kisses*:
Dunno

*128. Drunk or High:*
Dunno
*127. Phone or Online:*
Online

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Black

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Brunettes

*124. Hot or cold?*
Cold

*123. Summer or winter:*
Winter
*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Chocolate

*120. Night or Day:*
Night

*119. **Oranges** or Apples:*
Not sure
*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Curly 

*:::Here's* *What I Think About:::*

*115. Back stabbers:*
Boo

*114. Parents:*
Loving
*:::Last time I:::*

*103. Hugged someone:*
Yesterday?
*
102. Kissed Someone:*
Last night if my mom counts

*101. Saw someone:*
1 second ago

*100. Cried?*
can't remember happens so often

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
my sister?

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
my dad

*87. The last movie I watched:*
Easy A

*82. What I don't understand is:*
life

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
hmmm?
*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
my mommy

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
*getting my first boyfriend
*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
going to grad school

*73. Tomorrow:*
idk
*72. Today:*
I will watch the hunger games finally i hope

*71. This Summer:*
was awsome

70. *This Weekend*:
dunno
*
67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
bff #2, my dad, and my mom or sister....or was it my niece?

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
my mom

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
feel normal

*59. Have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
*knocks on wood three times*

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
My mommy
*
54. First time you had a crush:*
first grade?

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
my dad

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
dunno
*51. Right now I am talking to:*
me and my computer

*50. What is your dream job?:*
Actress in musical theater but I'm working to be a therapist

*49. First real job?:*
Never had one

*48. Snow is:*
beautiful

*47. I have these pets:*
a toy poodle

*46. I wish:*
I had a boyfriend
*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
my dad like usual

*43. Best sound in the world:*
not sure

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Dogs

*37. Rain:*
Is fun
*
36.Which golden girl would you be
*uh...
*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
I only have Facebook
*34*. *Mexican food or Chinese?*
Mexican

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
dunno

*32. My favorite color is:
*blue

*31. Last time I cried:*
answered this already
*30. My friends are:*
not a lot

*29*. *My* *computer is:*
annoying
*28. Missing?*
my first boyfriend
*27. Last person I got mad at?*
my dad like usual or my mom

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
this dude from my old college I'm never going to see again since I transferred

*25. Favorite place:*
My bathroom

*24. Favorite Song:*
Wake me up before you go go

*23. Paper or plastic:*
hmmm

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Grease

*20. Favorite scent:*
My dog

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
cant remember

*18. Favorite shoes:*
what I wear everyday

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
are fake

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
white
*14. TV channels you watch:*
ABC Family, mtv, comedy central, disney channel, too mny to list

*13. Best Feature:*
huh?

*12. Worst Habit:*
cant remember
*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
when I fell up the steps after i had surgery on my knee and bent it all the way in the fall and that was the first time I bent it since the surgery and it hurt for a few hours.
*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Switched at Birth, Teen Wolf, Vampire Diaries, True Blood, Game of Thrones too many to list I watch too much tv

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
cant remember
*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
Splenda the stuffed bear 
*6. Greatest Fear:*
dying before I'm 80
*4. What I like about the opposite sex is:*
I'm attracted to them

*3. Who broke your heart:*
hasn't happend yet :/

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
compliments
*
1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
these sunflower seeds are brilliant


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

*200. My middle name is:*
Anonymous

*199. I was born in:*
1988

*198. I am really:*
Sensitive

*197. My phone is:*
Within view

*196. My eye color is:*
Brown

*195. My shoe size is:*
9-10

*194. My ring size is:*
4-5

*193. My height is:*
5'7''

*192. I am allergic to:*
Cedar, ragweed, wheat, and fire ants

*191. I was born on:*
May 10

*190. I am annoyed by:*
Rude people

*189. Last book you read:*
I don't remember

*188. My bed is:*
Average

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
My tummy

*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
Christmas

*:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::*

*142. Love at first sight:*
Perhaps, depending on the circumstances.

*141. Luck:*
Yes

*140. Fate:*
Perhaps

*139. Yourself:*
Sometimes, it's something I've been working on

*138. Aliens:*
Mayhaps

*137. Heaven:*
Perhaps

*136. Hell?:*
Well, there is a town called Hell in my state ...

*135. Ghosts:*
I've actually encountered one, so yes

*134: Horoscopes:*
No

*:::Which is Better?:::*

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
Both

*128. Drunk or High:*
Neither

*127. Phone or Online:*
Online

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Depends on the complexion

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Again, depends on complexion

*124. Hot or cold?*
Hot

*123. Summer or winter:*
Summer

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Neither

*120. Night or Day:*
Night

*119. Oranges or Apples:*
I like both, but apples win

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Straight hair

*:::Here's What I Think About:::*

*115. Back stabbers:*
Thumbs down

*114. Parents:*
I love mine :heart

*:::Last time I:::*

*103. Hugged someone:*
Yesterday

*102. Kissed Someone:*
3 years ago

*101. Saw someone:*
12 hours ago

*100. Cried?*
It's been a while

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Probably one of my co-workers

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
My best friend

*87. The last movie I watched:*
I don't remember

*82. What I don't understand is:*
Why drive on parkways and park in driveways

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
"I see" when I know they didn't

*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
Already left, and I miss being able to save as much money as I did then

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Tomorrow

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
An upcoming doctor's appointment

*73. Tomorrow:*
Will be Thursday

*72. Today:*
Was Wednesday

*71. This Summer:*
Has been hot and dry this year

*70. This Weekend:*
Was awesome!

*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
My mom, K, and T

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
Myself

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Watch someone I care about suffer

*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
I got pulled over for speeding once, but fortunately I got off with a warning

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
The guy at the front desk at the gym

*54. First time you had a crush:*
I don't remember

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
Myself

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
Today

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
Nobody

*50. What is your dream job:*
Something in the medical field

*49. First real job?:*
Full-time employee, I guess

*48. Snow is:*
Pretty, but a rarity here

*47. I have these pets:*
No pets right now

*46. I wish:*
World peace

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Myself, I guess

*43. Best sound in the world:*
Ocean waves

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Cats

*37. Rain:*
I love it, we always need it here

*36.Which golden girl would you be*
I'm probably the most like Dorothy

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Facebook

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Neither

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
My Hawaiian tube dress that I wear around the house, it's pretty and comfortable, and can be worn in casual settings

*32. My favorite color is:*
Purple

*31. Last time I cried:*
It's been a while

*30. My friends are:*
Great

*29. My computer is:*
Okay

*28. missing?*
Somebody

*27. Last person i got mad at?*
Myself

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
Nobody for the time being

*25. Favorite place:*
My office/computer room with my bedroom as a close second

*24. Favorite Song:*
Can't pick only one

*23. Paper or plastic:*
Reusable 

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Can't pick only one

*20. Favorite scent:*
Gardenia and nice, clean smells

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Which one? My house hairbrush is black and purple, my car hairbrush is green, and my compact mirror/collapsible brush for my purse is purple ... What? I have really long hair.

*18. Favorite shoes:*
Depending on the setting, I like flats, flip-flops, and sneakers

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
Would intentionally cause harm to a child, or anybody else for that matter.

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Light purple

*14. TV channels you watch:*
I don't have a TV

*13. Best Feature:*
My eyes

*12. Worst Habit:*
Shaking my leg/tapping my foot

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
When I pulled my hip, it hurt like hell to walk

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Big Bang Theory

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Don't have one

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
My stuffed bunny ... sentimental value

*6. Greatest Fear:*
Losing a loved-one

*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
There are a lot of things,

*3. Who broke your heart:*
--

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
An awesome workout

*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
I should probably go to bed now.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

200. My middle name is:
*Catherine*

199. I was born in:
*1993*

198. I am really:
*Bored*

197. My phone is:
*Breaking*

196. My eye color is:
*Brown*

195. My shoe size is:
*6*

194. My ring size is:
*Dont know*

193. My height is:
*5'6*

192. I am allergic to:
*Dont know. Nothing maybe.*

191. I was born on:
*A Tuesday*

190. I am annoyed by:
*Peoples attitudes!*

189. Last book you read:
*Cosmopolis by Don DeLillo*

188. My bed is:
*Made*

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
*Just one? baha*

179. My favorite Holiday is:
*Christmas*

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
*Not love, but something electric.*

141. Luck:
*Yes*

140. Fate:
*Yes*

139. Yourself:
*Starting to*

138. Aliens:
*Yes*

137. Heaven:
*No*

136. Hell?:
*No*

135. Ghosts:
*Yes*

134: Horoscopes:
*A little*

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
*Hugs*

128. Drunk or High:
*High*

127. Phone or Online:
*Online*

126. Red heads or Black hair:
*Black*

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
*Brunettes*

124. Hot or cold?
*Cold*

123. Summer or winter:
*Winter*

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
*Chocolate*

120. Night or Day:
*Night*

119. Oranges or Apples:
*Apples*

118. Curly or Straight hair:
*Undecided*

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
*Unforgivable*

114. Parents:
*Can be a lot of things, my mams the best.*

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
*Yesterday*

102. Kissed Someone:
*A few weeks ago*

101. Saw someone:
*A few minutes ago*

100. Cried?
*Yesterday*

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
*A friend*

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
*Michael and Sean*

87. The last movie I watched:
*Moon*

82. What I don't understand is:
*A lot of things*

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
*K*

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
*My room and my mam*

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
*University*

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
*Being anxious because of university*

73. Tomorrow:
*The sun'll come out*

72. Today:
*Just another day*

71. This Summer:
*Was great*

70. This Weekend:
*Pies!*

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
*Mam, Alexia, Rudolphe*

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
*Michael*

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
*Get over myself*

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
*Nope*

55. The first person I talked to today was?
*Mam*

54. First time you had a crush:
*Ages ago*

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
*Mam and Michael*

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
*Dont know*

51. Right now I am talking to:
*Myself *

50. What is your dream job:
*Running some type of set/production*

49. First real job?:
*Waitress*

48. Snow is:
* Inspiring.*

47. I have these pets:
*None*

46. I wish:
*I would like myself more*

44. The person that last made me cry was:
*Myself*

43. Best sound in the world:
*Laughter? I dont know, something poetic*

38. Cats or dogs:
*Cats*

37. Rain:
*Smells amazing *

36.Which golden girl would you be
*The wacky one*

35 Myspace or Facebook:
*FB*

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
*Chinese*

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
*My black pencil skirt*

32. My favorite color is:
*Blue*

31. Last time I cried:
*Already answered, foo'*

30. My friends are:
*Good*

29. My computer is:
Dying on me. Nuuuh

28. missing?
*The outside*

27. Last person i got mad at?
*Mam*

26. Person you secretly crush:
*Unattainable celebrities*

25. Favorite place:
*Right now, my room. *

24. Favorite Song:
*Right now, How Many More Times - Led Zeppelin*

23. Paper or plastic:
*Paper*

22. All time favorite movie?
*The Darjeeling Limited*

20. Favorite scent:
*Petrichor*

19. What color is your hairbrush:
*Black*

18. Favorite shoes:
*Docs*

17. I lose all respect for people who:
*Lie*

15. Color of your bedroom:
*Different hues of blues*

14. TV channels you watch:
*Streaming, baby*

13. Best Feature:
*Not sure*

12. Worst Habit:
*Skin picking, nervous talking*

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
*Depression*

9. Favorite TV Show:
*Right now, Girls*

8. My favorite celebrity is:
*Alot*

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
*Pengu Andrew III*

6. Greatest Fear:
*Ending up alone*

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
*Things *

3. Who broke your heart:
*Doesn't matter anymore*

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
*Working out.*

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
*What else can I do to pass the time*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*This is the perfect opportunity for my stalkers to get know me... *

200. My middle name is:
I don't have one. :sus Starting well, this survey lol

199. I was born in:
1995

198. I am really:
Optimistic 

197. My phone is:
My life

196. My eye color is:
dark brown

195. My shoe size is:
7/7.5

194. My ring size is:
I don't know.. Normal?

193. My height is:
1.79

192. I am allergic to:
Polyester

191. I was born on:
The day of the deciding battle of Waterloo.

190. I am annoyed by:
Ignorance, retard comments, arrogance.

189. Last book you read:
Jose Saramago - Stood up from the ground (translated the title..)

188. My bed is:
My safe haven

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Laziness and weird obsessions.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Every holiday.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Yes

139. Yourself:
Yes

138. Aliens:
No

137. Heaven:
Yes

136. Hell?:
Yes

135. Ghosts:
No

134: Horoscopes:
Yes

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Dunno o.o

128. Drunk or High:
Neither

127. Phone or Online:
Phone

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black. Gotta represent.

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate!

120. Night or Day:
Day

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Curly

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Je déteste

114. Parents:
The cornerstone of society

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Last week.

102. Kissed Someone:
Bahahahaha...sorry

101. Saw someone:
A few minutes ago

100. Cried?
Years ago.

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
I am *giggle*

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Whit und Wes

87. The last movie I watched:
Captain al Raid

82. What I don't understand is:
Relationships.

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
No, we don't have any.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My Mom + Dad

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Graduating!

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Exams. Which are necessary for the above, but yeah..

73. Tomorrow:
I'll love you!

72. Today:
Was awesomely random, yet imperfectly strange.

71. This Summer:
Was too short.

70. This Weekend:
Is going to be relaxed.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Does Whatsapp count? Or is it not about that, but asked for me? Lol, confused.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
My mom

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Not to be scared.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No.

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My mom lol

54. First time you had a crush:
When I was 6.. That was a simple don't-know-what-love-means crush.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
My dad

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Today during class...

51. Right now I am talking to:
No one! This is such a stupid question.

50. What is your dream job:
Engineer. Ftw!

49. First real job?:
None.

48. Snow is:
Silent.

47. I have these pets:
Dog.

46. I wish:
For success!

44. The person that last made me cry was:
My dad.

43. Best sound in the world:
Silence.

38. Cats or dogs:
Can't decide..

37. Rain:
Is soothing.

36.Which golden girl would you be?:
Que?

35 Myspace or Facebook:
None. Retards.

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
V-V

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Yellow scarf.

32. My favorite color is:
Blue, Purple, Yellow

31. Last time I cried:
A few years ago. God, do I have to say it again?

30. My friends are:
Nutty weirdo's. Just as I like them.

29. My computer is:
Non existent.

28. missing?
My Mr. Right. Call: 0036-AWKWARDROMANCE if you've seen him.

27. Last person i got mad at?
The janitor.

26. Person you secretly crush:
Shy, awkward, interesting.

25. Favorite place:
The sea at night.

24. Favorite Song:
Cary Brothers - Belong

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper.

22. All time favorite movie?
Mathilda

20. Favorite scent:
Bulgari - Jasmin Noir

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Black

18. Favorite shoes:
All Stars

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Are disrespectful.. Hmm, would this be an endless loop?

15. Color of your bedroom:
Pink, orange flower wallpaper with red and some more orange.

14. TV channels you watch:
All channels.

13. Best Feature:
My smile.

12. Worst Habit:
Stressing too much/ Procrastinating too much. It has to do with eachother lol

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
When I bruised my ankle.

9. Favorite TV Show:
South Park

8. My favorite celebrity is:
None.

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Beertje <3

6. Greatest Fear:
Spiders, Jellyfish, Octopuses, Crabs, Lobsters, Shrimp, Escalators, Heights, Small rooms, Failing.

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Their simplicity.

3. Who broke your heart:
Yet to be broken.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Sunrises.

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
This survey was tooo f-ing long!


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

200. My middle name is:
Frances

199. I was born in:
1998

198. I am really:
tired

197. My phone is:
dead

196. My eye color is:
blue-grey-green

195. My shoe size is:
8/9

194. My ring size is:
No clue. Big.

193. My height is:
5'3

192. I am allergic to:
ragweed, gluten

191. I was born on:
March 26

190. I am annoyed by:
mosquitos

189. Last book you read:
The Sky Is Falling - Kit Pearson

188. My bed is:
the thing I'm sitting on right now.

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My weight

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Hallowe'en and Christmas

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
yes

140. Fate:
yes

139. Yourself:
nope

138. Aliens:
yep

137. Heaven:
yes

136. Hell?:
no

135. Ghosts:
yes

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Depends

128. Drunk or High:
Drunk

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red heads

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Winter (although if you ask me in mid-February I'll probably have a different answer...)

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight hair

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
BAD.

114. Parents:
Mine are pretty awesome.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Today

102. Kissed Someone:
Yesterday

101. Saw someone:
Half an hour ago

100. Cried?
Last week.

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
My neighbour

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
My Dad - he's hilarious

87. The last movie I watched:
What About Bob

82. What I don't understand is:
People

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
Every time my parents said "we'll see"

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My parents + my room (it's dark purple!)

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
My first piano lesson with my new teacher tomorrow

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
School tomorrow

73. Tomorrow:
Is my first day of High School 

72. Today:
Last day of summer 

71. This Summer:
Felt really short. :sus

70. This Weekend:
Felt even shorter.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
My dad, one of our neighbours, my mum.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Understand other people.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
Don't even drive.

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My sister

54. First time you had a crush:
When I was about five, I swore up and down that I was going to marry my best friend's brother. Now it would be like marrying _my_ brother :sus

53. The one person who I can't hide things from:
My mum - although I'm getting better at that. 

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Texted? My friend and I were talking about a TV show and I swear she was inside my head.

51. Right now I am talking to:
Nobody.

50. What is your dream job:
Writer

49. First real job?:
Working at an apple orchard. 

48. Snow is:
Lovely until it starts to melt.

47. I have these pets:
Dog, cat, goldfish

46. I wish:
I didn't have to go to school.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
An ex-friend of mine.

43. Best sound in the world:
Piano.

38. Cats or dogs:
Dogs

37. Rain:
Should stay away tomorrow.

36.Which golden girl would you be
Rose is the only one I can remember, the name of, ha ha.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Either my favourite skinny jeans or the purple hoodie I got at Oxford University last summer.

32. My favorite color is:
DARK purple.

31. Last time I cried:
Last week

30. My friends are:
The ones I have are awesome, but I haven't got a lot.

29. My computer is:
A Mac. :boogie

28. missing?
My best friend

27. Last person i got mad at?
My sister

26. Person you secretly crush:
My best-guy-friend.

25. Favorite place:
London, England.

24. Favorite Song:
Take it Back by Norah Jones

23. Paper or plastic:
I don't know.

22. All time favorite movie?
Hugo

20. Favorite scent:
Lilacs

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Brown wood.

18. Favorite shoes:
Black and white Converse

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Make fun of people for how they look

15. Color of your bedroom:
Dark purple

14. TV channels you watch:
Don't watch channels, mainly specific shows.

13. Best Feature:
Hmm ... I've been rather blessed in the chest department, ha ha

12. Worst Habit:
Biting my nails/lips -

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
The time where I got a panic attack - the thing that probably set it off was this really sharp pain in my stomach, and I'm a hypochondriac, so ... yeah. And there are no words to describe the feeling you get when you think you're going to pass out.

9. Favorite TV Show:
Downton Abbey

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Norah Jones

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Blue and green stuffed bear that I've had since I was 8

6. Greatest Fear:
Cancer

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They're so much nicer than girls, ha ha

3. Who broke your heart:
It's all behind me now. 

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Music

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
School tomorrow


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

200. My middle name is:

199. I was born in: 

198. I am really: 

197. My phone is: 
old and lame

196. My eye color is: 
green?

195. My shoe size is: 
13 mens

194. My ring size is: 
??

193. My height is: 
6'

192. I am allergic to: 
...

191. I was born on: 
April 16

190. I am annoyed by: 
when my nose is running

189. Last book you read: 
how to be happy

188. My bed is: 
awful lol it hurts so bad

187: One thing you hate about yourself: 
my teeth

179. My favorite Holiday is: 
thanksgiving

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In::: 

142. Love at first sight: 
no opinion

141. Luck: 
uh yeah lol

140. Fate: 
hmmm no not really

139. Yourself: 
yes

138. Aliens: 
no

137. Heaven: 
yes

136. Hell?: 
hmm less so than heaven but sort of

135. Ghosts: 
no

134: Horoscopes: 
no

:::Which is Better?::: 

129. Hugs or Kisses: 
kisses from gf and hugs from everyone else

128. Drunk or High: 
neither

127. Phone or Online: 
? phone

126. Red heads or Black hair: 
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes: 
brunette

124. Hot or cold? 
cold

123. Summer or winter: 
summer

121. Chocolate or vanilla: 
vanilla

120. Night or Day: 
night

119. Oranges or Apples: 
apples

118. Curly or Straight hair: 
curly

:::Here's What I Think About :::

115. Back stabbers: 
they are backstabbers lol

114. Parents: 
love them

:::Last time I::: 

103. Hugged someone: 
i cant remember

102. Kissed Someone: 
maybe 2-3 years ago

101. Saw someone: 
20 minutes ago

100. Cried? 
uh i teared up yesterday..the tears weren't heavy enough to fall though

90. who is the ditsiest person you know: 
idk

89. Who makes you laugh the most: 
...? no one consistently is funny. I guess me =D i laugh at my own jokes 

87. The last movie I watched: 
some movie with kevin heart and beanie sigel

82. What I don't understand is: 
life

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was: 
....

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is: 
my mom and my cat

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most: 
being happy and being in a good relationship

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is: 
getting older

73. Tomorrow: 
might be a good day

72. Today: 
will probably be wack

71. This Summer: 
i did nothing

70. This Weekend: 
-_- will be annoying

67. Last 3 People who called for me: 
mom.... ....older bro...talent agency

62. The person who knows the most about me is: 
me lol then my mom

60. The most difficult thing to do is? 
face my fears

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket: 
no

55. The first person I talked to today was? 
mom

54. First time you had a crush: 
ohh i was always a lover boy hhaha my 1st was in kindergarten..she had blonde hair mmm...a hot piece of 4 year old ***

53. The one person who I cant hide things from: 
? no one...GOD

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking: 
idk

51. Right now I am talking to: 
no one

50. What is your dream job: 
some type of athlete or an actor

49. First real job?: 
never had one

48. Snow is: 
overrated

47. I have these pets: 
cat =) the best cat

46. I wish: 
I unlocked my true potential

44. The person that last made me cry was: 
....

43. Best sound in the world: 
too inappropriate

38. Cats or dogs: 
big dogs

37. Rain: 
i love it

36.Which golden girl would you be 
im a man

35 Myspace or Facebook: 
myspace

34. Mexican food or Chinese? 
mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing: 
hmm my hoodie

32. My favorite color is: 
blue

31. Last time I cried: 
yesterday..sort of

30. My friends are: 
becoming extinct

29. My computer is: 
too average...i need a machine built for nerds

28. missing? 
my baby

27. Last person i got mad at? 
dont know

26. Person you secretly crush: 
=) this girl i saw at the gym

25. Favorite place: 
a basketball court

24. Favorite Song: 
hollow by submersed

23. Paper or plastic: 
paper

22. All time favorite movie? 
i don't remember the name

20. Favorite scent: 
? lol

19. What color is your hairbrush: 
tan

18. Favorite shoes: 
jordans

17. I lose all respect for people who: 
manipulate

15. Color of your bedroom: 
a nice brown

14. TV channels you watch: 
cartoon network , comedy central, nickelodeon, & a couple others that i dont know the name of (i just remember the number..one has mythbusters & storage wars and the other is all about houses)

13. Best Feature: 
that's subjective but I think it's my athleticism

12. Worst Habit: 
......talking too much

11. The worst pain I was ever in was: 
when i 1st got braces or after i got 4 teeth pulled and a couple were inside my gums

9. Favorite TV Show: 
the office

8. My favorite celebrity is: 
will smith

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal: 
....? my space jam bugs bunny

6. Greatest Fear: 
......

4. What i like about the opposite sex is: 
everything..well, except the gossip..oh and girls aren't funny

3. Who broke your heart: 
a real life skag

2. One thing that makes you feel great is: 
having an awesome gf

1. One thing that you're thinking about :
i need an awesome gf


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

200. My middle name is:
M. C. M.

199. I was born in:
The Philippines. <3

198. I am really:
Impulsive, slightly crazy, and stubborn. 

197. My phone is:
Hardly ever used...

196. My eye color is:
Dark brown.

195. My shoe size is:
Usually an 8, but varies.

194. My ring size is:
7, I think.

193. My height is:
5'2" <sigh>

192. I am allergic to:
Conceited people, bossy people, people who talk loudly on their phone in the bus...

191. I was born on
Day before a November holiday.

190. I am annoyed by:
Conceited people, bossy people, and people who talk loudly on their phone in the bus...?

189. Last book you read:
Divergent by Veronica Roth!

188. My bed is:
Purple, comfy and slightly furry. x)

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
Physically, my eyes. The other thing is obvious.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas and New Year's! Boxing Day, too.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Maybe.

141. Luck:
I'm going to say no on this one. Sorry.

140. Fate:
No.

139. Yourself:
Undecided.

138. Aliens:
Yes.

137. Heaven:
Yes.

136. Hell?:
Sure.

135. Ghosts:
Maybe.

134: Horoscopes:
No.

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs. 

128. Drunk or High:
Neither!

127. Phone or Online:
Online is more comfortable for me.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red heads.

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunettes.

124. Hot or cold?
Hot.

123. Summer or winter:
Summer.

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate! Omnomnom~

120. Night or Day:
Day.

119. Oranges or Apples:
Apples.

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight on myself but curly on mostly everyone else.

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Ridiculous...

114. Parents:
Mine are pretty cool most of the time. :3

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Meh, been a while. Online hugs don't count right? I rarely give hugs IRL, actually. Mine needs to be earned.

102. Kissed Someone:
Ummm...

101. Saw someone:
Like, date? Never.

100. Cried?
Last week. :'(

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
I don't know any. =)

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Certain lovely people!

87. The last movie I watched:
The Dark Knight Rises.

82. What I don't understand is:
People... myself... and there's this hotdog where I live that costs $100 each. I really want to try it. O.O

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
An evasive one...

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My Mom's cooking? Haha.

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
I can't think of anything I'm looking forward to right now.

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
First day back to school tomorrow! Omgomg.

73. Tomorrow:
Is the first day of school. Luckily, I only have one class to attend. Still... *sweat

72. Today:
Was like any other day...

71. This Summer:
Has been rather uneventful...

70. This Weekend:
Probably gonna be studying, and studying, and studying... and yes, more studying. I hope I still remember how to study.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
I forget.

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
An old friend from HS.

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Being yourself.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket?
Nope.

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Family.

54. First time you had a crush:
I think it was like the first grade or something, haha.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Mom. She knows me too well. <sigh>

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Today actually.

51. Right now I am talking to:
No one right now...

50. What is your dream job:
I change my mind all the time, but I can only imagine something related to psych.

49. First real job?:
Unpaid, cancer foundation volunteer; paid, proctor.

48. Snow is:
Really calming to watch.

47. I have these pets:
Used to have two dogs, a bunny and goldfish.

46. I wish:
I was more open to people and don't care so much about a lot of them. 

44. The person that last made me cry was:
...

43. Best sound in the world:
^_^

38. Cats or dogs:
I'm neutral about both.

37. Rain:
It sometimes matches my mood perfectly so I like it. :3

36.Which golden girl would you be?
Eh?

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
This jacket/coat that I can't wait to start wearing again. I love fall fashion. 

32. My favorite color is:
Happy colours.

31. Last time I cried:
Last week. T~T

30. My friends are:
My treasures. 

29. My computer is:
Responsible for more than half of my social life, I swear lol.

28. missing?
Yup. 

27. Last person i got mad at?
I don't remember...

26. Person you secretly crush:
No one right now. I think.

25. Favorite place:
Japanese restaurants! And my room, where I feel safe. :3

24. Favorite Song:
I've been listening to a lot of Adele songs lately.

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper I guess...

22. All time favorite movie?
Can't think of one right now but prob some romedy. :3

20. Favorite scent:
Freshly cut grass, strawberries, roses, the smell of baking chocolate chip cookies and cupcakes.

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Neon orange...

18. Favorite shoes:
Simple ballet flats. Or gladiators. AND BOOTS.

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Lie to me or mislead me in any way. :no

15. Color of your bedroom:
The worst shade of yellow ever.

14. TV channels you watch:
TFC, man. x)

13. Best Feature:
I guess I like my skin, it's smooth. It's been breaking out lately though. <sigh>

12. Worst Habit:
Cancelling plans at the last minute, lip biting, waking up so early. PROCRASTINATING.

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Wasn't from a physical injury. T~T

9. Favorite TV Show:
- Walang Hangaan
- Be Careful With My Heart

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Right now - Coco Martin, Christian Bautista and Richard Yap lol.

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Totoro and HK. Or Domo. XD

6. Greatest Fear:
Failure, rejection, humiliation, disappointing people, spiders, flying cockroaches (OMG).

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
They are easier to understand... most of the time...

3. Who broke your heart:
Is unimportant.

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Achieving set goals, things going my way, a good workout, nice hair, Starbucks' Pumpkin Spice latte... another reason I love fall. ^^

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
I want to get some ice-cream.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

200. My middle name is:
Dylan

199. I was born in:
1992

198. I am really:
Lonely

197. My phone is:
Samsung Galaxy S3

196. My eye color is:
Blue

195. My shoe size is:
12-13, depending on the brand

194. My ring size is:
No clue

193. My height is:
5'8"

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing that I know of

191. I was born on:
February 29, 1992 (Leap year)

190. I am annoyed by:
Life

189. Last book you read:
Nikon D5100 manual

188. My bed is:
Sealy BackCare Alysha (Pocket coils, eurotop), Double

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
How much I scare people away from me

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas. Most time off.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yes

141. Luck:
Yes

140. Fate:
Not really

139. Yourself:
No :rain

138. Aliens:
That's classified.

137. Heaven:
No

136. Hell?:
Yeah, it's called Earth.

135. Ghosts:
Not sure

134: Horoscopes:
No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
One person in particular - kisses, hugs from everyone else

128. Drunk or High:
Drunk (never been high)

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Red

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunette

124. Hot or cold?
Hot

123. Summer or winter:
Winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Curly

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Never had anybody do that to me, nobody knows anything about me

114. Parents:
They raised me and tried I guess. I feel like they heavily favour my brother though.

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
July 19th, 2012. Pearson International Airport.

102. Kissed Someone:
Same as above

101. Saw someone:
Does the lady at Subway count?

100. Cried?
This morning

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Me

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Guy by the name of Karnivore

87. The last movie I watched:
Ip Man

82. What I don't understand is:
Everything

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
"Dat's right"

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
My cat

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Nothing at this point. Hoping to get Alexisonfire tickets but that's about it.

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
Thinking about her.

73. Tomorrow:
Work

72. Today:
Holiday

71. This Summer:
Gave me two weeks of pure bliss, and the rest was (is) torture

70. This Weekend:
Maybe another SAS meet?

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Nobody today

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Either Laura or Audrey

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Be alone

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
Laura

54. First time you had a crush:
Grade 8? 

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Laura

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
No idea

51. Right now I am talking to:
Nobody

50. What is your dream job:
Stay at home dad? That or something computer related.

49. First real job?:
Data entry

48. Snow is:
Ice crystals? White? Cold?

47. I have these pets:
Cat named Lemmy

46. I wish:
I could find someone who cared about me

44. The person that last made me cry was:
Audrey

43. Best sound in the world:
POST beep after working on a computer (Computer nerds know what I'm talking about)

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats

37. Rain:
Don't mind it if I'm not stuck in it for long. 

36.Which golden girl would you be
I don't know the girls, but Betty White. Most perverted old lady ever.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Neither

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Chinese

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
Protest The Hero concert tee, first show I went to alone

32. My favorite color is:
Purple

31. Last time I cried:
This morning

30. My friends are:
Few and far between

29. My computer is:
Overkill. It's my hobby though

28. missing?
Audrey

27. Last person i got mad at?
Karnivore

26. Person you secretly crush:
No secret crushes. Anybody I like, knows that I do.

25. Favorite place:
Somebody's arms

24. Favorite Song:
The Girl - City and Colour

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
Heartbreak Ridge

20. Favorite scent:
No comment...

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Imagine whatever colour a pine 2x4 is. Everything's pretty much that colour.

18. Favorite shoes:
Only have one pair, K-Swiss something or other. 

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Lie to my face/leave me out of important things

15. Color of your bedroom:
I'm a guy...no idea. Kinda this light brownish colour

14. TV channels you watch:
Discovery Channel, DIY Network, Food Network, Military Channel

13. Best Feature:
My calves? I don't really have one though

12. Worst Habit:
Being clingy

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Failed suicide attempt, followed by talking to the girl who hurt me after I woke up

9. Favorite TV Show:
Louie

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Don't really have one

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
I have a stuffed bunny from the day I was born

6. Greatest Fear:
Being alone

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Feeling loved

3. Who broke your heart:
Shadé, Audrey

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Hugs

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
It's dinner time. Bye SAS.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*200. My middle name is:
*Wayde

*199. I was born in:*
1988

*198. I am really:*
Kind

*197. My phone is:*
In my work locker

*196. My eye color is:*
Hazel

*195. My shoe size is:*
13

*194. My ring size is:*
no idea

*193. My height is:*
6'1"

*192. I am allergic to:*
deoderant

*191. I was born on:*
Dec 21

*190. I am annoyed by:*
Anything when Im sleepy

*189. Last book you read:*
Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption

*188. My bed is:*
My moms old one

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
My stomach

*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
All of them

*:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::*

*142. Love at first sight:*
No

*141. Luck:*
No

*140. Fate:*
GOD's for my life

*139. Yourself:*
Yes

*138. Aliens:*
Illegal ones, yes.

*137. Heaven:*
Of course

*136. Hell?:*
Don't want to

*135. Ghosts:*

No

*134: Horoscopes:*
What?

*:::Which is Better?:::*

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
Both

*128. Drunk or High:*
Neither

*127. Phone or Online:*
Online

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Blondes

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Again, blondes

*124. Hot or cold?*
Mid

*123. Summer or winter:*
Fall

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Chocolate

*120. Night or Day:*
Night

*119. Oranges or Apples:*
I like both, but oranges

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Straight hair

*:::Here's What I Think About:::*

*115. Back stabbers:*
Gay

*114. Parents:*
I love mine :heart

*:::Last time I:::*

*103. Hugged someone:*
Dont recall

*102. Kissed Someone:*
Never

*101. Saw someone:*
Few minutes ago

*100. Cried?*
Not long ago, but still need to I think.

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Not sure

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
My mom

*87. The last movie I watched:*
Groundhog Day

*82. What I don't understand is:*
Why morons pull out in front of me on the highway when they see me coming.

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
the "look"

*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
Already left.

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Getting a job with my new degree

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
The $30+ thousand dollars I will owe in school loans.

*73. Tomorrow:*
Will Tuesday

*72. Today:*
Is tuesday... early morning.

*71. This Summer:*
Has been hotter than hell

*70. This Weekend:*
Was short

*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
My mom, my mom, and... oh, my mom.

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
My mom

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Watch hurt and hungry kids starve.

*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
So far, only a warning.

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
My mom, lol.

*54. First time you had a crush:*
Kindergarden. On my teacher.

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
GOD.

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
Couple days ago

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
The computer

*50. What is your dream job:*
Pilot

*49. First real job?:*
Truck Unloader @ Wal-Mart

*48. Snow is:*
Only an imagination for me.

*47. I have these pets:*
Dachshund, and my deceased cat.

*46. I wish:*
I could win the lottery or something to give it all to charity.

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Myself.

*43. Best sound in the world:*
A beautiful baby asleep

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Cats

*37. Rain:*
I love it, we always need it here

*36.Which golden girl would you be*
Rose

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
IM SO SICK OF BOTH OF THOSE!!!!

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
My "birthday suit" LOL.

*32. My favorite color is:*
Sky Blue

*31. Last time I cried:*
Already askes me that.

*30. My friends are:*
Few, but fun

*29. My computer is:*
Not mine.

*28. missing?*
missing? missing what?

*27. Last person i got mad at?*
Hmm... not sure.

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
Nobody for the time being.

*25. Favorite place:*
In bed asleep. I have the COOLEST dreams.

*24. Favorite Song:*
Almost Home - Craig Morgan

*23. Paper or plastic:*
Dont care really.

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Two actually, "October Sky", and "Men of Honor".

*20. Favorite scent:*
...

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
I have a black comb, but thats it.

*18. Favorite shoes:*
Flip flops in the summer, any other shoe in the winter.

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
disgust me.

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Messy.

*14. TV channels you watch:*
No cable

*13. Best Feature:*
My heart

*12. Worst Habit:*
I stutter when I get nervous.

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
The heartack of watching my Dad have to drive off at the end of his weekend visits.

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Whose line is it Anyway

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
I have several

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
My little stuffed seal, from Sea World when I was 4

*6. Greatest Fear:*
Not getting to go to Heaven

*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
good looking... sometimes

*3. Who broke your heart:*
... I did.

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Knowing that I really helped someone.

*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
Im at the end already?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Elizabeth

199. I was born in:
1990

198. I am really:
okay

197. My phone is:
flip phone!

196. My eye color is:
green

195. My shoe size is:
small

194. My ring size is:
-

193. My height is:
5'3"

192. I am allergic to:
That Abilify stuff

191. I was born on:
16 days from the 80s...missed that decade...so yeah Jan. 16th

190. I am annoyed by:
little things

189. Last book you read:
it's kind of a funny story

188. My bed is:
cool

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
That I think I care too much and a lot don't appreciate it. Or I feel like they don't.

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Halloween. But this October sucks...it got cold late.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
sure

140. Fate:
meh

139. Yourself:
i doubt myself

138. Aliens:
hmm creatures

137. Heaven:
i guess

136. Hell?:
i guess..

135. Ghosts:
Sometimes I want to believe...I'm on the fence. 

134: Horoscopes:
No

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
I would say neither 

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
Brunette

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
neither

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Vanilla..but could take both

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
apples sure.

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
weird

114. Parents:
well I depend on them meh

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Last weekend.

102. Kissed Someone:
Ahhh June

101. Saw someone:
when I went to the store

100. Cried?
morning

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
dunno

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
cat is goofy

87. The last movie I watched:
Hocus Pocus

82. What I don't understand is:
the obsession with zombies

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
no

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
everything

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
dunno

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
november 15th

73. Tomorrow:
is the 30th

72. Today:
another day

71. This Summer:
was dreadful

70. This Weekend:
coming weekend will suck

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
doctors

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
no one

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Go up to hot guys

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
cat

54. First time you had a crush:
Like 5th

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
mee?

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
the other day

51. Right now I am talking to:
Nobody

50. What is your dream job:
don't know

49. First real job?:
hostess lol

48. Snow is:
pretty

47. I have these pets:
a cat

46. I wish:
i can feel people care

44. The person that last made me cry was:
no one

43. Best sound in the world:
dont know

38. Cats or dogs:
i guess both

37. Rain:
i wish it would

36.Which golden girl would you be
-

35 Myspace or Facebook:
myspace

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
this sweater

32. My favorite color is:
blue

31. Last time I cried:
same question

30. My friends are:
not there

29. My computer is:
my safe haven

28. missing?
sexy times lol

27. Last person i got mad at?
myself?

26. Person you secretly crush:
no one. I wish that guy would come back.

25. Favorite place:
i dont know

24. Favorite Song:
all kinds

23. Paper or plastic:
Paper

22. All time favorite movie?
all kinds

20. Favorite scent:
baked goods, this certain candle

19. What color is your hairbrush:
black

18. Favorite shoes:
flip flops

17. I lose all respect for people who:
torture someone

15. Color of your bedroom:
white

14. TV channels you watch:
different kinds like stufff

13. Best Feature:
boooobies...nah j/k...butt?

12. Worst Habit:
picking my lip

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
Oh god...kidney stones, tummy pain.

9. Favorite TV Show:
Homeland, Shamless

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Well duh Mila

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
none

6. Greatest Fear:
someone dying

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
they are good looking..voice..

3. Who broke your heart:
myself wahhh

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
not answering

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
this survey...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

*200. My middle name is:
*

*199. I was born in:*
The wrong century.

*198. I am really:*
True to my words

*197. My phone is:*
a means of communication

*196. My eye color is:*
Brown

*195. My shoe size is:*
11

*194. My ring size is:*
no idea

*193. My height is:*
5'11''

*192. I am allergic to:*
Stupidity

*191. I was born on:*
a bed

*190. I am annoyed by:*
Stupid people...you know who you are.

*189. Last book you read:*
When panic attacks.

*188. My bed is:*
two mattresses stacked on the floor.

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
my looks

*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
the one that doesn't exist

*:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::*

*142. Love at first sight:*
No

*141. Luck:*
No

*140. Fate:*
sure

*139. Yourself:*
no

*138. Aliens:*
probably

*137. Heaven:*
probably not

*136. Hell?:*
probably not

*135. Ghosts:*

when i see one

*134: Horoscopes:*
no

*:::Which is Better?:::*

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
hugs

*128. Drunk or High:*
both, same time

*127. Phone or Online:*
online, but depends

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
black hair

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
brunettes

*124. Hot or cold?*
cold

*123. Summer or winter:*
winter

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
chocolate

*120. Night or Day:*
dusk

*119. Oranges or Apples:*
neither

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
don't care

*:::Here's What I Think About:::*

*115. Back stabbers:*
get their backs stabbed

*114. Parents:*
mine are grade a people

*:::Last time I:::*

*103. Hugged someone:*
recently

*102. Kissed Someone:*
recently

*101. Saw someone:*
today

*100. Cried?*
few weeks ago before my cats death

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
snowflakes

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
obama supporters

*87. The last movie I watched:*
Operation Dumbo Drop

*82. What I don't understand is:*
why you're still here

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
no answer at all. common on this forum.

*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
mother, the house.

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
end of time

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
most things

*73. Tomorrow:*
god forbid

*72. Today:*
another tragedy

*71. This Summer:*
sucked like all the rest.

*70. This Weekend:*
what about it?

*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
dad, mother, ex gf

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
Me

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
talking to dumb people.

*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
a couple maybe, usually other moving violations

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
mom

*54. First time you had a crush:*
i got crushed

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
myself

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
damn, you're stupid

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
nobody that cares

*50. What is your dream job:*
mortician, executioner, world leader

*49. First real job?:*
meat cutter

*48. Snow is:*
too hyped up by idiots

*47. I have these pets:*
my cat died

*46. I wish:*
too many things

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
my cat

*43. Best sound in the world:*
heavy metal, ferrari f40 exhaust

*38. Cats or dogs:*
cats

*37. Rain:*
when i die

*36.Which golden girl would you be*
um...no

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
nada

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
chinese

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
underwear

*32. My favorite color is:*
black

*31. Last time I cried:*
deja vu

*30. My friends are:*
good people

*29. My computer is:*
terrible invention

*28. missing?*
money

*27. Last person i got mad at?*
members of this forum

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
nobody

*25. Favorite place:*
home

*24. Favorite Song:*
none

*23. Paper or plastic:*
paper

*22. All time favorite movie?*
pulp fiction

*20. Favorite scent:*
money, marijuana

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
black comb

*18. Favorite shoes:*
black steele toed boots

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
are dumb

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
dark blue/grey color

*14. TV channels you watch:*
music choice metal

*13. Best Feature:*
common sense

*12. Worst Habit:*
tobacco

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
heroin withdrawal

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
dunno

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Samuel L Jackson, Woody Harrelson

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
the bugs bunny i shot with a shotgun

*6. Greatest Fear:*
living forever

*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
sex

*3. Who broke your heart:*
the world

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
chemicals

*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
you better hope i never see you in person.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Been in a survey-filling mood lately, soooo.

*200. My middle name is:* nonexistent.
*199. I was born in:* 1994.
*198. I am really:* avoidant.
*197. My phone is:* expensive rubbish.
*196. My eye color is:* dark brown.
*195. My shoe size is:* 8.
*194. My ring size is:* 7.
*193. My height is:* 5'5".
*192. I am allergic to:* nothing that I know of.
*191. I was born on:* the 9th of September.
*190. I am annoyed by:* nagging.
*189. Last book you read:* _Notes from Underground, The Dream of a Ridiculous Man, White Nights,_ and Selections from _House of the Dead_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.
*188. My bed is:* sadly unshared.
*187: One thing you hate about yourself:* -
*179. My favorite Holiday is:* Christmas or Thanksgiving.
:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::
*142. Love at first sight:* no, I believe the correct term is lust.
*141. Luck:* no.
*140. Fate:* absolutely not.
*139. Yourself:* sometimes.
*138. Aliens:* yes.
*137. Heaven:* no.
*136. Hell?:* no.
*135. Ghosts:* no.
*134: Horoscopes:* no.
:::Which is Better?:::
*129. Hugs or Kisses:* hugs, I think.
*128. Drunk or High:* drunk.
*127. Phone or Online:* phone.
*126. Red heads or Black hair:* black.
*125. Blonds or Brunettes:* brunettes.
*124. Hot or cold?* cold.
*123. Summer or winter:* summer.
*121. Chocolate or vanilla:* chocolate.
*120. Night or Day:* day.
*119. Oranges or Apples:* oranges.
*118. Curly or Straight hair:* curly hair is cute. <3
:::Here's What I Think About:::
*115. Back stabbers:* are morally reprehensible.
*114. Parents:* -
:::Last time I:::
*103. Hugged someone:* a few days ago.
*102. Kissed Someone:* never, well, unless you count those on the cheek... then, last week.
*101. Saw someone:* uh, ten minutes ago.
*100. Cried?* two days ago.
*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:* no idea.
*89. Who makes you laugh the most:* my friends.
*87. The last movie I watched:* Vishwaroopam.
*82. What I don't understand is:* myself.
*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:* "I don't know."
*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:* my mom's cooking.
*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:* reaching emotional stability.
*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:* living with my relatives.
*73. Tomorrow:* is another day.
*72. Today:* was a day.
*71. This Summer:* will be uneventful.
*70. This Weekend:* was meh.
*67. Last 3 People who called for me:* don't remember.
*62. The person who knows the most about me is:* me.
*60. The most difficult thing to do is?* face your fears.
*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:* no.
*55. The first person I talked to today was?* my mom.
*54. First time you had a crush:* when I was six.
*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:* myself.
*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:* don't remember.
*51. Right now I am talking to:* no one.
*50. What is your dream job:* can't choose.
*49. First real job?:* ah, haven't worked before.
*48. Snow is:* majestic, soft.
*47. I have these pets:* -
*46. I wish:* I had a high self-esteem.
*44. The person that last made me cry was:* myself.
*43. Best sound in the world:* crunch of shoes on gravel or the crashing of waves near the shore.
*38. Cats or dogs:* cats.
*37. Rain:* tranquil, gloomy, pensive, musical; I like it.
*36.Which golden girl would you be:* no idea.
*35 Myspace or Facebook:* neither.
*34. Mexican food or Chinese?* Chinese.
*33. My favorite piece of clothing:* my pinkish-red sequin sari; it reminds me of strawberries.
*32. My favorite color is:* green!
*31. Last time I cried:* again, two days ago.
*30. My friends are:* funny, intelligent, friendly, caring, arrogant.
*29. My computer is:* one of my most prized possessions.
*28. Missing?* a companion and somebody that I used to know.
*27. Last person i got mad at?* my mom.
*26. Person you secretly crush:* ha, wouldn't be a secret if I answered this, now would it?
*25. Favorite place:* under a canopy on a bright, sunny day.
*24. Favorite Song:* don't have one.
*23. Paper or plastic:* paper.
*22. All time favorite movie?* don't have one.
*20. Favorite scent:* pink grapefruit, vanilla.
*19. What color is your hairbrush:* black.
*18. Favorite shoes:* Nike Free, they've got amazing heel support.
*17. I lose all respect for people who:* are bigoted/intolerant and/or unnecessarily harsh/malicious.
*15. Color of your bedroom:* lilac.
*14. TV channels you watch:* CTV, Citytv, YTV, CP24, The Weather Network.
*13. Best Feature:* hair.
*12. Worst Habit:* avoidance.
*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:* -
*9. Favorite TV Show:* Modern Family.
*8. My favorite celebrity is:* nonexistent.
*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:* my leopard.
*6. Greatest Fear:* -
*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:* as a heterosexual, the fact that they're the opposite sex?
*3. Who broke your heart:* no one, I think.
*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:* positive social interactions.
*1. One thing that you're thinking about:* tomorrow.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

200. My middle name is:
Douglas

199. I was born in:
1992

198. I am really:
odd

197. My phone is:
cheap

196. My eye color is:
light blue

195. My shoe size is:
i don't know

194. My ring size is:
i don't know

193. My height is:
5'7"

192. I am allergic to:
bees, trees, dogs

191. I was born on:
april 18th

190. I am annoyed by:
my face

189. Last book you read:
the long walk by stephen king/richard bachman

188. My bed is:
old

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
just one? tough... my attitude

179. My favorite Holiday is:
halloween

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
no

141. Luck:
in a way

140. Fate:
kind of

139. Yourself:
no

138. Aliens:
yes

137. Heaven:
no

136. Hell?:
in a way

135. Ghosts:
nope

134: Horoscopes:
they amuse me

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
kisses

128. Drunk or High:
high

127. Phone or Online:
online.

126. Red heads or Black hair:
black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
brunettes

124. Hot or cold?
cold

123. Summer or winter:
winter 

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
chocolate

120. Night or Day:
night

119. Oranges or Apples:
oranges 

118. Curly or Straight hair:
straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
can't be trusted obviously

114. Parents:
valuable

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
last time i visited my grandma

102. Kissed Someone:
looong time

101. Saw someone:
a few hours

100. Cried?
can't remember

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
don't know

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
my friend

87. The last movie I watched:
real steel

82. What I don't understand is:
social situations

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
oh

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
safety

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
diaz vs. gsp

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
life

73. Tomorrow:
is another day

72. Today:
was a day

71. This Summer:
meh

70. This Weekend:
fights

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
dunno

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Me

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
live

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
no

55. The first person I talked to today was?
mom

54. First time you had a crush:
2008

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
myself

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
?

51. Right now I am talking to:
no one. 

50. What is your dream job:
fighter/writer

49. First real job?:
yard work

48. Snow is:
annoying

47. I have these pets:
miss kitty, bostwick, multi

46. I wish:
I was better

44. The person that last made me cry was:
her

43. Best sound in the world:
music

38. Cats or dogs:
cats

37. Rain:
is baptismal

36.Which golden girl would you be
what?

35 Myspace or Facebook:
facebook i guess

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
eh

32. My favorite color is:
red

31. Last time I cried:
can't remember...

30. My friends are:
good and bad

29. My computer is:
dying

28. missing?
her

27. Last person i got mad at?
my mom

26. Person you secretly crush:
eh

25. Favorite place:
library

24. Favorite Song:
dear agony by breaking benjamin

23. Paper or plastic:
whatever

22. All time favorite movie?
fight club

20. Favorite scent:
weed

19. What color is your hairbrush:
...

18. Favorite shoes:
shoes

17. I lose all respect for people who:
betray

15. Color of your bedroom:
white. boring...but it's an apartment

14. TV channels you watch:
AMC, Showtime, Fuel TV, CNN, Spike TV

13. Best Feature:
eyes

12. Worst Habit:
smoking, biting my lip, chewing my fingernails

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
cancer

9. Favorite TV Show:
the walking dead, house, firefly

8. My favorite celebrity is:
nick diaz

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
....

6. Greatest Fear:
drowning, heights, spiders

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
not sure, physical attraction i guess?

3. Who broke your heart:
some b**ch

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
drugs, reading, video games, drugs

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
food


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have noticed quite alot of these things on this board lately but oh well :lol

*200. My middle name is:*
Don't have one

*199. I was born in:*
1994

*198. I am really:*
Apathethic

*197. My phone is:*
Old and crappy

*196. My eye color is:*
Brown
*
195. My shoe size is:*
42 EU size

*194. My ring size is:*
I don't know
*
193. My height is:*
5'7

*192. I am allergic to:*
Nothing to my knowledge

*191. I was born on:*
Monday the 8th of August, 1994

*190. I am annoyed by:*
obnoxious people

*189. Last book you read:*
Something by Richard Dawkins I dunno the English title...
*
188. My bed is:*
Pretty comfy

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
My mind

*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
None

*:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::*
*
142. Love at first sight:*
No

*141. Luck:*
I guess
*
140. Fate:*
Nope

*139. Yourself:*
Hell no

*138. Aliens:*
Probably

*137. Heaven:*
No

*136. Hell?:*
No

*135. Ghosts:*
No

*134: Horoscopes:*
No

*:::Which is Better?:::*

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
neither

*128. Drunk or High:*
probably high

*127. Phone or Online:*
phone

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
black

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
brunettes
*
124. Hot or cold?*
cold
*
123. Summer or winter:*
winter 
*
121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
chocolate

*120. Night or Day:*
night
*
119. Oranges or Apples:*
apples

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
I like both
*
:::Here's What I Think About:::*

*115. Back stabbers:*
Terrible, terrible people
*
114. Parents:*
Dad is cool, mom is ... tolerable
*
:::Last time I:::*
*
103. Hugged someone:*
1 December 2012 around 5 PM I think...

*102. Kissed Someone:*
I gave my cat a kiss, does that count? :lol
*
101. Saw someone:*
Earlier today

*100. Cried?*
I don't even remember

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Probably my mom
*
89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
I don't know, myself probably
*
87. The last movie I watched:*
Shutter Island
*
82. What I don't understand is:*
Myself
*
80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
Can't think of one
*
76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
Nothing, this place sucks

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Getting out of high school

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
driving lessons next wednesday

*73. Tomorrow:*
Is mother****ing monday ....

*72. Today:*
Sucks

*71. This Summer:*
Sucks

*70. This Weekend:*
Sucks

*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
Nobody

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
Nobody
*
60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
letting go of irrational fears

*59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
Nope
*
55. The first person I talked to today was?*
My dad

*54. First time you had a crush:*
Elementary probably, if that even counts as one
*
53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
No such person exists
*
52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
I dunno
*
51. Right now I am talking to:*
Zak, Erin and Roman

*50. What is your dream job:*
Rich *******
*
49. First real job?:*
Intern work

*48. Snow is:*
Beautiful

*47. I have these pets:*
2 cats at mom's place

*46. I wish:*
I was whole

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Nobody

*43. Best sound in the world:*
Drum and bass
*
38. Cats or dogs:*
Both
*
37. Rain:*
Is very soothing

*36.Which golden girl would you be*
A golden what?
*
35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Chinese

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
My belt, I wouldn't want my pants to drop

*32. My favorite color is:*
Cyan
*
31. Last time I cried:*
This question again?!

*30. My friends are:*
I don't have any
*
29. My computer is:*
Pretty ****ing awesome

*28. missing?*
Joy
*
27. Last person i got mad at?*
I don't remember
*
26. Person you secretly crush:*
:um

*25. Favorite place:*
Home
*
24. Favorite Song:*
Pendulum - Propane Nightmares... right now atleast

*23. Paper or plastic:*
what?

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Shawshank probably
*
20. Favorite scent:*
gasoline

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
my what?

*18. Favorite shoes:*
Sneakers

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
Are close minded

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Light gray

*14. TV channels you watch:*
Discovery, NatGeo, Animal Planet, Discovery Science, Discovery world, History Channel, Travel Channel and some Belgian ones you won't know

*13. Best Feature:*
I dunno, nothing I guess

*12. Worst Habit:*
Paranoid

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
I don't know

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
Mythbusters maybe I dunno
*
8. My favorite celebrity is:*
**** celebrities

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
Haven't got any

*6. Greatest Fear:*
Not living life to the fullest, losing my mind
*
4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
Uhhhh... it depends on the person, not the gender

*3. Who broke your heart:*
Haven't got one

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Cycling I suppose
*
1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
I'm bored


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*200. My middle name is:*
Samantha Louise

*199. I was born in:*
1990

*198. I am really:*
Morbid.

*197. My phone is:*
Being recharged.

*196. My eye color is:*
Brown

*195. My shoe size is:*
7 or 8

*194. My ring size is:*
No idea.

*193. My height is:*
5'7

*192. I am allergic to:*
Guinea pigs on occasion.

*191. I was born on:*
January 17th

*190. I am annoyed by:*
Loud mouthed people ¬_¬

*189. Last book you read:*
Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicles Volume 1

*188. My bed is:*
Too high *hits head on ceiling*

*187: One thing you hate about yourself:*
Too shy.

*179. My favorite Holiday is:*
Christmas.

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

*142. Love at first sight:*
No.

*141. Luck:*
Yes, sometimes.

*140. Fate:*
No.

*139. Yourself:*
No.

*138. Aliens:*
No, maybe.

*137. Heaven:*
No.

*136. Hell?:*
Yes. Earth is considered a type of hell, right?

*135. Ghosts:*
No.

*134: Horoscopes:*
No.

:::Which is Better?:::

*129. Hugs or Kisses:*
Hugs.

*128. Drunk or High:*
Drunk, but high is sometimes good too.

*127. Phone or Online:*
Online.

*126. Red heads or Black hair:*
Red

*125. Blonds or Brunettes:*
Brunettes

*124. Hot or cold?*
Hot

*123. Summer or winter:*
Summer

*121. Chocolate or vanilla:*
Chocolate

*120. Night or Day:*
Night

*119. Oranges or Apples:*
Oranges

*118. Curly or Straight hair:*
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

*115. Back stabbers:*
Death isn't good enough.

*114. Parents:*
Love them <3

:::Last time I:::

*103. Hugged someone:*
A few days ago.

*102. Kissed Someone:*
A few days ago.

*101. Saw someone:*
An hour ago.

*100. Cried?*
Couple weeks ago.

*90. who is the ditsiest person you know:*
Myself.

*89. Who makes you laugh the most:*
Boyfriend.

*87. The last movie I watched:*
Unknown.

*82. What I don't understand is:*
Everything.

*80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:*
There's been plenty.

*76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:*
My mother. Dad doesn't usually live at home anyway xD

*75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:*
Not sure right now.

*74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:*
Going to the Job Centre on tuesday ¬_¬

*73. Tomorrow:*
Will be the same as today.

*72. Today:*
Will be the same as tomorrow.

*71. This Summer:*
I hope to go somewhere nice.

*70. This Weekend:*
Was boring yet fulfilling <3

*67. Last 3 People who called for me:*
Boyfriend, mum and sister.

*62. The person who knows the most about me is:*
Myself.

*60. The most difficult thing to do is?*
Be motivated.

*59. Have you gotten a speeding ticket:*
Don't drive.

*55. The first person I talked to today was?*
Mother

*54. First time you had a crush:*
In primary school.

*53. The one person who I cant hide things from:*
Myself xD

*52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:*
Boyfriend

*51. Right now I am talking to:*
No one.

*50. What is your dream job:*
Egyptologist.

*49. First real job?:*
Merchandising

*48. Snow is:*
Cold.

*47. I have these pets:*
Cat, three guinea pigs and a rabbit.

*46. I wish:*
I could live a happy and accomplished life.

*44. The person that last made me cry was:*
Boyfriend.

*43. Best sound in the world:*
Anime music <3

*38. Cats or dogs:*
Cats

*37. Rain:*
Is wet.

*36.Which golden girl would you be:*
Wut? None.

*35 Myspace or Facebook:*
Neither. FB though.

*34. Mexican food or Chinese?*
Neither.

*33. My favorite piece of clothing:*
I have too many I love <3

*32. My favorite color is:*
Green.

*31. Last time I cried:*
I swear this question's been repeated. No freaking idea.

*30. My friends are:*
Non-existant.

*29. My computer is:*
Really slow.

*28. missing?*
Dad.

*27. Last person i got mad at?*
Boyfriend.

*26. Person you secretly crush:*
No one.

*25. Favorite place:*
Egypt <3 this question is too generalized.

*24. Favorite Song:*
Dunno.

*23. Paper or plastic:*
Plastic

*22. All time favorite movie?*
Got too many.

*20. Favorite scent:*
Not sure.

*19. What color is your hairbrush:*
Silver and black.

*18. Favorite shoes:*
Grey boots.

*17. I lose all respect for people who:*
Are arrogant.

*15. Color of your bedroom:*
Yellow and blue.

*14. TV channels you watch:*
E4, Dave, ITV, Virgin... etc

*13. Best Feature:*
Don't have any. Eyes?

*12. Worst Habit:*
Picking my lip and scabs <_<;

*11. The worst pain I was ever in was:*
Being beaten up and bitten frequently. Quite fun actually.

*9. Favorite TV Show:*
TV - Supernatural
Anime - FMA/Death Note/Darker than Black

*8. My favorite celebrity is:*
Jensen Ackles

*7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:*
I have too many <3 love them aaaaall!!

*6. Greatest Fear:*
The people I love dying... growing old and not accomplishing anything in life, being rejected.

*4. What i like about the opposite sex is:*
Not sure.

*3. Who broke your heart:*
Online ex, boyfriend.

*2. One thing that makes you feel great is:*
Buying stuff~

*1. One thing that you're thinking about:*
This laptop annoys me so much....


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Holy crap this is a long survey :um

200. My middle name is:
Michael

199. I was born in:
1993

198. I am really:
Boring

197. My phone is:
Okay

196. My eye color is:
A mix of mainly blue and grey with a bit of green in there too.

195. My shoe size is:
Depends on the brand, but usually 12.

194. My ring size is:
No clue, I don't wear rings.

193. My height is:
5'11.5"

192. I am allergic to:
Nothing that I know of

191. I was born on:
January 21

190. I am annoyed by:
Ignorant and closed-minded people.

189. Last book you read:
Don't remember.

188. My bed is:
Unmade

187: One thing you hate about yourself:
My boring personality

179. My favorite Holiday is:
Christmas because of the decorations and music

:::I Do (YES)/Do Not (NO) Believe In:::

142. Love at first sight:
Yeo

141. Luck:
No

140. Fate:
No

139. Yourself:
No(t really)

138. Aliens:
If by "aliens" you mean other life in the universe, yes. If by "aliens" you mean UFOs coming to visit us, no.

137. Heaven:
No

136. Hell?:
No

135. Ghosts:
No

134: Horoscopes:
no

:::Which is Better?:::

129. Hugs or Kisses:
Hugs in general, kisses if it's somebody you like obviously, lol

128. Drunk or High:
Neither

127. Phone or Online:
Online

126. Red heads or Black hair:
Black

125. Blonds or Brunettes:
I'm blond, but brunette.

124. Hot or cold?
Cold

123. Summer or winter:
Winter

121. Chocolate or vanilla:
Chocolate

120. Night or Day:
Night

119. Oranges or Apples:
Oranges

118. Curly or Straight hair:
Straight

:::Here's What I Think About:::

115. Back stabbers:
Scumbags

114. Parents:
Thankful

:::Last time I:::

103. Hugged someone:
Don't remember.

102. Kissed Someone:
Don't remember.

101. Saw someone:
Like an hour and a half ago.

100. Cried?
Don't remember, a few years at least.

90. who is the ditsiest person you know:
Someone I work with.

89. Who makes you laugh the most:
Jim Carey 

87. The last movie I watched:
Don't remember.

82. What I don't understand is:
Closed-minded people who are unwilling to learn/try new things.

80. The most unsatisfying answer I've ever received was:
None at all.

76. Something I will really miss when I leave home is:
Not having to pay rent, water/electricity etc

75. The thing that I'm looking forward to the most:
Baseball season starting again

74. The thing that I'm not looking forward to is:
The future

73. Tomorrow:
Another ****ty day

72. Today:
Was a bad day.

71. This Summer:
Work, work, and more work.

70. This Weekend:
Work.

67. Last 3 People who called for me:
Best friend, brother, and Mom

62. The person who knows the most about me is:
Myself. Other people don't really know the real me.

60. The most difficult thing to do is?
Express emotion and talk to new people.

59. have you gotten a speeding ticket:
No

55. The first person I talked to today was?
My brother

54. First time you had a crush:
In the 4th grade.

53. The one person who I cant hide things from:
Nobody but myself.

52. Last time someone said something you were thinking:
Today

51. Right now I am talking to:
Nobody

50. What is your dream job:
Astronaut

49. First real job?:
Cart slave

48. Snow is:
Stunning

47. I have these pets:
Cats

46. I wish:
I knew what I wanted to major in and do with my life.

44. The person that last made me cry was:
I don't remember

43. Best sound in the world:
Good music

38. Cats or dogs:
Cats

37. Rain:
Is awesome when I'm at home with nothing to do, but terrible if I have things to do.

36.Which golden girl would you be
Never watched that show.

35 Myspace or Facebook:
Facebook

34. Mexican food or Chinese?
Mexican

33. My favorite piece of clothing:
An Agalloch shirt

32. My favorite color is:
Black, Blood Red, and Purple

31. Last time I cried:
Don't remember.

30. My friends are:
Awesome

29. My computer is:
Okay

28. missing?
Somebody I knew in high school.

27. Last person i got mad at?
My aunt

26. Person you secretly crush:
Somebody in a class I have

25. Favorite place:
Anywhere out in nature away from people and society.

24. Favorite Song:
Too many, although I love Falling Snow by Agalloch.

23. Paper or plastic:
Plastic? idk

22. All time favorite movie?
Dumb and Dumber

20. Favorite scent:
New stuff smell

19. What color is your hairbrush:
Turquoise

18. Favorite shoes:
Vans

17. I lose all respect for people who:
Can't accept other people that are different than they are (I.E. Racists, People who hate homosexuals, etc.)

15. Color of your bedroom:
Copper Brown with white trim 

14. TV channels you watch:
Don't watch much TV, but when I do I watch Comedy Central, ESPN, CN, Nickelodeon

13. Best Feature:
Idk people tell me my eyes are amazing sometimes

12. Worst Habit:
Forgetting to brush my teeth at night sometimes

11. The worst pain I was ever in was:
when I slipped on a rock and scraped all the skin off my left middle toe

9. Favorite TV Show:
South Park, Family Guy, American Dad, King of the Hill, etc

8. My favorite celebrity is:
Don't have a favorite celebrity

7. Favorite Stuffed Animal:
Don't have a favorite stuffed animal

6. Greatest Fear:
Public Speaking, Spiders, being in deep open water

4. What i like about the opposite sex is:
Physical appearance 

3. Who broke your heart:
Nobody

2. One thing that makes you feel great is:
Listening to good music

1. One thing that you're thinking about:
Somebody.


----------

